# Nintendo 3DS Thread of 22 Million Sales!



## Tazmo (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2012)

*Nintendo 3DS Thread of 15 Million Sales*

From the neogaf -



			
				john tv said:
			
		

> Courtesy of @markmacd's twitter
> 
> - New portable hardware
> - To be announced at E3
> ...



Good thing I'm going to E3 this year.



EDIT: First screens =P


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 13, 2012 (Mar 26 - Apr 01)*



> *01./00. [3DS] Kingdom Hearts 3D -Dream Drop Distance- # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.03.29} (?6.090) - 213.579 / NEW*
> 02./00. [PS3] Pro Baseball Spirits 2012 <SPT> (Konami) {2012.03.29} (?7.980) - 90.433 / NEW
> 03./00. [PSP] Pro Baseball Spirits 2012 <SPT> (Konami) {2012.03.29} (?5.980) - 60.141 / NEW
> *04./01. [3DS] Kid Icarus: Uprising <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.03.22} (?5.800) - 47.179 / 179.705 (-64%)*
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice to see KH3D and Kid Icarus up there.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 4, 2012)

15 million? That's dated as all hell. At the very least we've passed the 20 million mark.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nice to see KH3D and Kid Icarus up there.



Yes. 

But its weird because the GAF posters are saying KH3D "under-preformed" in Japan.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, even though it's only been on sale for 4 days, though BbS sold 400,000 in it's first 2 days.

Personally, I think it's a combination of franchise fatigue and a significantly smaller userbase. The PSP and DS had way over 50 million units each sold worldwide when BbS and Days came out. BbS also came out during the holidays while DDD has come out during a "slow" part of the year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

For the Franchise fatigue part, i am getting the feeling the Fanbase of Kingdom hearts hasn't been as significantly big as it was since KH2. 

Still, i'll give KH3D another week. I think its still doing rather good for the 3DS, plus do KH games still sell well in NA?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Kingdom Farts.


Haha! Yeah, that's humor baby!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

No wonder your Username fits your Personality across the Boards. 

Now get back under the Bridge where you belong.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 4, 2012)

KH3 : Square
as
HL3 : Valve


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, even though it's only been on sale for 4 days, though BbS sold 400,000 in it's first 2 days.
> 
> Personally, *I think it's a combination of franchise fatigue and a significantly smaller userbase. *The PSP and DS had way over 50 million units each sold worldwide when BbS and Days came out. BbS also came out during the holidays while DDD has come out during a "slow" part of the year.


I wonder why.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I wonder why.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]E6XePJyXilA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

KH2 was the popularity peak for the series. After that, all the psuedo fans got pissed that KH3 hasn't come out yet. Personally, I'd rather follow and enjoy the series than whine about KH3 not being out, especially when most of the whiners are comprised of the same people that also go "Waaaah, KH should be ported to 360 and PC too!!11!11!1!!" and whine about "spin-offs", yet at the same time they're completely two-faced because in the same comment they say how much they love the series. 

Also, UR, I assume you bolded userbase because you thought I meant fanbase, which isn't the case. Smaller userbase means nowhere near as many people own a 3DS as of KH3D's debut as people owned a PSP or DS when BbS and Days came out. Considering 3D is higher than CoM in terms of linkage level, it's a combination of bad-word-of-mouth (because, let's face it, Days and Re:Coded left a bad taste in our mouths when it came to actually progressing the plot), franchise fatigue, smaller userbase and it not being released during the holiday season. Sales will undoubtedly pick up, KH usually sells like hotcakes, especially when it's relevant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

How often does a KH game come out now?

*Spoiler*: __ 



They need to take it slower if they are going to just not make 3.

KH isn't freaking COD it can't do that without killing itself and it only serves to anger when you see them making this MANY games without going forward(for the most part) at all.
You don't need to have 200 games to give backstory like they are doing.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

Nomura said he wanted to do one game per year, but... I think he said that either last year or the year before that lol. And I've heard that he's said there aren't going to be any more KH games between 3D and 3, though that might be purely a rumor. Even so, Nomura has said that there would be two games left before, and that was a while ago back around when Re:Coded came out. Whether we can assume Re:Coded was one of those two games or not is speculation, though the highly anticipated "Birth by Sleep Volume 2" is still a good bet. We already know that 3D is one of those two games.

Also, not many people played Vcast (actually, most of the fanbase acts like it never existed) and barely anyone played the original Coded since it was a cellphone game only in Japan. So you can probably just cut those right out of the timeline.

The thing about 3D is that, while it isn't 3, it's the first game to substantially progress the plot since KH2. Re:Coded never really progressed the plot, it happened during the end of KH2, after Sora and Riku reunite with the others at Destiny Islands and before they receive the letter from Mickey right at the very end of KH2. 3D is the bridge game, the indicator that KH3 is really coming. It's just that the last couple games haven't given the fans much hope of the plot progressing, let alone KH3 being anywhere on the horizon. I'm very glad 3D came out. I think it's going to get people excited about the series again and let them know that KH is still alive and 3 isn't just some fantasy that will never be.

Oh, and also, the fans really really really wanted a Re:CoM.  That was just Nomura giving them what they want. Hell, in Japan, they got it for FREE with KH2 Final Mix.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't really want a BBS Volume 2. KH 3D is the shit and should stay considered as the game "before" KH3. Thats just my opinion. 

Btw can't Nomura just use the BBS/DDD Developers to handle KH3? Since you know, they are kinda separate from the main KH team (from what i've heard?). Especially with Versus still in developement.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 4, 2012)

If BBS V2 will continue the story of Terra/Aqua/Ventus I'd actually anticipate it a hell lot. I've always wanted to know how BBS continues...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys, guess what?  

NA RELEASE DATE FOR KH3D CONFIRMED. *JULY 31st, 2012*.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, guess what?
> 
> NA RELEASE DATE FOR KH3D CONFIRMED. *JULY 31st, 2012*.


 someone is happy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Who plays Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Your mother.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

The only video game she would ever play is Ms. Pacman.


Try again.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Your post doesn't make any sense. 

The only video games that mothers know are Pokerman, Mario and Gameboy.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2012)

Really?

It was my understanding that for old people, every console is a Nintendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

My mom only knows Pacman.

She knows nothing of this...this, "Mario".


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Mario is Pacman's illegitimate son. At least that's what little Billy told me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2012)

*Sakurai sticks up for Kid Icarus: Uprising's controls, says Smash Bros. saw same complaints*



> "I’ve created a number of non-Kirby games ... but Kirby and 'Smash Bros.' games are always a part of a series with rules that people are familiar with and that are easy for them to accept. That makes creating new sequels for these games easier.
> 
> On the other hand, 'Kid Icarus: Uprising' is essentially an original game, with careful thought put into every element of the game design. However, there are still some deep misconceptions about the controls and how to play the game that I believe need to be dispelled as much as possible.
> 
> ...





That's right, tell those fuckers off Sakurai.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2012)

Smash Bros had control complaints? Eh, I guess tilting up to jump was a bit weird when I played the first one, but nothing I thought people actually took issue with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2012)

Not that i had any problems with the N64's Control stick position, but it just felt a bit weird to place it there imo.  I wonder what everyone's reactions to it was like back then.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2012)

I dunno what you mean, the N64 controls were perfect. I have 3 hands, you see, and that extra gripping really made it easier to hold and the control stick placement felt very natural!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joking aside, yeah it was wierd. Though like you said, I didn't have many problems with the weird control stick myself. But why, oh, why didn't they think to cover it with some more comfortable material??? Playing Mario Party with that shit was a *nightmare*


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Not that i had any problems with the N64's Control stick position, but it just felt a bit weird to place it there imo.  I wonder what everyone's reactions to it was like back then.



Why does nobody understand this?

At the time nobody knew whether 3d would take off or not, so they designed it for both scenarios. If 3d flopped you would be complaining about the weird-ass useless stick in the middle.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Apr 6, 2012)

So I finally got Kid Icarus: Uprising.

And holy crap this game is good! I don't understand the control complaints to be honest, I got used to the ground controls in less than 5 minutes of just messing with them, not once have I died cause the controls and I made the camera by bitch, in fact, maybe I'm crazy but I like the ground sections MORE than the flying sections!

I admit that my hands did hurt at the end, but that's because I spend like 5 hours playing today! I'm just at chapter 3 so far but going back to previous levels and try them on higher difficulties is so darn addicting and fun!

The controls work just fine, the only issue is that your left hand WILL get tired unless you find a way to play more comfortably (I cross my legs and support the console on my knee while I play sitting down and cant use the stand, or simply support the right corner of the 3DS in the lower part of my right palm)

So overall, people that say the controls don't work simply suck at this, grow up and learn to play!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2012)

You tell em' honey.  And yeah, i like the Ground segments more even though i i freakin' love the flight segments too.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice to see you're enjoying the game Amarillo, and nice to see that the controls aren't really bugging you at all. :3 The game really is worth it, it'll keep you entertained for a loooong time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

*RUMOR - Nintendo launching 3DS headset*


Could Nintendo be working on a 3DS headset for voice-chat? Rumor has it that the Big N is doing just that, and the device will launch sometime close to the debut of Heroes of Ruin. Of course, Heroes of Ruin will utilize this headset for VOIP support. The supposed information comes from a source in touch with a developer that works at n-Space. Let's hope this is one rumor that is spot-on


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

A headset?

Voice chat?

3DS?

What the hell am I reading?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A headset?
> 
> Voice chat?
> 
> ...


The Future!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 10, 2012)

The 3DS strikes once again.  Handheld of the year baby!


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2012)

Putting that WPA2/PSK connection to good use


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hachima's reporting a crossover SRPG featuring 2-man teams.*



> Capcom: Ryu, Ken (SF Alpha)
> X, Zero (Megaman)
> Dmitri, Dante (Vampire/DMC)
> Chris, Jill (RE)
> ...



trailer coming this month


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 10, 2012)

Is that the mystery project?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is that the mystery project?


 yes, I made a thread about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgwCUqBy1E4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

Game of the year all year, every year. I nearly shit bricks.

If SE doesn't localize this, I might go to Japan and destroy their headquarters. But, since it's Nintendo, it'll probably be localized. The original Dragon Quest Monsters games were on the Gameboy, and Nintendo has personally made sure that every remade Dragon Quest game has come over here... the ones that were remade for the DS anyway.  I have much faith that we'll definitely be getting this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 14, 2012 (Apr 02 - Apr 08)*

01./00. [PSP] 2nd Super Robot Wars Z: Saisei-hen <SLG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.04.05} (?7.330) - 265.439 / NEW 
02./01. [3DS] Kingdom Hearts 3D -Dream Drop Distance- # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.03.29} (?6.090) - 42.231 / 255.810 (-80%)
03./03. [PSP] Pro Baseball Spirits 2012 <SPT> (Konami) {2012.03.29} (?5.980) - 26.908 / 87.049 (-55%)
04./02. [PS3] Pro Baseball Spirits 2012 <SPT> (Konami) {2012.03.29} (?7.980) - 26.886 / 117.319 (-70%)
05./04. [3DS] Kid Icarus: Uprising <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.03.22} (?5.800) - 25.710 / 205.415 (-46%)
06./07. [3DS] Super Mario 3D Land # <ACT> (Nintendo) {2011.11.03} (?4.800) - 21.996 / 1.486.692 (-12%)
07./05. [NDS] Pokemon Conquest <SLG> (Pokemon Co.) {2012.03.17} (?5.800) - 17.989 / 285.597 (-41%)
08./08. [3DS] Monster Hunter 3G # <ACT> (Capcom) {2011.12.10} (?5.800) - 16.770 / 1.375.179 (-21%)
09./09. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 <RCE> (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (?4.800) - 16.024 / 1.637.655 (-18%)
10./12. [3DS] Mario & Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games <SPT> (Nintendo) {2012.03.01} (?4.800) - 10.364 / 122.967 (-20%)
11./06. [PSP] Black Panther 2: Yakuza Ashura Chapter <ADV> (Sega) {2012.03.22} (?6.279) - 10.356 / 141.948 (-61%)
12./00. [360] Kinect Star Wars # <ACT> (Microsoft Game Studios) {2012.04.05} (?5.880) - 6.010 / NEW 
13./13. [PS3] Devil May Cry HD Collection <ACT> (Capcom) {2012.03.22} (?4.990) - 5.887 / 61.604 (-51%)
14./17. [3DS] Harvest Moon: The Land of Origin <SLG> (Marvelous AQL) {2012.02.23} (?5.040) - 5.844 / 160.607 (-24%)
15./00. [PS3] Mahjong Dream C Club <TBL> (D3 Publisher) {2012.04.05} (?7.140) - 5.701 / NEW 
16./20. [WII] Wii Sports Resort with Wii Remote Plus # <SPT> (Nintendo) {2010.11.11} (?5.800) - 4.810 / 910.448 (-27%)
17./14. [3DS] Hatsune Miku and Future Stars: Project Mirai # <ACT> (Sega) {2012.03.08} (?6.090) - 4.679 / 129.297 (-43%)
18./30. [WII] Mario Kart Wii <RCE> (Nintendo) {2008.04.10} (?5.800) - 4.622 / 3.543.434 
19./24. [PSP] Monster Hunter Freedom 3 (PSP the Best) <ACT> (Capcom) {2011.09.22} (?2.990) - 4.387 / 232.809 
20./27. [3DS] Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog / Shiba / Toy Poodle & New Friends <ETC> (Nintendo) {2011.02.26} (?4.800) - 4.299 / 533.026 


|  3DS  |     72.115 |     
|  PS3  |     19.370 |    
| PSP # |     14.804 |     
|  PSV  |      8.931 |     
|  WII  |      7.099 |     
|  360  |      3.764 |      
| NDS # |      1.536 |     
|  PS2  |      1.355 |


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2012)

*02./01. [3DS] Kingdom Hearts 3D -Dream Drop Distance- # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.03.29} (?6.090) - 42.231 / 255.810 (-80%)*

Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

:nelsonlaugh

Game must suck.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2012)

You can't say it "sucks" without even playing it, MoronX. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



   Poor KH 3D....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

You know what sucks.

The Super Undead.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2012)

*UKIE Week 14 2012 UK Video Games Charts*



> Top 40 Entertainment Software (All Prices), Week Ending 07 April 2012
> 
> KINECT STAR WARS - MICROSOFT
> FIFA STREET - ELECTRONIC ARTS
> ...






Ugg..........


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

UK has such bad taste, I wonder why Nintendo insists on giving them all the good stuff first lately.

Meanwhile, I fucking want Dragon Warrior Monsters: Terry's Wonderland right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2012)

Boy could this afternoon suck anymore. Besides SSX, most of those garbage top titles make me want to puke out of my ass and piss diarrhea.  

I will rage harder if the same thing happens to KH 3D in UK.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 11, 2012)

so much shit and some more bullshit from UK


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2012)

The chart is basically a middle finger to good 3DS games.  Goddamnit.....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2012)

Generations above Mario 3D Land? The gamer in me says "huh?"
...But the Sonic fanboy in me says "Aaaaawww yyeeeah "

Not sure which to listen to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

woah, was the sony PSV a stunt to make the PSP more popular?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> woah, was the sony PSV a stunt to make the PSP more popular?


 It seem and about UK, I lost faith in that market since what they did to Revelations.. what a shame..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR5DaYuDWYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 12, 2012)

video was beast


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *02./01. [3DS] Kingdom Hearts 3D -Dream Drop Distance- # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.03.29} (?6.090) - 42.231 / 255.810 (-80%)*
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo!



*cough*toldyaso*cough*


Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgwCUqBy1E4[/YOUTUBE]



Hypist shit.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *02./01. [3DS] Kingdom Hearts 3D -Dream Drop Distance- # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.03.29} (?6.090) - 42.231 / 255.810 (-80%)*
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo!



That the #1 game can lose 80% of sales and only drop to #2 (and would have remained #1 w/o the big new release entering the chart) might say more about the entire games market than actual game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 13, 2012)

> *cough*toldyaso*cough*



Kindly douche somewhere else, little one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kindly douche somewhere else, little one.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Shut up UR, don't go dissing the Dragon Quest Monsters.  That was quality shit back in the day, I don't really see how SE could fuck it up unless they introduced obnoxious, clunky and horrible gameplay mechanics, terribad voice acting, remade the entire story (and subsequently screwed it up), etc.

Good thing it's just a remake, though. Means they aren't gonna fuck too much with it besides making it beautiful and giving us a lot more content as well as some gameplay mechanics from the latest DQM games, such as Joker 2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Shut up UR, don't go dissing the Dragon Quest Monsters.  That was quality shit back in the day, I don't really see how SE could fuck it up unless they introduced obnoxious, clunky and horrible gameplay mechanics, terribad voice acting, remade the entire story (and subsequently screwed it up), etc.
> 
> Good thing it's just a remake, though. Means they aren't gonna fuck too much with it besides making it beautiful and giving us a lot more content as well as some gameplay mechanics from the latest DQM games, such as Joker 2.



Who said I was dissing DQ?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

When you quoted the video and said "hypist shit". It sounded like a diss.  Unless you meant you were hyped.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Resident Evil: Revelations moves over 100k units in March*

Looks like the big sales keep continuing on for Resident Evil: Revelations. The 'new' way that the NPD shows sales data doesn't give us the same view as the old way, leading us to believe that anything outside of the top 10 is a bomb. That's simply not the case, and Resident Evil: Revelations' 122,000 units sold in March prove that. Looks like we have the beginnings of a long-tail seller here!



The game deserved it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 13, 2012)

> *Resident Evil: Revelations moves over 100k units in March*
> 
> Looks like the big sales keep continuing on for Resident Evil: Revelations. The 'new' way that the NPD shows sales data doesn't give us the same view as the old way, leading us to believe that anything outside of the top 10 is a bomb. That's simply not the case, and Resident Evil: Revelations' 122,000 units sold in March prove that. Looks like we have the beginnings of a long-tail seller here!
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising, Super Mario 3D Land, Tales of the Abyss, Resident Evil: Revelations, Pokemon Rumble Blast, Heroes of Ruin.

Suggest other stuff, people.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 13, 2012)

metal gear 3d? devil survivor overclocked? mario kart 7? they mention the good stuff anyway : P , I wish to know how to conect my 3ds to internet


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2012)

Already got Mario 3DS and Mario Kart, so I'm good in that regard. I'm also only getting 2 games, and those are waaay too many great choices . What's on the top of your must-get lists? What've you guys been playing to death lately?

@vanhellsing: Getting your 3DS on the internet's no harder than doing it for your laptop as long as you know where the option is located. It's in the system settings.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 13, 2012)

I hear Star Fox is pretty good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 15, 2012)

*New Nintendo Direct Happening Soon and Should Be Exciting For 3DS*



> *My source* informed me that a Nintendo Direct will be happening very soon and should provide us with some nice news on the 3DS side of things. He also added that it looks like the 3DS will dwarf the PS Vita at E3 this year. So, stay tuned and we will keep you informed as the news breaks.
> 
> Can we hope for a 3DS firmware update, at the very least?





I dislike hearing "my source" when it comes to news, but for this case it better be legit or else.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 15, 2012)

Also i found this info regarding how much gigs that the 3DS games currently use! 

*Updated 3DS game card sizes list*



> *128MB Card*
> Brunswick Pro Bowling (Crave Entertainment)
> Bust-A-Move Universe (Square Enix)
> Cubic Ninja (Marvelous AQL)
> ...





I'm surprised that Kid Icarus Uprising uses 2 GB, since that game looks graphically gorgeous. :amazed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

a new Nintendo Direct? oh boy lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG1g8lqg7aM[/YOUTUBE]

*How Square-Enix, n-Space and Nintendo pushed the 3DS with Heroes of Ruin*

- 95,000 weapon combinations
- buy and sell in the "Traders Network"
- n-Space worked with Square-Enix & Nintendo for developing their own update service
- features deep online aspects, include an online community & a 3DS browser-friendly site
- Nintendo helped unlock extra power in the 3DS so n-Space could utilize it for multiplayer features


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm actually excited for Heroes of Ruin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

*n-Space wants to make a 3DS FPS, says Winter could come to Wii U via Kickstarter*

- They made 16 DS titles in 4 years
- they believe themselves to be experts in stylus-based FPS controls
- they "Would love to make an FPS for the 3DS"
- Winter was cancelled due to publishers saying it didn't fit the Wii
- Regarding publishers: "There's a lot more to making a successful product than there is to making a great game"
- Regarding the project: "You know, there's Wii U coming out and maybe that changes things. And we're definitely interested in pursuing Winter at some point. With things like Kickstarter..." 




for people who doesn't know what is Winter.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS-AK1SwqDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm actually excited for Heroes of Ruin.



Played it at Pax, was fun


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 18, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 15, 2012 (Apr 09 - Apr 15)*



> 01./01. [PSP] 2nd Super Robot Wars Z: Saisei-hen <SLG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.04.05} (?7330.0) - 34403.. / 299842.. (-87%)
> 02./02. [3DS] Kingdom Hearts 3D -Dream Drop Distance- # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.03.29} (?6090.0) - 20977.. / 276788.. (-50%)
> 03./06. [3DS] Super Mario 3D Land # <ACT> (Nintendo) {2011.11.03} (?4800.0) - 18119.. / 1504812.. (-18%)
> 04./03. [PSP] Pro Baseball Spirits 2012 <SPT> (Konami) {2012.03.29} (?5980.0) - 17037.. / 104086.. (-37%)
> ...


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

^ 3DS is trouncing the competition. It's like the current generation's PS2, no offense to pure-ninty fans.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 18, 2012)

KH 3D's sales.....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about KH3D. It went down 80% during the second week and 50% during the third week and it's still in second place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wouldn't worry about KH3D. It went down 80% during the second week and 50% during the third week and it's still in second place.



Mario is keeping more steady though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fire Emblem numbers next week..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Mario will always stay steady forever, because it's Mario. 

I hope the FE numbers are good, I hope it comes over here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wouldn't worry about KH3D. It went down 80% during the second week and 50% during the third week and it's still in second place.



Well the -50% estimate somewhat has me hopeful, but isn't KH 3D's sales still lower than BBS and *even* 358/2 days?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes they are, for reasons I stated a long time ago. KH still sells like no one's business, so it'll be alright.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 18, 2012)

.................:amazed........

Doesn't KH sale even better in America?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

The sales of KH have been equal to or better in the states than they have been in Japan.  As far as I know.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 18, 2012)

Orly? 

How much did BBS and 358/2 days sell here compared to Japan? :ho

And if that's the case, then can S.E. still benefit for KH 3D sales in NA if they're high?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 19, 2012)

*Nintendo Direct 2012.4.21 - Apr. 20th, 11PM EDT*



> NCL has announced a presentation by Satoru Iwata tomorrow, Apr. 21st at noon in Japan, covering Wii and 3DS news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not sure about the actual sales estimates. 


Also, I hope cool stuff is revealed at the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 19, 2012)

I just remembered that the PSP doesn't do good here, so even i gotta wonder how BBS did.  Ah well.

Youtube integration, faster loading time on menu, and possibly......*the nintendo network app?*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nintendo Direct ftw. NoE is going to have one and NoA just said these words.

*We’ve got some news to share 2nite around 8:30pm PT. Be sure to check back to get the latest!*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 20, 2012)

*Sakurai, Indies Zero tease Nintendo Direct info*



> Maybe tonight's Nintendo Direct is going to be a big deal. Take a look at what some big-name devs are saying.
> 
> *- Masahiro Sakurai said to expect some sort of news related to Kid Icarus: Uprising*
> - Masanobu Suzui, head of Indies Zero, suggested that fans watch the broadcast
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

12:29: A 3DS firmware update is coming soon.

This will add folder functionality to the home menu. You can store up to 60 items in a single folder. You can also give names to each folder. The first character of the name is shown in the folder's icon.

The firmware will also add support for software version up/patches. Nintendo's first patch will be Mario Kart 7. The patch will fix some shortcut issues with the game. Iwata apologies for causing players inconvenience.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 20, 2012)

*Nintendo's first patch will be Mario Kart 7.*


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Totally epic shit right here.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Xh5mDkuWOzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]Xh5mDkuWOzM[/YOUTUBE]


 Epic!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 20, 2012)

That.....was.....awesome....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 21, 2012)

*Konami's New Love Plus and Squenix's Kingdom Hearts 3D will also get patches.*

Nintendo.....why are you always so uber-boss?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

It's good that KH3D is getting patched, considering there's a game breaking bug in the last world that makes you unable to progress whatsoever.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 21, 2012)

Same here, the moment i heard about it i nearly freaked out. 

I wonder if they'll patch some of the slowdowns in the game as well, i know they aren't as bad as BBS's but i've been hearing some "dipping" on 1 or 2 worlds along with more enemies appearing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

New Love plus got the worst bug. They took the game out of the retailers. ASAP.. iirc


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

The bug in KH3D will undoubtedly be fixed before we get it, but it's good that they're giving Japan a patch instead of making them buy the game again after they fix it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 21, 2012)

> 12:38: Next, new side scrolling Super Mario Bros.!
> 
> This will be released in August.
> 
> The game is titled New Super Mario Bros. 2.


I haven't finished the first one yet.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 21, 2012)

No Fire Emblem
No Monster Hunter

Get it together Nintendo


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> No Fire Emblem
> No Monster Hunter
> 
> Get it together Nintendo



They've gotta save _something_ for E3... right?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 21, 2012)

All in all that Nintendo Direct was pretty awesome, if only Vita's game heaven was half as awesome maybe then it wouldn't be selling 8K a week in Japan and falling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> All in all that Nintendo Direct was pretty awesome, if only Vita's game heaven was half as awesome maybe then it wouldn't be selling 8K a week in Japan and falling.


 that was the name of the Sony Direct? heaven? it was so bad.... and


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxq7gd7LRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2012)

They've shown enough of Fire Emblem to in the past teasers to already get me hyped, I don't need to see anymore. 


Whoa.........dat Project X, shit looks dope.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

I want a Mystery Dungeon game to be announced already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

The World said:


> They've shown enough of Fire Emblem to in the past teasers to already get me hyped, I don't need to see anymore.
> 
> 
> *Whoa.........dat Project X, shit looks dope.*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPm_siYF9ls[/YOUTUBE]
Trailer in HD!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought about buying a 3DS but they cost ?160, was still going to buy it but then I thought why spend money on when in a years time a better design will come out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

3DS update is out.. Folders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got RE:Revelations. Does anyone still play this? I just finished episode 6 and I can't put it down. And I'm interested in playing more RE games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I just got RE:Revelations. Does anyone still play this? I just finished episode 6 and I can't put it down. And I'm interested in playing more RE games.


 it is a great game, enjoy it and a few of us can help you in Raid Mode..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

yet to make my folders, but believe me I WILL!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm curious, are we able to completely system transfer a 3DS yet? E-shop account and all?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm curious, are we able to completely system transfer a 3DS yet? E-shop account and all?


 I don't know...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2012)

Folders were a great addition. Finally my 3DS home screen looks more organized.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

It'll be great once we're able to completely system transfer, eShop account included.  They'll probably include the feature once they release a new 3DS model, so the people who want to upgrade don't have to make a completely new eShop account and whatnot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

ohhh Fire Emblem destroyed the competition in Japan!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

Hopefully that gives incentive to bring it here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 16, 2012 (Apr 16 - Apr 22) *



> 01./00. [3DS] Fire Emblem: Awakening # <SLG> (Nintendo) {2012.04.19} (?4.800) - 242.600 / NEW
> 02./00. [3DS] Code of Princess <RPG> (Agatsuma Entertainment) {2012.04.19} (?6.090) - 19.554 / NEW
> 03./03. [3DS] Super Mario 3D Land # <ACT> (Nintendo) {2011.11.03} (?4.800) - 14.491 / 1.519.303 (-20%)
> 04./01. [PSP] 2nd Super Robot Wars Z: Saisei-hen <SLG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.04.05} (?7.330) - 13.560 / 313.402 (-61%)
> ...



*HARDWARE*



> 3DS  84.760
> PS3 16.390
> PSP  11.779
> PSV   8.206
> ...



Vita still in coma....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2012)

Shit, FE destroyed, thought it would sell 150k, maybe 200k if lucky, but 242k? Daaamn, Also, lolvita, such a shitty ass handheld. Delusional Sony fanboys>>Delusional anything


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2012)

@Goova. 

@Chart. DAYUM.  Is that FE game really THAT good?

Btw how is the 3DS doing in the West? Is it still selling well??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2012)

Also:



 I just found this from a Gaf post.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this from a Gaf post.


 hilarious!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

*Sakurai - Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS will 'change direction', dual support is key*



> "As you noted, there is a certain dead end we come to if we just expand the volume of the game. I intend to change direction a little as we go. The key to that's going to be its dual support for 3DS/Wii U. I'm really just getting started on this so it's going to take time, but I'll come up with something that uses that link as the game's central axis, so I hope you're looking forward to it." - Masahiro Sakurai


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2012)

> "I'm really just getting started on this so it's going to take time, but I'll come up with something that uses that link as the game's central axis, so I hope you're looking forward to it."



I am. Fighting game enthusiasts are not. Whatever the link though, I hope he'll be able to bring the idea to actual fruition. Nintendo have had ambitions in the past they couldn't fulfill because of limited hardware.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah but I am thinking since the Wii U is being limited to 2 controllers(tablets), that they will somehow make the 3DS a controller for the other 2 characters in the game(4p). That, and some innovations, I mean, there are going t be plenty of things we can't even think of, that the Wii U could do(all the hidden stuff we don't know), as presuming anything they're doing with the Wii U and 3DS version with knowing little at all about the Wii U, is foolish.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

That would be kickass innovation since you'd have 2 people facting the TV screen, and the other two using the 3DS's topscreen to play with each other.

And speaking about the 3DS and Wii U versions, which one are you guys planning/thinking on getting?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, both, actually. By that time I will have both systems, and seeing as I can't get enough of the series, and knowing nintendo, the 2 games will have some good differences(reason enough to buy both), I will get both.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll be getting both on day one probably.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Epic news.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

I deserve much needed reps for quoting out this jizz-worthy news as possible. 

You don't need to though...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll neg you instead


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'll neg you instead



Let's not be too hasty.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

hurrrrr this is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Nintendo thinking about dem consumers. 

Even though I would buy any and all Animal Crossing 3DS DLC they put out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys, why is nintendo so nice to it's consumers it's like they actually have hearts


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

impossibru!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 28, 2012)

I almost wish I hadn't bought a 3DS yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I almost wish I hadn't bought a 3DS yet.


 wait!! is coming to America?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2012)

anyways, I might just get it as my first 3DS. That or if the Fire emblem 3DS is coming.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2012)

You talk too much, Senju.

Shut your ass up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2012)

It's my job, "Shion".

So get over it, cunt. :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 



So where the fuck have you been?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It's my job, "Shion".
> 
> So get over it, cunt. :ho
> 
> ...



Aight, baby gurl.

I've been busy with school, work, and my side project.

Got drafted into a band, to which I play lead guitar. So we've been trying to get gigs and just practing in general.

Missed me?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Aight, baby gurl.
> 
> I've been busy with school, work, and my side project.
> 
> ...



Son, even you can come up with a better tease than that. 

I see, and how's that going for ya?

If you bought Kid Icarus Uprising, i might say "maybe". 



> Not in the slightest.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Son, even you can come up with a better tease than that.
> 
> I see, and how's that going for ya?
> 
> If you bought Kid Icarus Uprising, i might say "maybe".



It's going pretty well. Satisfied with it, so far. 

I haven't bought Kid Icarus. I dunno.. I might get it if a couple buddies of mine get it, simply because I'd have someone to go up against and compete with. 

I understand the whole wifi and friend code shit, but I prefer playing a friend in the same room so I can talk my smack.


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 30, 2012)

You ain't in no band liar.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

the thread title should be change..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> the thread title should be change..



Nintendo 3DS all your sales are belong to us.
Or something like that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo 3DS all your sales are belong to us.
> Or something like that


 Sounds like a game... Nintendo should be the publisher.............


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> You ain't in no band liar.



Tas feo.

Shit, son, I almost lost my kind when I saw the ps3 was getting a smash bros.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Krich2nd (May 1, 2012)

You almost lost your 'kind'? What does that even mean?

Dumbass


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2012)

It means 'tas pero feo'.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2012)

*Iwata on reaching 'Nintendo-like' profits, says 3DS needs a boost in Europe and US*



> When I was asked at the press conference for earnings releases held in Kitahama, Osaka yesterday if the forecasted operating income the company announced should be considered “Nintendo-like” profits, I replied that 35 billion yen of operating income was not what we consider “Nintendo-like” profits. I don’t think I should simply put a specific numerical figure on what we do consider “Nintendo-like” profits and let that number spread as if it has taken on a life of its own, but I can say that 35 billion yen is not good enough for us. The company set a minimum level of dividend per share for this fiscal year, but doing so to alleviate our shareholders’ and investors’ concerns, or causing you to share your concern on the possibility of the 35 billion yen operating income disappearing if the actual software sales end up being 20% lower than the forecast are both undesirable situations for Nintendo in the first place. On the other hand, setting a financial goal without having any concrete grounds is not an appropriate way to establish financial forecasts. We consider them by closely looking at the current and future conditions.
> 
> This slide shows an update of the chart, which we showed at the Corporate Management Policy Briefing this January, that represents unit sales trends of each hardware system. The sales in the second year of the Nintendo DS grew drastically thanks to the sales of the combination of both “Brain Age” and “Brain Age 2.” And, “Animal Crossing: Wild World” and “Mario Kart DS” contributed to the growth as well. The sales trend of the Nintendo 3DS after the turn of the year clearly surpassed those of the past hardware systems that sold very well although they were slightly lower than the level of the Nintendo DS, which grew explosively.
> 
> ...





Hell yeah it needs a boost in EU and US.


----------



## Nodonn (May 2, 2012)

How about you start releasing some of those goddamn games over here? I'm sure that'd help.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> How about you start releasing some of those goddamn games over here? I'm sure that'd help.



Sure would.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

*revived*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Old, but felt like giving it out here.

*Japanese software sales - April 23rd to 29th (Top 50)*



> 01./00. [PS3] Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City (Capcom) {2012.04.26} (?6.990) - 252.525 / NEW <85,48%> 02./00. [WII] Mario Party 9 (Nintendo) {2012.04.26} (?5.800) - 152.883 / NEW <39,83%> 03./01. [3DS] Fire Emblem: Awakening (Nintendo) {2012.04.19} (?4.800) - 60.313 / 302.913 (-75%)
> 04./00. [PSV] Ciel Nosurge: Ushinawareta Hoshi e Sasagu Uta # (Gust) {2012.04.26} (?5.040) - 33.324 / NEW
> 05./00. [PSP] Conception: Please Give Birth to My Child! (Spike Chunsoft) {2012.04.26} (?6.279) - 29.846 / NEW
> 06./00. [PSP] Steins;Gate: Hiyoku Renri no Darling # (5pb.) {2012.04.26} (?6.090) - 24.849 / NEW
> ...





KH 3D is already in 16th place.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2012)

> 12./00. [PSP] Even in a Game, Listen to Me Girls. I Am Your Father! # (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.04.26} (?6.280) - 13.241 / NEW



dafuq is this


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

> *I Am Your Father!*



..........


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Dafuq                   .


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> dafuq is this



Man, I can't even come up with a witty response to that. The name contains enough hilarity where any attempts would ruin it.

What the hell could that game possibly be?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Man, I can't even come up with a witty response to that. The name contains enough hilarity where any attempts would ruin it.
> 
> What the hell could that game possibly be?!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

*New Resident Evil Game Coming To Nintendo 3DS?*



> Polish website MWRC is reporting that we will see a new Resident Evil title for the Nintendo 3DS later this year. The new game will be titled Resident Evil: Downfall and will take place between the events of Resident Evil 5 and Resident Evil 6. The player will control Claire Redfield who would witness the “downfall” of humanity. The game was originally announced by reputable UK publication Digital Spy but the article has since been pulled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *New Resident Evil Game Coming To Nintendo 3DS?*



Omg!!! stealing news and let me post it in the RE thread!!pek


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Too late Malvin, I already did it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Too late Malvin, I already did it.



lolol..........damn you


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *New Resident Evil Game Coming To Nintendo 3DS?*



Fuck that shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

Looks like we got a party pooper.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Looks like we got a party pooper.



Sure, but bottom line, I'm just not a fan of that shit.

Give me something to REALLY be excited about, then you'll see me squeal like a virgin taking a dick.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

SSB4, is that it?


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> SSB4, is that it?



No.

That's a good one, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

Will Kid Icarus Uprising be of suffice?


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

That game is alright. 

Controls are all over the damn place. 

Feels more like MP: Hunters, which kinda turned me off.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

Oh shit you bought it already? Why u no tell me earlier. 

Did you try adjusting the sensitivity for the Reticle? I did it made wonders for me when i got used to the games controls in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Nah, a cousin of mine bought it and I kinda, sorta, maybe 'borrowed' it for the day.

I fucked around with the control scheme and whatnot, so I made it somewhat playable. 

Bottom line, I'm probably just gonna wait for it to drop in price, then I'll buy it. 

We'll destroy online, son.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2012)

Stole it i see. Nice. 

But in one day you still must've not mastered it yet, son.

Damn, if only you bought it during it's launch week in Best buy. That shit has $10's off the original price...

You know it homie.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2012)

I may find a copy laying around the used section or some shit, soon.

Keep yo fingers crossed, brudda.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2012)

Do it fast, as a matter of fact if you have any time....fucking steal that copy and whip your 3DS vagina out and stick the cartridge in that shit so we can both rape Online ti'll it jizzes.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2012)

That ain't a bad idea, son. 

Aww yeee


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if it's wise to ever leave you two alone in a thread. It always turns into... stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

It's like babysitting.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2012)

*Announcement: Mario Kart 7 Update*



> In mid-May 2012, we will distribute an update for the Mario Kart 7 game via the Nintendo eShop.
> 
> *Update Details:*
> In the Online Multiplayer mode, the tracks "Wuhu Loop," "Maka Wuhu," and "Bowser Castle 1" will have shortcut exploits permanently eliminated from their maps.
> ...


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2012)

Laying down the law


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 9, 2012)

> Media Create Apr 30-May 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Basically, Golden Week is Nintendo Week.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2012)

Nintendominates once again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2012)

*My gut hurts......*

*Sakurai has no intentions of making a Kid Icarus: Uprising sequel*



> ?If by ?lasting universe? you mean to ask if there's a sequel, the answer is no because we pushed a lot into the game in order to let people have this short yet deep experience, but the novelty of that would likely grow thin in the next game. For now, my thought is that perhaps we'll see someone else besides me make another Kid Icarus in another 25 years.? - Masahiro Sakurai
> 
> That's a true shame! Sakurai did some amazing things in Kid Icarus: Uprising, all of which made me very excited for a sequel in the future. One of my favorite aspects came from the way Sakurai updated the original while still keeping sight of where the series started.
> 
> ...







........................


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2012)

From the little I've heard, NoA did a damn good job with the script. I'm literally considering buying it just for that. 

Anyway, his reasoning is sound. He doesn't wanna wear the franchise out. Seems fair. I like the quip about there perhaps being one 25 years from now 
Does this mean that KI is gonna get iterations every quarter century?


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's like babysitting.



Don't babysit.

It's for responsible adults, not weeaboos.


----------



## Jambalaya (May 10, 2012)

A new Kid Icarus in another 25 years?  D:

I can't wait to tell my grand kids, "when I was your age I had all the Kid Icarus games!  All 3 of them!"


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Don't babysit.
> 
> It's for responsible adults, not weeaboos.



Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

Another kid Icarus in 25 years? Way to milk the cow nintendo


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

I think Uprising is a gem, I wouldn't want constant sequels of it.


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2012)

I just had to.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Another kid Icarus in 25 years? Way to milk the cow nintendo



Nintendo only makes Super Mario, Mario Kart, Zelda, Metroid, Kirby, Donkey Kong, Pokemon, Star Fox, Pushmo, Pikmin, Fire Emblem, Xenoblade, Super Smash Bros., Nintendogs, Wario, Wii ____, Rhythm Heaven, and Kid Icarus!!!11!!

Stop milking so much Nintendo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2012)

*3DS sales update - 1 million units ahead of DS total at same point in time*



> Looks like Nintendo is definitely on the path to straightening out 3DS sales...
> 
> *Also noted by Frazier: The Nintendo 3DS has outsold the Nintendo DS by about 1 million units in their respective first 14 months in the market" ...Nintendo has said that it sold 4.5 million 3DS systems in the U.S. in its first year of availability.*
> 
> Now all we need is a big showing at E3 to give people even more reason to pick up the system!





Yay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

How many sold at 250$?
let's assume 4.5 million.
1,785,000,000off of the 170$
1,125,000,000 off of the 250$ price.
So how much of a loss is it selling if any at the 170$ price?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2012)

Don't ask me, i'm not a sales expert. 

*SEGA offers up lackluster support for 3DS in their new fiscal year*



> Usually we see SEGA and Nintendo working very well together, but it seems like SEGA doesn't have a lot of faith in their new fiscal year. For April 2012 to March 2013, SEGA plans to release 3 3DS titles and expects sales of around 380,000 units. Let's hope SEGA is just hiding some projects until E3.





*sigh*


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2012)

Double *sigh*.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2012)

That and they're gonna focused to Digital Distribution to to their Retail games "declining".


----------



## Golden Circle (May 12, 2012)

Nothing would be lost if SEGA stopped making titles.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That and they're gonna focused to Digital Distribution to to their Retail games "declining".



How ironic that now that their main franchise is actually producing playable games that retail sales are declining. Shit hurts man.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Nothing would be lost if SEGA stopped making titles.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YDRz4i0Rs8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
---------------------------------------------------

Finally got Kid Icarus BTW. I like what i've played so far. The controls will take some getting use to, I'll admit. Really though, concidering what they'e going for as far as aiming (Making it independent of Pit's movement), it makes me wonder how Nintendo was supposed to make a better scheme with one control stick. The gaming community, man....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2012)

Tell me about it. I really hope Sonic as a whole doesn't get affected by it and they decided to keep the franchise on Nintendo Consoles/Handheld, since you know the games apparently sell better on them. 

OMG Awesome!  We should play Light vs Dark Online someday (not now since i'm busy). There needs to be a Kid Icarus Uprising NF battle damnit.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2012)

Just finished level 4 (taking the game slow, because I don't want it to be over in a snap like Switch Force was). This game is friggin' hilarious.

Pit: "Wait, if you have an all seeing eye, why can't you see Pandora's location?"
Palu: "Because of my slightly botched laser eye surgery."
Pit: "...are you messing with me again...?"

I finally found a control setup that works for me (buttons to aim, stick to move, R to shoot), but I might adopt the stylus setup once I start playing online, since I'm more of a projectile guy and aiming is kinda slow and inaccurate with the buttons.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2012)

I applaud you greatly.  And yeah the writing in Ki is hilarious as hell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

*Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland 3D - online shop details*

- receive one mysterious egg during an event scene
- acquiring eggs is one way to add rare monsters to your party
- when the egg hatches you can leave the baby monster in the care of an old man who watches your monsters
- get more eggs by connecting Dragon Quest Monster: Terry?s Wonderland 3D online and visiting the egg shop
- uses in-game money
- cheapest egg is 2,500 gold and the most expensive is 150,000 gold


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2012)

I want localization confirmation god dammit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2012)

Just to let you guys now, there's a 3DS Firmware Update just released. 

Ver. 4.1.0-8U


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2012)

Anything special about it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2012)

It's most likely just a Security Update. 

Btw a reminder to all KH fans out there! Go to the KH 3D thread and *WATCH* what i just posted.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 15, 2012)

*Capcom To Have No Playable Nintendo Games at E3 2012*



> Capcom won't have any games for Nintendo's systems playable at E3 2012, a company representative told us earlier today.
> 
> Previously, there have been rumors of a new Resident Evil 3DS game and the localization of Monster Hunter Tri G being unveiled at E3. While this does confirm the games won't be playable, this announcement does not completely rule out the possibility of an announcement about either game at E3 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

*KH3D Bundle Announced For North America*



> Square Enix has announced the 10th Anniversary Mark of Mastery Bundle it will include:
> 
> -KH3D Game
> -A set of 5 AR cards (same as pre-order bonus but with Frootz Cats and Kab Kannon)
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F8UnfQkJfjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

F-Zero for 3DS announced?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> F-Zero for 3DS announced?


 nah fan made video.. me just messing with all of you hearts...


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

You bastard.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 19, 2012 (May 07 - May 13) *



> 01./01. [WII] Mario Party 9 (Nintendo) - 37,353 / 334,821 (-74%)
> 02./03. [3DS] Fire Emblem: Awakening (Nintendo) - 16,530 / 361,790 (-61%)
> 03./02. [PS3] Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City (Capcom) - 14,553 / 319,505 (-72%)
> 04./00. [PS3] Starhawk (SCEI) - 12,873 / NEW
> ...





Ow.........drops everywhere.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> nah fan made video.. me just messing with all of you hearts...



I would've fallen for it. 

Looked friggin beast.


----------



## Krich2nd (May 19, 2012)

Yes but you're a bitch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

*Rumor: Castlevania: Mirror of Faith in the works for 3DS*



> It seems that Konami will be announcing Castlevania: Mirror of Faith at this year’s E3. The news apparently comes from the company’s appointment schedule for the event.
> 
> Gameplay information is not yet available. However, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow producer David Cox and director/writer Enric ?lvarez are supposedly working on Mirror of Faith.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt for now. It would certainly make sense to bring a new Castlevania to the 3DS though.


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2012)

> 17./24. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 3rd (BEST) (Capcom) - 3,104 / 252,765



How is a rerelease of a PSP game everyone already owns selling thousands of units a week?


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

Because it's Monster Hunter.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (May 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> How is a rerelease of a PSP game everyone already owns selling thousands of units a week?



There is several reasons for that, among them:

-That is a budget re-release of the game, its a lot cheaper than the original release and these always revive the sales of games a bit.

-Monster Hunter 3G its hot right now in japan, and high selling new releases always have an effect on previous games of the same series. (like how MK7 increased MKWii sales and 3DLand increased NSMB sales) with the 19 million PSP userbase its to be expected that some PSP only owners got interested in getting it.

-Stupid parents buying the wrong game maybe? ()

-Because Its Monster Hunter... not much else to say.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

I'm looking froward to the next wave of great 3DS titles which i hope don't sell like shit in the West.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2012)

> As of Sunday May 20, Nintendo's latest handheld had shifted 6,017,206 units, according to Famitsu (via Kotaku).
> The portable sold 13.35 million units globally in the business year ended March 31, 2012, taking lifetime sales to 17.1 million, having launched in Japan in February 2011 and worldwide the following month.
> 
> 3DS is believed to have sold 950,000 units in its first 61 weeks on sale in the UK, and is expected to clear one million sales early next month.
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

D'at 3DS.  

Hopefully we see similar numbers in the U.S. soon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm looking froward to the next wave of great 3DS titles which i hope don't sell like shit in the West.



Recession and that's if they even get here.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2012)

Now that sucks ass...^


----------



## Corran (May 23, 2012)

There is something wrong with the world when filling up your car with fuel costs more than a new game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2012)

It happened at my place too. 

One must wonder when the hell will the Economy stop driving itself to the hole like this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It happened at my place too.
> 
> One must wonder when the hell will the Economy stop driving itself to the hole like this.



I see what you did there... 
And they wonder why they aren't getting money.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2012)

The man needs a nice vag..


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

I think there's something really wrong when regular gas costs more than diesel. Where I live, diesel is always more expensive than the other gas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Diesel used to be pretty damn cheap.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

Everything used to be pretty damn cheap.

You could get a loaf of bread for 5 cents!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Everything used to be pretty damn cheap.
> 
> You could get a loaf of bread for 5 cents!



Popcorn as well... 

It's still worth the same it was back then btw, perhaps less.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

I mean a 50 pound bag of popcorn costs how much?
20-30$?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2012)

*Monster Hunter 3G not likely for localization due to lack of support for Monster Hunter Tri*



> The following comment comes from David Gibson, Head of Software & Services for Macquarie Capital Securities Japan. He made the statement via Twitter when asked about the possibility of Monster Hunter 3G getting localized.
> 
> *Capcom keep saying its unlikely as audience not there based on the wii game*
> 
> I know Monster Hunter Tri didn't blow the market away, but I thought it sold pretty decently. Have any of the Monster Hunter games released stateside really brought in big sales?





Uh oh...


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

Dammit all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2012)

Cacpcom hates us locals from the bottomless pit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

I don't understand why Capcom feels like they need a million sales in the west for it be considered a success. Such bullshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2012)

Because if it ain't CoD sales, then the game = shit in Capcom's brains.

I mean, why do you think they want to make future RE titles more like CoD anyway?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Monster Hunter 3G not likely for localization due to lack of support for Monster Hunter Tri*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The hell, I remember seeing how crazy it was when Tri came out. Hell I still have a burning itch to play it again, just haven't got the time. No support my foot.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2012)

To Capcom, support means over 1.5 million sales.

It's almost kind of disgusting. MH is so popular in Japan that the attention it gets everywhere else pales in comparison, and therefore Capcom thinks it isn't worth it anywhere besides Japan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2012)

Theres a thing called * advertising* to get it popular though, but even then i bet Capcom are too lazy to do that as well.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2012)

I wish 3DS wasn't locked  Its so stupid to have a portable system be region locked


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2012)

Meh, importing is meaningless to me since i want to play my games that i understand. Not read off different languages and wonder which option should i pick to understand how a game fundamentally plays out.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> To Capcom, support means over 1.5 million sales.
> 
> It's almost kind of disgusting. MH is so popular in Japan that the attention it gets everywhere else pales in comparison, and therefore Capcom thinks it isn't worth it anywhere besides Japan.



I could understand if they didn't make a profit but I doubt they didn't.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2012)

Corran said:


> I wish 3DS wasn't locked  Its so stupid to have a portable system be region locked


I can play Australian DS games in my American DS.

It must be a British-only problem.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (May 27, 2012)

I think the real reason they are skipping the international release of MH3G is that they are absolutely sure the Monster Hunter series NEEDS online to be sucessfull on the west.

This means that they maybe weren't able to add an online mode to 3G, so ratter than send a local play only game to die in the west they will simply skip it. (releasing it being local only could actually damage the image created by Tri, since it would make people believe that its a local or single player game)

The most successful MH in the west was Tri, but that one had online, so kinda proves this point.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2012)

If we don't get MH4 in the west I'll lose all faith in Capcom.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I can play Australian DS games in my American DS.
> 
> It must be a British-only problem.



Wuuuuuuut? I said 3DS 

DS was region free


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

Everything up to the DS Lite was region free, then DSi and up was region locked. 

But that didn't bug me anyway. I had a flash cart, so I could still play Japanese DS games on my DSi XL.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Theres a thing called * advertising* to get it popular though, but even then i bet Capcom are too lazy to do that as well.



They did advertise Tri, with commercials and everything.

Though I think Nintendo footed the bill.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

The commercials for Tri were pretty good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

If I remember well Tri sold over 900k in the West..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

*UK 3DS software sales - week ending May 26th*



> TW	 	 	Title	Developer	Label	Publisher
> 
> -		1	 	 	MARIO TENNIS OPEN	CAMELOT	NINTENDO
> 1		2	 	        SUPER MARIO 3D LAND	NINTENDO
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

*Capcom comments on analyst's lack of hope for Monster Hunter 3G localization*



> Last week, we saw an analyst say that there's very little hope for a localization of Monster Hunter 3G outside of Japan. That news went all the way back to Capcom themselves, with Senior Vice President Christian Svensson saying the following.
> 
> *"I'd like him to name a source."*
> 
> That's a rather weird statement, don't you think? Not a denial of the news, but not a confirmation of it either. You'd think they'd come out and say something stronger.





All is not lost, MH fans.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

1 MARIO TENNIS OPEN CAMELOT NINTENDO 
Fuck yea


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> If I remember well Tri sold over 900k in the West..



Yep, but Tri had online, and for MH to be successful in the west online is a must IMO.

Still I'm glad that the hope its not completely lost, if they can add an online mode to 3G then I can see it being released over here, also Nintendo could help once again with the marketing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

*Week 21 2012 UK Video Games Charts*



> Top 40 Entertainment Software (All Prices), Week Ending 26 May 2012
> 
> TOM CLANCY'S GHOST RECON: FUTURE SOLDIER - UBISOFT
> MAX PAYNE 3 - TAKE 2
> ...





As always....


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

That's the UK.

UK doesn't matter.

[sp]COME AT ME BRO![/sp]


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2012)

It's actually kinda true.

Gaming sales are terrible right now in the UK.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

Winny has taste, but that's about it from the UK.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

Also, going off of Malvin's post in the MH4 thread, I hope Capcom is waiting until Summer Jam to officially give the west news about MHTriG, and hopefully news about MH4 as well. Even if they say no to MHTriG, I'd still be happy if they gave us MH4.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2012)

*Nikkei claims 3DS redesign on the way*



> The following comes from Nikkei. Remember, this is not confirmed until Nintendo says so.
> 
> 3DS revision
> 
> ...





FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2012)

*Nintendo 3DS E3 Software Showcase Announced*



> Nintendo 3DS will be the focus of an upcoming E3 presentation on Wednesday, June 6.
> 
> The presentation will be hosted by Scott Moffitt, the Nintendo of America Executive Vice President of Sales and Marketing, and will focus exclusively on 3DS software. The presentation itself is taking place at 6-7 p.m. PT/9-10 p.m. ET at the Los Angeles Convention Center, and is going to be live-streamed by Nintendo.
> 
> Although 3DS wasn't totally discounted from Nintendo's E3 presentation tomorrow, this new development suggests that Wii U will likely be taking the entirety of the spotlight.





HYPE at an absolute level higher than the sun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Nikkei claims 3DS redesign on the way*
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This looks legit, seeing it confirmed other places.

It's not the redesign you guys were expecting/thinking though.

This is 3DS XL not 3DS Lite. No fucks given here.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucks given, 3DS already feels too small as is. 

I'll wait to see if it's confirmed and try it myself. If holding it feels better then I may trade it in for the new design.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

That still seems small. Comparing it with my penis, I'm not sure if I give two shits


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2012)

1.5 times the size?

  

Why did I have to be an early adopter? Why?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> This looks legit, seeing it confirmed other places.
> 
> It's not the redesign you guys were expecting/thinking though.
> 
> This is 3DS XL not 3DS Lite. No fucks given here.



I'm with him.

It's a bigger 3DS.. no fucks given.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

It probably has 2 sticks. I hope it does.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 6, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Fucks given, 3DS already feels too small as is.





Rainbow Dash said:


> Why did I have to be an early adopter? Why?



I heard you guys like non-portable portables?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry no Wonderland 3D sold  513,183 in opening week. WOW lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

It's Dragon Quest and it's fucking awesome. We better be getting it over here or I'll go to Square Enix's headquarters and slaughter them all.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 6, 2012)

to many games to worry about getting,new dragons quest, monster hunter, i dont even fucking have one yet. damn nintendo and their good game library


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wow Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry no Wonderland 3D sold  513,183 in opening week. WOW lol



[YOUTUBE]PERm5Azpjf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 6, 2012)

Haven't played a single DQ or Monster Hunter game to date.

No fuck given.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

No one cares about your fucks, smash bro.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

*3DS units sell 5 million in U.S.*



> *"IGN: When you and I last spoke, I think it was late last summer, and we were just discussing the price reduction in the 3DS. What's the state of the 3DS currently?
> 
> Fils-Aime: The 3DS is rapidly approaching, in the US, five million units sold. Which is a great number. Faster sales pace than DS at the same point in time. We've got a number of strongly-selling titles. 3D Land, Kart 7, Ocarina of Time are all doing exceptionally well. But then the next tranche, with Kid Icarus and now Mario Tennis Open, also doing quite well. So our 3DS business is good. We're aggressive, we want it to be better."*





Yay!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess the 3DS can be called a surefire success.  It'll only get better from here on out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

With NSMB2 coming along, no one is allowed to say it's a flop compared to the DS's sales.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 7, 2012)

Sales outside Japan are a bit lopsided, but NSMB2 might put a dent in that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Well when you have a handheld that can play the large library of DS  and newer upcoming 3ds games it should be hard to fail.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KW8GACwQETw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]KW8GACwQETw[/YOUTUBE]



A whore playing 3DS.

If anything, that makes me NOT want to buy one.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 11, 2012)

> Mare E Oh


Jesus Christ pronunciation is not that hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2012)

It's-a me, Mare-E-Oh


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 11, 2012)

You guys just reminded me of a Cherio's ceral box.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jun 12, 2012)

Was the information about the new Larger 3DS (XL) true or fake?
Did they confirmed it at the E3? haven't bought 3DS yet and im interested.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 12, 2012)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Was the information about the new Larger 3DS (XL) true or fake?
> Did they confirmed it at the E3? haven't bought 3DS yet and im interested.



Unconfirmed. If it was true it wasn't an E3 reveal. Watch for Nintendo Direct's.


Edit:

Also...

I think I'm gonna have to nab that $22 MGS...


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like there won't be a new redesign of the 3DS, it was fake confirmed by Miyamoto.



> When website IGN asked Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto about the Nikkei report, the game creator replied, "I really feel like I'm satisfied with the 3DS hardware as it is. I feel like it's the best for this generation."
> 
> Continuing, Miyamoto added, "What we're thinking about right now is probably going to be for a future generation of handheld."
> 
> While Miyamoto stressed that more can be done with the 3DS hardware, don't get your hopes up for a revised 3DS anytime soon. And the next generation of portable hardware is years away...



Source:


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jun 13, 2012)

Damn dat 3DS


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 13, 2012)

By 2012, Nintendo will unfold all their cards and print $$$ faster than a road runner. 3DS will software sales are gonna be off the roof, especially with that new Monster Hunter 4 game coming this year for the 3DS in Japan. 

2012.....it's all over.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 20, 2012)

*The next Nintendo Direct is on June 22nd*



> The next Nintendo Direct broadcast will be held at 12:00pm on June 22nd (and remember, this is the time according to Japan’s time zone). You can click here to see where it will be live streamed. There’s no word on what might be featured at the event, but maybe this where we’ll hear more about _Animal Crossing?_


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 20, 2012)

3ds is being godlike


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

3DS is HOTY (Handheld of the Year). Nothing can penetrate it's AT-field of a million barriers solidified on protecting it's dominance in the heavens above.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

*North America gets its own Nintendo Direct event tonight*



> Visit  tonight, June 21, at 9 p.m. Pacific time/June 22 at 12 a.m. Eastern time to watch an exclusive Nintendo Direct video segment about Nintendo 3DS, Wii and Nintendo DS products.
> 
> For more information about Nintendo, visit .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

Hopefully they show some cool stuff, be sure to post any good info here.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2012)

And the 3DS redesign lives... Bigger but they didn't add the other circle pad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

IS that thing for real?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2012)

Apparently it will be available in the US on Aug 19th along with NSMB2.

July 28th in the EU.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 22, 2012)

They just announced it on Nintendo Direct, along with Smash Bros. being developed by Namco Bandai and some other game dates.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2012)

Come on, why not add the second circle pad? The design is awesome but they definitely could have added the extra circle pad.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J2Eohu_BsAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Come on, why not add the second circle pad? The design is awesome but they definitely could have added the extra circle pad.



This.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nhLjx6Qd5tA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 22, 2012)

I really don't care that the 3DS XL doesn't have a second circle pad. Yes, it's a missed opportunity, but I'm not all that bothered by it as much as most people are.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2012)

I just don't get why they decided not to add a second slide pad on this version. So I'm guessing we'll also be getting a CPP XL in the future. That thing will definitely be wider than even the Vita.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 22, 2012)

I like how they mentioned Fire Emblem for all of five seconds before moving on.

I wonder if they would have even mentioned it at all were it not for Reggie's slip up at E3.

As for the 3DS XL, it's no surprise there's no second stick, it would screw over early adopters even harder. I'm sure we won't see that until the next generation of Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

That's not a DS that's a damn laptop.

[YOUTUBE]tgDVx7ECf2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol yeah, it reminds me of a netbook.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

I actually really like the way it looks, I'd love the red and black one. Reminds me of my old DS Lite.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2012)

One of the best Nintendo Directs ever. It shits on their E3 conference over a million times admittedly.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2012)

Is that a Matte finish? The DSXL never caught my attention but I gotta admit, that all white one did. With a Matte finish, I might actually pick one up. 

And datscreen.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I actually really like the way it looks, I'd love the red and black one. Reminds me of my old DS Lite.


Same here 

I may actually upgrade after all. Portability isn't really an issue with me since i never really play games outside of home, and those larger screens are glorious.


----------



## Corran (Jun 22, 2012)

Falcon said:


> Same here
> 
> I may actually upgrade after all. Portability isn't really an issue with me since i never really play games outside of home, and those larger screens are glorious.



I think it's best to wait for impressions of the screens first before buying since they didn't increase the resolution from the regular 3DS screen.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I'll definitely wait and see. And I wanna be sure if they're possibly making a later design with the second circle pad before I make the upgrade decision.


----------



## lathia (Jun 22, 2012)

No power adapter on this shit and a better battery life? Why are you such bastards Nintendo? I'm going to have to steal one to keep costs down, too....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see if the bigger screens actually offer a higher resolution. The DSi XL just pixelated stuff because it was an old system that's already on its last legs, but the 3DS is only a little over a year old and more powerful than a Gamecube. They didn't really give many specifics about the system, did they? Hopefully the bigger screen doesn't mean things will just get stretched to accommodate. Hopefully they release a video soon of gameplay on the 3DS XL.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2012)

So America is getting a power adapter but only two colors(Red and Blue) and the resolution will be the same as the original 3ds I will have to see this in person.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 22, 2012)

It sure does...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2012)

It's gonna print money since it'll release along side NSMB2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

Stealing wario's gig.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmaajQz4D-M&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

i guess am gonna wait a bit


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2012)

I actually don't care too much if the thing doesn't have a second Circle Pad, that thing looks sexy as hell. Dat Matte finish.  
I still love my Flame Red 3DS though.

Also:

*Does the 3DS XL need a second circle pad?*





> Well...what do you guys think? Is Nintendo missing out by not adding in a second Circle Pad? Is this option something you would look to purchase? Plan on trading in your current 3DS to grab this?



Well?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

never had a 3ds.. so this will be easier to get used to


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2012)

Enjoy you big screenz sonny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

thanx bro


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2012)

Man, I kinda wanna get this, it's very pretty 

But the reason I want it may be at odds with my current lifestyle. My job is repetetive and requires I move around, so naturally I always have my headphones in. This plastic tumor of a handheld already takes up most of my pocket as is, though; a bigger one may be problematic.

Decisions....


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well?



It's fine, they'll just make a Circle Pad Pro XL


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuuuuuck that. 

Might as well be trying to carry an ipad in your pocket and look like a moron.

I'm sticking to my regular 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuck d'em Ipads yo.

Same, though i "might" consider a purchase when i feel like getting another 3DS for 2P.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm buying the damn handheld.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2012)

They could have easily fit a second circle pad in there and could have added L2 and R2 buttons. They really missed out on the opportunity considering I would have actually bought it sometime in the future if that was the case.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome said:


> They could have easily fit a second circle pad in there and could have added L2 and R2 buttons. They really missed out on the opportunity considering I would have actually bought it sometime in the future if that was the case.



Nintendo apologizes for not meeting your specific needs and truly regret missing that one sale.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the only one.

Nintendo probably enjoys their Circle Pad Pro sales too much to include it in the new model.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2012)

I've never really cared for the circle pad pro I'm glad they didn't include the extra one on there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 23, 2012)

Why did I suddenly feel the urge to buy a 3DS?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2012)

Since I've already gotten a 3DS, I'm either gonna ask for the 3DS XL as a gift or just wait for another 3DS revision. They're bound to include the other shoulder buttons and a second circle pad eventually.


----------



## Kirath (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll stick with my regular 3DS. (which I haven't used for months anyway)


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2012)

As long Nintendo or any 3rd parties don't start making games that absolutely must have ccp I have no problem with that.


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2012)

Good things about 3DSLL: 

1. It's bigger, I guess that's nice
2. Longer battery life is nice.
3. No more two-tone internal colour scheme is good.

BAD THINGS.

1. Where the fuck is the 2nd stick? Hello Nintendo, that's all we wanted in a redesign?
2. No charger? You're making moves to create a bigger third party charger market I guess? Uh okay. Dicks.
3. So, this is huge, yet I'll be expected to buy a Circle Pad Pro XL to go with it probably? Cool, let me just restitch my pockets.
4. better battery, larger size, a larger circle pad pro = probably motherfucking heavy? Hey Nintendo, my wrists say thanks.

I don't usually feel "fucked" by Nintendo, but I do today. They ignored fan demands regarding a redesign in their entirety and made something that screams "FUCK YEAH MORE CASH". It doesn't even replace the original 3DS, it competes with it, so no one even has an obvious choice of what to buy, because the size has massive trade-offs in portability. 

I didn't buy a 3DS because I was waiting. Now, I'm still waiting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 23, 2012)

So just get a 3DS...'

Better option.


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So just get a 3DS...'
> 
> Better option.



Because it's sub-optimal as hell, simply because it lacks the 2nd stick, which is essential to proper enjoyment of some of the games I want to play (e.g. Resident Evil).

The circle pad pro is a monstrosity. It's like the most diabolically forced handheld attachment ever.

All they needed to do was make a 3DS with a 2nd stick. That's it. They would've had my money. And the money of a million other hardcore gamers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 23, 2012)

And piss off early install base that own the original 3DS, while also possibly prompting devs to make use of the XL version due to it having a second Circle Pad by making games that would require it, forcing early 3DS adopters to get a CPP if devs actually bother putting in the option for 3DS models that lack it in case the XL had one. Would you really like that? 

It's a double-edged sword. So your pretty much better off getting a 3DS than to have to wait for something that would probably happen next generation. Don't get me wrong a second Circle Pad would be nice but lets get realistic here, there could be unfortunate things to happen if the XL had one. 

Also the CPP is mearly an option, so you aren't really forced to buy it unless you feel a certain game would control better with it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jun 23, 2012)

I was one of the people expecting Nintendo to release a 3DS Pro that would be pretty much an XL with CPP features built in.

But instead it seems that they really don't want to treat the CPP as anything more than an optional accessory, and this is actually a good move in my eyes, if they had included a second circle pad, the nearly 20 million vanilla 3DS owners would be either confused or pissed since it would signal that Nintendo wants to focus more and more on 2 analog required games, so that leaves the early adopters to be forced to buy a CPP or an XL, and that's no good.

oh and *James*, while the lack of a second analog means you will not buy one, I will remind you that the amount of analog sticks on a portable console means jack shit to its sales.

Just ask the DS, it had none vs the PSP 1 stick and it still demolished it in sales, and the Vita having 2 analogs doesn't seem to be helping it sell any more than the 1 stick 3DS either.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2012)

Moerillo hath spoken! Second analogue sticks are laaaaaaaaaaaame!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> And piss off early install base that own the original 3DS, while also possibly prompting devs to make use of the XL version due to it having a second Circle Pad by making games that would require it, forcing early 3DS adopters to get a CPP if devs actually bother putting in the option for 3DS models that lack it in case the XL had one. Would you really like that?
> 
> It's a double-edged sword. So your pretty much better off getting a 3DS than to have to wait for something that would probably happen next generation. Don't get me wrong a second Circle Pad would be nice but lets get realistic here, there could be unfortunate things to happen if the XL had one.
> 
> Also the CPP is mearly an option, so you aren't really forced to buy it unless you feel a certain game would control better with it. Just my two cents.





Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I was one of the people expecting Nintendo to release a 3DS Pro that would be pretty much an XL with CPP features built in.
> 
> But instead it seems that they really don't want to treat the CPP as anything more than an optional accessory, and this is actually a good move in my eyes, if they had included a second circle pad, the nearly 20 million vanilla 3DS owners would be either confused or pissed since it would signal that Nintendo wants to focus more and more on 2 analog required games, so that leaves the early adopters to be forced to buy a CPP or an XL, and that's no good.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2012)

Just got a 3DS today. Best Buy had a deal where you get either Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart or Mario Tennis free if you buy a 3DS.

So I got a Flame Red 3DS and Super Mario 3D Land and Tales of The Abyss.

Kinda regret it though, should have gotten the purple 3DS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2012)

gonna wait for my XL.. i never took my DSi XL nor my PSP out anyways.. so big screens works out perfectly for me..


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> Nintendo probably enjoys their Circle Pad Pro sales too much to include it in the new model.



I just realized your avatar is Hohenheim and not a peanut.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2012)

James said:


> Because it's sub-optimal as hell, simply because it lacks the 2nd stick, which is essential to proper enjoyment of some of the games I want to play (e.g. Resident Evil).



Resident Evil has _never_ needed a second analogue stick. Hell, I beat Resident Evil 5 with a PS3 controller whose second analogue stick was broken beyond repair. So, no, a second analogue stick is not "essential" to proper enjoyment.



> All they needed to do was make a 3DS with a 2nd stick. That's it. They would've had my money. And the money of a million other hardcore gamers.



And they would've screwed over the sixteen or seventeen million who already own a 3DS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

Velocity said:


> And they would've screwed over the sixteen or seventeen million who already own a 3DS.



Correct. 3DS won't get a second analog until next gen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Indeed. Heck the PSP had a no second analog and that didn't stop it from selling well in Japan.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

I have my Acekard 2i working on my 3DS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

So, since I'm considering buying this I have a few questions

1. Does DS games look shittier on 3DS?
2. How long is the battery life? Both with 3D on and off
3. What game(s) should I potentially buy? Capcom games are no-go
4. Would you tell me to hold off until XL comes out or just go ahead and get the regular one? I don't have big hands, and my eyesight is good.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

1. DS games look fine on the 3DS.
2. At max brightness and max 3D, it's about 3 hours, lower settings up the battery life obviously.
3. Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, Resident Evil: Revelations, Devil Survivor: Overclocked, Kid Icarus: Uprising, Pokemon Rumble Blast, Tales of the Abyss 3D, etc.
4. Wait for an XL. The battery life will be longer and the screens will be bigger, though it will be more expensive and you'll need to buy an adapter separately.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 24, 2012)

Will games "upscale" appropriately on the new larger screen or will it be blurred or in black boxes?

That is to say, if I get Revelations for the Xl will it keep all the quality plus be on a larger screen or will it just be a simple expand thing like DS games to 3DS?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Will games "upscale" appropriately on the new larger screen or will it be blurred or in black boxes?
> 
> That is to say, if I get Revelations for the Xl will it keep all the quality plus be on a larger screen or will it just be a simple expand thing like DS games to 3DS?



We're not entirely sure yet. The transition is known to be the same as the regular DS to the DSi XL, but we're not sure if there will be a drop in quality (for example, sprites looking more pixelated) or if the screen resolution will be upscaled to make 3DS games look as good on the 3DS XL as they would on the regular 3DS. There won't be black boxes or anything like that.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm I'll probably just stick to normal 3DS. cheaper, comes with a charger (that's fucking cheap of nintendo to not include one) and it comes in purple :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

>you'll need to buy an adapter separately.

i don't understand this


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> So, since I'm considering buying this I have a few questions
> 
> 1. Does DS games look shittier on 3DS?
> 2. How long is the battery life? Both with 3D on and off
> ...


DS games look great on the 3DS, no different from playing them on a DS actually. Battery life is the big issue with many people, though, I never really take my 3DS anywhere so it doesn't bother me much. Sadly for you, Capcom put out the best game for the system at the moment(RE: Revelations, but I also recommend: 
Super Mario 3D Land 
Mario Kart 7 
Ocarina of Time 3D 
Kid Icarus 
SMT Devil Survivor Overclocked(if you don't have it for DS already) 

and soon to come: 
Luigi's Mansion 2 
Paper Mario
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Kingdom Hearts 3D DDD 
Casltevania Mirror of Fate
and I sincerely hope Brave Default!

And to answer your last question, I think it depends on your preference of playing games on a bigger screen, and if portability will be an issue. I'm waiting for more hands-on impressions before I decide to upgrade or just buy a 3DS XL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

Luigi's Mansion 2, Mirror of Fate, and Project X are what i am waiting for


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope the 3DS XL lasts 4 hours with everything set high without 3D on.


----------



## DedValve (Jun 24, 2012)

Meh, only time I truly use handhelds on the go are during doctors visits. Then they become a godsend.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm only anxious for Smash Bros, obviously, and Project Cross. 

Possibly Kindgdom Hearts as well.

Any other mario sidescroller game from here on out can go suck a mandingo cock.


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2012)

Fuck It I will be playing my ds games blown up on the 3ds xl


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> >you'll need to buy an adapter separately.
> 
> i don't understand this



I heard the 3DSXL will get a power adapter for North America.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> >you'll need to buy an adapter separately.
> 
> i don't understand this



Apparently it's to save costs, although I'm curious how the removal of the power adapter, the increase in size of the system, and larger battery life result in a $30 increase over the original 3DS. Like Ubereem said, they're packaging in a power adapter for the North American release, but not for the other ones. However, apparently previous power adapters are compatible with it anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the DSi and the DSi XL power adapters are compatible with the 3DS, since the slots are the same size and shape and I've charged my DSi XL and my 3DS with the same adapter, so not including an adapter in the 3DS XL probably wasn't a big deal to them. But America is still getting it anyway, so whatever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

still a stupid move IMO...


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jun 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Will games "upscale" appropriately on the new larger screen or will it be blurred or in black boxes?
> 
> That is to say, if I get Revelations for the Xl will it keep all the quality plus be on a larger screen or will it just be a simple expand thing like DS games to 3DS?



The screen resolution on the XL is the same as in the standard 3DS, so every game will look exactly the same on the bigger screen, except you know... bigger.

One funny note is that in the XL if you launch a DS game on 1:1 mode it will be shown pretty much at the size of a standard DS screen, so that's pretty neat for purists!

I agree that not including an AC adapter in Europe and Japan is a stupid move, is something I would expect from Sony and not Nintendo, leaving mandatory stuff out of the box is just wrong.

Well at least the charger is insanely common, since you can use a DSi, DSi XL or 3DS adapter on it, so you can find them super easy and cheap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

next, they'll sell the WiiU without the pad


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

No, they'll sell the Wii U without the Wii U itself in it. 

We're still getting the adaptor regardless anyway. Yeah it sucks for EU/JAP but oh well, theres nothing we can do about it. An odd decision i'll admit, but the XL is an option anyway so its not like you'll be forced to have it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> No, they'll sell the Wii U without the Wii U itself in it.



"A new way to play your games! The new Nintendo Wii U console*, featuring our new touch screen controller!"

*console not included


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Plus if you pre-order the special edition, you'll have a Wii U pad bundled with Nintendoland for only $350! X3

*console still not included and sold separately at the same price*

Iwata: *laughs*


----------



## DedValve (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, they'll sell the WiiU alright, just without the U


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

so if you want to trade in you 3ds for the xl, do you keep the adapter?


----------



## Gino (Jun 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> next, they'll sell the WiiU without the pad





Asakuna no Senju said:


> No, they'll sell the Wii U without the Wii U itself in it.
> 
> We're still getting the adaptor regardless anyway. Yeah it sucks for EU/JAP but oh well, theres nothing we can do about it. An odd decision i'll admit, but the XL is an option anyway so its not like you'll be forced to have it.





DedValve said:


> Oh, they'll sell the WiiU alright, just without the U


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Oh, they'll sell the WiiU alright, just without the U



Soooooooooooo......current gen Wii slapped on a Wii U box with an additional gamepad? Genius, why can't the world ever acknowledge your brilliant intelligence DedValve? 





Khris said:


> so if you want to trade in you 3ds for the xl, do you keep the adapter?



Sure. Why not?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> so if you want to trade in you 3ds for the xl, do you keep the adapter?



Good question actually. I remember trading in an old PSP a while back, but gamestop didn't take it because I didn't have the charge adapter with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats Gaymestop's problem then.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2012)

Now I think I might keep my original 3DS and buy an XL when the time comes I need a new system.

Hmm..decisions decisions.

I guess I could just buy one when it comes out and use my original 3DS as back-up, or when I need to travel.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

Gamestop is a bitch when it comes to trading in systems, they want everything that came with it initially or they slice the trade-in value by half.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 25, 2012)

So, I have Mario 3D Land, and Tales of the Abyss, what game(s) should I get next?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 25, 2012)

What he said. ^


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2012)

So here are some screen comparisons:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2012)

*3DS XL - more pics, hands-on impressions*



A GoNinty user sumed up the whole thing.



> *A sum up:
> - The screens are HUUUGE!
> - DS games will get a "third life" on the bigger screen.
> - The 3D effect is easier on the eye and nicer to the look.
> ...



3DS XL.....

Also a size comparison to the Vita.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *3DS XL - more pics, hands-on impressions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy mother 

the comparison with the vita is scary


----------



## Kirath (Jun 26, 2012)

Meh, the graphics look imho too pixelated on the bigger screen.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 26, 2012)

So despite its size, it still manages to take up less room in the pocket than the Vita does?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably due to Width/length. 



Khris said:


> holy mother
> 
> the comparison with the vita is scary





Indeed it does......even though the Vita's design looks admittedly sexy, XL's turns me on even more.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2012)

I was just about to get a 3DS from work, too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2012)

So is there any reason i should get a 3DS besides the ability to play ports and shovelware on the go?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> So is there any reason i should get a 3DS besides the ability to play ports and shovelware on the go?


It's 3D, has a circle pad and more pixels than an prev-gen DS, and has WPA2/PSK encryption for the wireless.

Btw, just about every successful game reaches shovelware status eventually.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It's 3D, has a circle pad and more pixels than an prev-gen DS, and has WPA2/PSK encryption for the wireless.
> 
> Btw, just about every successful game reaches shovelware status eventually.



That would imply any old classic would be on the same level as "Redneck Party Games" and "M&Ms Kart Racing" at some point.  

I don't think you know what Shovelware means.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That would imply any old classic would be on the same level as "Redneck Party Games" and "M&Ms Kart Racing" at some point.


But I wasn't implying that specifically. I never heard of those games. 



> I don't think you know what Shovelware means.


Funny, that's the second time in about a week that someone has criticized my use of the English language.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> So is there any reason i should get a 3DS besides the ability to play ports and shovelware on the go?



Well there's the games, but otherwise, no. Save your cash for something else.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Funny, that's the second time in about a week that someone has criticized my use of the English language.



It's more of a colloquialism, which I guess is technically part of the english language, but we're not required to learn slang to speak. Plus slang itself changes definition more than Romney changes opinions anyway, so you're good.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2012)

I have no idea what your first language is; I thought it was English.  

Shovelware would be any shitty, throw-away game made to cash in on a quick phase or to move units, IE movie tie-ins, probably half of the entire Wii library.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone kinda get tired of when people call Nintendo's stuff kiddie/only for children, and that any other console besides theirs are where the "mature" games are at? Yeah there probably are but that doesn't render Nintendo being just for kids, they're for everyone of all age.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

I generally ignore people like that because they're not worth wasting my breath. The point of video games is having fun, and it doesn't matter what age you are. Let the 11 year old kids talk about how hardcore they are for playing games that are so dark and bloody and gritty.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

You said it. It just ticks me off because of how much they plague the internet bringing up that stupid card like older age means everything if your a true gamer, when it doesn't. Oh look! That guy blew that dude's nuts off thats totally hard core! Blood and gore everywhere i just HAVE to get that game! Holy crap the swearing in this game fucking rocks! Ewwwwww i don't want to touch those stupid Ninty games they are like soooooo kiddish. I think real gamerz would settle for mature games on other consoles unlike kiddy Nintendo's with dumb Mario & Zelda. lolololololol.......lol. 

Screw that 4 year old logic. Fun/good games > Gore pixels.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2012)

Man, the Wii has only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass kiddie games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

Shovelware hurts. but if you look harder you might find some good games in it's library (despite the asinine third party support).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2012)

Wii had plenty of good games that were overlooked.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2012)

Hell, it had some good games that *weren't* overlooked but people conveniently forget anyway.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 27, 2012)

It had some decent games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

Indeed. Like Xenoblade Chronicles for instance.  Plus we ARE in due time for 100+ Wii titles in the future.

Btw can someone list all the quality Wii titles that are overlooked besides Nintendo's?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Indeed. Like Xenoblade Chronicles for instance.  Plus we ARE in due time for 100+ Wii titles in the future.
> 
> Btw can someone list all the quality Wii titles that are overlooked besides Nintendo's?



I think they number in the 50's at the least.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

50 good Wii games?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 50 good Wii games?


50+
Outside of Nintendo yes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

So....for Wii quality titles.

1. Sin & Punishment
2. MHTri
3. Epic Mickey 
4. Naruto ConR1-2-3
5. Okami
6. Sonic Colors
7. Tatsunoki vs Capcom
8. Xenoblade Chronicles
9. Red Steel 2
10. No more Heroes 1-2

Damn that took a while.


----------



## Corran (Jun 27, 2012)

^Isn't Sin & Punishment a Nintendo game? And should Okami count since it was originally on PS2?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2012)

Take off Red Steel.. what the hell is wrong with you, boy?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2012)

I actually heard that Red Steel 2 was tons better than the first one.

er... take that as you will.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I actually heard that Red Steel 2 was tons better than the first one.
> 
> er... take that as you will.



I'm down for that one.

The first one is the one that sucked..


----------



## Gino (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> LOL


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2012)

looks uncomfortable as hell


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So....for Wii quality titles.
> 
> 1. Sin & Punishment
> 2. MHTri
> ...


your list is ok.



"Shion" said:


> Take off Red Steel.. what the hell is wrong with you, boy?


 Red Steel 2 rocks, best uses of M+ on the Wii. I loved the game..


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 28, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's fine, they'll just make a Circle Pad Pro XL



Called it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2012)

I probably still won't buy any iteration of the Control Pad Pro.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 28, 2012)

Gino said:


> LOL



Now that shit's just embarrassing.

Ontop of carrying a brick, you now have to carry an extra FOR your brick.

Hope you fools who complained about two analog sticks are satisfied with this garbage.

@Nmaster: Called it like a champ, son. 

@Malvin: He had Red Steel "1" up there. You and I can both agree it was crap.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2012)

No one's forcing you to do anything, it's cute how you still think so, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No one's forcing you to do anything, it's cute how you still think so, though.



My post was aimed towards the: " fools who complained about [not having] two analog sticks. "

But thanks for thinking I'm cute! 

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2012)

No problem, baby.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So....for Wii quality titles.
> 
> 1. Sin & Punishment
> 2. MHTri
> ...



Why is Donkey Kong Country Returns not on this list?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 28, 2012)

What he said^

Or Marumasa, for that matter?


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So....for Wii quality titles.
> 
> 1. Sin & Punishment
> 2. MHTri
> ...



WTF are you smoking? That list has some good games, but you didn't include some of the best games for the Wii on there. However, you did include Xenoblade Chronicles, but it should be on the top of the list. Plus a decent amount of those games aren't the Wii's best and a few are on other consoles (Okami for example...lol).

I can make a much better top 10 list of Wii exclusives.

1. Xenoblade Chronicles
2. The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
3. Super Mario Galaxy 2
4. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
5. Super Mario Galaxy
6. Kirby's Return to Dream Land
7. Donkey Kong Country Returns
8. Sonic Colors
9. Muramasa: The Demon Blade
10. Wario Land: Shake It!

I didn't put other popular exclusives on this list (like Punch-Out!! or Epic Mickey) simply because I haven't played them yet despite the fact that I own copies of both games. I have a huge stack of Wii games that rivals my stack of PS3 games, and that's saying something.

The Wii has a decent library of games if you took the time to dig through all the shovelware crap. Try harder to troll next time. 

Oh, and as for the 3DS XL Circle Pad Pro....just imagine how fucked up it will look.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> My post was aimed towards the: " fools who complained about [not having] two analog sticks. "
> 
> But thanks for thinking I'm cute!
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Like he said. *options.*

RLY? 

OH U. 



Ultimania said:


> WTF are you smoking? That list has some good games, but you didn't include some of the best games for the Wii on there. However, you did include Xenoblade Chronicles, but it should be on the top of the list. Plus a decent amount of those games aren't the Wii's best and a few are on other consoles (Okami for example...lol).
> 
> I can make a much better top 10 list of Wii exclusives.
> 
> ...





I kid. I was just looking for titles that were *third party exclusive.* Yes i may have made some errors/inconsistencies here and there, but at least thank me for getting off my ass while taking the time to search up some Wii titles that aren't 1st party Nintendo quality.

Son.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> WTF are you smoking? That list has some good games, but you didn't include some of the best games for the Wii on there. However, you did include Xenoblade Chronicles, but it should be on the top of the list. Plus a decent amount of those games aren't the Wii's best and a few are on other consoles (Okami for example...lol).



I believe the point of that post was to make a list of 10 "must have" Wii games that weren't first party Nintendo titles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep, like i just said one post ago.  Titles that aren't 1st party Nintendo games.



Jon Snow said:


> Why is Donkey Kong Country Returns not on this list?





"Shion" said:


> What he said^
> 
> Or Marumasa, for that matter?



Read my damned post guys. 

EDIT: Lol. Negging me over a list, Ultimania. Delicious.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 28, 2012)

Sigh, I'm now going to get bitched at because I didn't bother to read an extra page of posts. That's the last time I'll make a post before I fully consume my coffee. But if you were doing a third party list, why the hell were Xenoblade Chronicles and Sin and Punishment on the list?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh that, i forgot to look at the developer list on those two. I always thought XC was a third party title ti'll i remembered it's dev is owned by Nintendo. I had no idea that Sin & Punishment was made aling with them as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2012)

You are an old man and a fool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

Who are you talking about?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2012)

Does it really matter? 

Sometimes, a troll doesn't need to specify..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for admitting you are one, now go back to your bridge and cry me a river.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2012)

What bridge? What river? 

Trolls don't cry, they collect your tears.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh shit i should've added Trauma Center: Second Opinion on the list! :arch


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2012)

So a charger isn't included huh

Is the 3rd stick removable?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

Unless you live in the U.S.

Idk, probably. But it doesn't matter unless you have a DSI/3DS adapter.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2012)

I assume this will work on most DS/3DS?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't tell, i don't have a 3DS XL yet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2012)

If it works on 3DS it should work on 3DS XL right?

Does DSi and DSi XL work on DS Lite though?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

I have no idea but if it could work on the 3DS, then it should work on the XL (unless i'm wrong though). Like how a 3DS adapter can work on the XL which was already stated.

Nope.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 2, 2012)

Some more info and comparison between 3DS and XL

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_cACpl8rMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> If it works on 3DS it should work on 3DS XL right?
> 
> Does DSi and DSi XL work on DS Lite though?



DSi and above have different chargers than their predecessors. The DSi, DSi XL, 3DS and 3DS XL can all share the same charger. But you can't use the charger with the DS Phat and DS Lite.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got one.

What next?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just got one.
> 
> What next?



Sell it and save the money for a 3DS XL.

The thing was just announced.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't need latest and greatest.

And I spent no money on it, so that would be silly.


----------



## Gino (Jul 3, 2012)

Friend codes


----------



## Velocity (Jul 4, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just got one.
> 
> What next?



Devil Survivor Overclocked, Resident Evil: Revelations and Kid Icarus: Uprising. That'll keep you set for a few months.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Devil Survivor Overclocked, Resident Evil: Revelations and Kid Icarus: Uprising. That'll keep you set for a few months.



Just got SMT Devil Survivor Overclocked and it's really awesome so far. Many Kudos to Atlus.

I still need to get Kid Icarus, but I may not.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

What we need is Monster Hunter 3G.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2012)

Project X and Brave Default too.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2012)

I really just wan Monster Hunter.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

We better get Monster Hunter 4 at least.


----------



## Gino (Jul 4, 2012)

Have never played monter hunter


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 4, 2012)

I got tales of abyss 3d im cool


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Have never played monter hunter



You haven't lived!



vanhellsing said:


> I got tales of abyss 3d im cool



It's a good game for sure.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

Details on Monster Hunter 4.



> Monster Hunter 4 has been in development for two years, producer Ryozo Tsujimoto revealed in a Famitsu interview this week. The game's development scale is the largest in series' history, Tsujimoto also said.
> 
> Tsujimoto was interviewed alongside MH4 director Kaname Fujioka. Here are some of the finer points from the interview based off Sokuho's summary:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Have never played monter hunter



Me too, BF3 taking my time!


----------



## Gino (Jul 4, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> I got tales of abyss 3d im cool


Yes.......Yes you are


Death-kun said:


> You haven't lived!


 I'll play it one day.


Ubereem said:


> Me too, BF3 taking my time!



won't play that in till I get a gtx 690


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2012)

Gino said:


> won't play that in till I get a gtx 690



Won't play that until my taste in games turns to shit.


----------



## Gino (Jul 5, 2012)

......


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 5, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Won't play that until my taste in games turns to shit.



I'm with this asshole. ^


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> I got tales of abyss 3d im cool



Yes you are... 

Speaking of... I need to finish it...









Oh Nintendo is it too much to ask for a Kirby 3DS title like Return to Dreamland, only longer... With an optional hard mode unlocked right off the bat that is harder than Return to Dreamland's hard mode?

With the almighty Pinwheel Tree?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't wait for Kirby 3DS.  They'll make one eventually, and it will be awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

*3DS XL first impressions from EDGE*



> It really is much bigger. That’s stating the obvious, of course, with a device named the XL – but it won’t stop a momentary double take when you place it alongside its previous incarnation. Running deeper and wider than the launch model, the 3DS XL - announced late last month, barely two weeks after Nintendo denied it even existed - demands a larger chunk of desk space, and will strain the seams of all but the widest pockets.
> 
> You get two things for this trade-off in portability, the first of which is a genuinely more comfortable device. Our 3DS never felt too compact before, but spend a little time with the XL and it seems better suited to your hands. Grown-up fingers will fall more naturally on the shoulder buttons, for instance, and thumbs will hover more easily over the face buttons and D-pad without the need to pinch the sides of the device. Go back to the launch model 3DS after spending time with its bulkier young sibling and it can’t help but seem a little cramped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2012)

Why does no one understand why Nintendo can't just slap another Analog stick on there?

It was an asinine move by Nintendo _not_ to put one on there in the first place, but there's no going back now; they've got a bullet in the right foot already, no need for one in the left.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

^


> Asakuna no Senju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's your answer.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2012)

That answers nothing.  

That's what I said, but more wordy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes it does. 

Then you've already answered your question, always let your conscious be your guide.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why does no one understand why Nintendo can't just slap another Analog stick on there?



Because people are ignorant.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

3DS prints money anyway.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder if Nintendo will fix the problem all the DS lids have ever had with the 3DS XL.













Who am I kidding?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2012)

At least it's all gotten gradually better since the DS Lite.

The DS Lite's lid was just atrocious.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

Add the hinges & shoulder buttons. 

Especially the shoulder buttons....


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2012)

Yap yap, bitch, bitch, whine, whine, and bitch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Knick knack paddy whack, give a bitch a bone.


----------



## Gino (Jul 8, 2012)

red fish blue fish green fish yellow fish


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

duck duck duck duck duck duck duck duck duck DUCK FUCK GREY DUCK


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2012)

I love what I do to this place.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2012)

Gino said:


> red fish blue fish green fish yellow fish



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kld1YUrSjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I love what I do to this place.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2012)

Gators gonna gate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

*Does this Sony PS Vita ad mock the 3DS...or the PSP?*



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNgI7gwiaiA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'll leave that up to you to decide...





Sony come on, don't bully Ninty like that. Even your PSP lacked dual analogs 
and it was still enjoyable.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 8, 2012)

Dem "console experiences", yeah that's what I want on my portable device.


----------



## Gino (Jul 8, 2012)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kld1YUrSjU[/YOUTUBE]



YESSSSSS YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Rubar rubar walla walla!


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Does this Sony PS Vita ad mock the 3DS...or the PSP?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think it was mocking 3DS at all. It just looked like it was promoting the dual analog aspect of it, while stupidly ignorant of the fact that 3DS only has one.(If you don't count the CPP )



Gino said:


> YESSSSSS YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jul 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Does this Sony PS Vita ad mock the 3DS...or the PSP?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez...

That commercial is on the tier of videos made by fanboys to try to prove the product they prefer is cool and hip and the competitor's one is silly and stupid.

Just listen to the silly music that plays with only 1 stick, 1 stick consoles are so silly and kiddy and stupid, but 2 sticks has the cool music! cuz the 2 sticks are what the cool kids get!


But that's fine, all is allowed in love and war, I just expected Sony to be a little more classy with their marketing and not lower themselves to silly fanboy pandering.

...oh wait this is the same company that made those godawful Kevin Butler (or whatever his name is) commercials, which is one of the most stupid marketing campaigns ever, and I don't say it cause the commercials are silly, but ratter cuz they are CLEARLY aimed at Playstation fans, which is people that already buy PS products anyway, while non gamers or people that don't buy Sony products either don't get the joke or simply are annoyed by them, publicity is intended to create new customers, not to make the people that is already buying your shit laugh!

Anyway, the saddest part is that no matter what Sony believes, the amount of sticks on a console means jack shit to its sales, it never has mattered and I don't expect it to start mattering anytime soon.



...



...Is just me or I always post here to make some jerkass rant about Sony...?

Man I'm such a horrible person...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

It's not your fault Sony hands out so much fuel to let people burn them with.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd still take one stick with games over two with none.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jul 9, 2012)

I mean, I know this is not a Sony thread, but it really boggles my mind that Sony has no idea of how to do marketing.

Publicity is meant to make people buy your shit, and with this I mean all kind of possible customers, not a specific group, so this includes appealing to lets say... PEOPLE THAT ALREADY OWN A 3DS.

There are around 20 million 3DS owners, this means 20 million people that is interested in portable gaming, so you have this very big market, it would be good for them to also get a Vita no? so lets make an appealing commercial to show off that a Vita is also worth owning!

But what does Sony do? why of course! make a commercial that says those potential 20 million customers that the console they got is stupid and inferior, that they are idiots for getting it, your console is bad and you should feel bad.

Oh I'm absolutely sure those millions of 3DS owners (that is people interested in portable dedicated gaming) will take this commercial in the best way possible and run to buy Vitas thanks to Sony telling them they were stupid for not getting one! it has 2 sticks man!

Because everyone knows that insulting the taste of a big chunk of the target audience is the BEST way to make them want your product!


...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's not your fault Sony hands out so much fuel to let people burn them with.



[YOUTUBE]bIyEqpYnEaU[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]KMl5l6mOySU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GURvHJNmGrc[/YOUTUBE]
OH GOD WHY ARE WE HAVING FINANCIAL PROBLEMS OH GOD


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2012)

> At least Sony have the guts to pretend their product is evil



 

LOVE IT!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I mean, I know this is not a Sony thread, but it really boggles my mind that Sony has no idea of how to do marketing.
> 
> Publicity is meant to make people buy your shit, and with this I mean all kind of possible customers, not a specific group, so this includes appealing to lets say... PEOPLE THAT ALREADY OWN A 3DS.
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad i agree with you too. PSP got it's way through japan without a stick and is still doing well anyway, same with the 3DS. 

Come on Sony, give your fans more better reasons to buy a system than just two sticks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fErn-W0e4NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jul 9, 2012)

This is what happens to a fanbase when you release crap like Shadow the hedgehog. Take note students, this will be on the quizz.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2012)

to import 3DS XL from the UK or not

fucking customs

always ruins shit


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2012)

You'll regret it later. ^


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 11, 2012)

in which scenario and why?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bTs6qqv_6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

*Nintendo 3DS XL To Have Better Anti-Glare Screen*



> *In addition to the larger screen size and slightly greater battery life, the Nintendo 3DS XL has one other advantage over the Nintendo 3DS—a better anti-reflective screen.*
> 
> Like previous Nintendo portables, the Nintendo 3DS uses an LCD screen. LCD screens have three reflective layers, and each one reflects and causes glare. In the case of the 3DS XL, each of these three layers was specially treated, reducing reflectivity from 12% on the Nintendo 3DS to 3% on the Nintendo 3DS XL. Finally, the screen cover pictured above covers the screen as a whole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd love to get a 3DS XL eventually.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2012)

Who... uhmm..

Who.... gives a shit?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2012)

I want that see-through 3DS XL. I'd actually be all over one of those, even though I have no interest in a 3DS XL at all, just because my Gameboy is of the see-through variety.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 21, 2012)

I have wanted a 3ds, but either due to the lineup or financial constraints; I still have not got one. I wont get a XL either. I am concluded I will wait till the new generation pokemon comes out, then buy the 5 or so other games that I wanted.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2012)

Uh... ok then?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 21, 2012)

The 3ds is great so far.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you.. I needed someone to bump me towards purchasing one. If it is "great so far", then I will have to check it out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

There's also a bunch of great games coming out for it later this year and next year too.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 22, 2012)

I haven't been foolowing; like what?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 22, 2012)

omiK said:


> Thank you.. I needed someone to bump me towards purchasing one. If it is "great so far", then I will have to check it out sooner rather than later.



I was like you, I wasn't sure if I should get a 3ds or not or if it was worth it to get it now. But I decided to get it and I'm loving it. Had it for 3 weeks and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

omiK said:


> I haven't been foolowing; like what?





Resident Evil: Revelations
Kid Icarus Uprising
Super Mario 3DLand
Mario Kart 7
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Castlevania: Mirror of Shadows
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Fire Emblem Awakening
Rhythm Thief
Ocarina of Time 3D
DoA: Dimmensions
SSF43D

etc. 

The titles are listed are the one's released with others being upcoming later this year.

As far as i see it....if this keeps up then the 3DS could have a library that could match the PS2's.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Resident Evil: Revelations
> Kid Icarus Uprising
> Super Mario 3DLand
> Mario Kart 7
> ...



the lack of tales of abyss is disturbing and part of these game arent out yet


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

> with others being upcoming later this year.



At least we know they'll release here near the end of the year. 

Now if only we got Project X Zone and MH4 localized.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have a 3ds, so would an xl be better? I mean the main thing I've heard is the pixel issue. Is it as noticeable as when you connect a wii with a component cable?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2012)

Planning on getting a 3DS soon as a belated birthday present to myself. I thought choosing the first few games I would want to buy on it would be easy but apparently Nintendo shipped out more games since its launch than I realized.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 25, 2012)

i got my 3ds today, playing the ff3 ds remake while I wait for my paid of kh3d


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 25, 2012)

As of today the 3DS is no longer being sold at a loss.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> As of today the 3DS is no longer being sold at a loss.



But what about the vita?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2012)

About a year after the release, Nintendo is making a profit off the 3DS. Not bad. They'll be raking in profits for years before the next handheld comes out. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> But what about the vita?



It hurts just to think about it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It hurts just to think about it.



The selling everything for a loss part or the frying part?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2012)

All the parts


----------



## DedValve (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't like this thread. The title has a number that's to large 4 me to count. I stay in vita thread, numbers easy to count there!


Anyone knows when luigis mansion come out?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! I thought the 3DS would sell at a profit at September? 

*Nintendo posts a 17.2 billion yen net loss for first quarter 2012*



> Highlights:
> - Net loss was 17.2 billion yen ($220 million), which is an improvement over the 25.5 billion yen loss a year earlier.
> - Net sales have fallen since last year.
> - Sales in Japan were "robust ... (but) only reached 1.86 million units worldwide".
> - As of June 2012, the 3DS is still selling at a negative margin. The resulting operating loss was 10.3 billion yen.



Should we be alarmed by this? 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> But what about the vita?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2012)

Well everyone has pretty much caught the depression, so it goes back to the essentials, mobile gaming.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 25, 2012)

No we shouldn't be alarmed. It's just the 3DS. 3DS just became profitable so 3rd and 4th quarter should post profits


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

I see. And with NSMB2 releasing soon i wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo went back to selling hotcakes again, plus their holiday sales should keep them afloat for the 3DS & the XL due to them not wanting to sell the XL at a loss either. Especially the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2012)

With the release of Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance, New Super Mario Bros. 2, Paper Mario Sticker Star, Castlevania: Mirror of Fate, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, inevitable Gen 6 of Pokemon, Fire Emblem 3DS, and much more, 3DS sales will only end up shooting through the roof, even more than they did after the price drop.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 25, 2012)

Me is waiting for fire emblem.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> With the release of Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance, New Super Mario Bros. 2, Paper Mario Sticker Star, Castlevania: Mirror of Fate, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, inevitable Gen 6 of Pokemon, Fire Emblem 3DS, and much more, 3DS sales will only end up shooting through the roof, even more than they did after the price drop.



Hopefully the U.S. or UK lol actually pay attention to more 3DS releases so that sales do better overseas.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 25, 2012)

4 more years and this will have sold 100 million


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> 2 more years and this will have sold over 9000 million



Fixed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Pachter - 3DS XL 'not all that compelling', but will help sales*



> ?The larger [3DS] format is not all that compelling for the consumer and although I think the XL will help sales, I don?t think that the impact will revive weak sales of handhelds overall.? - Michael Pachter


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

Why hasn't that nutmeg analyst been pulled away from his keyboard yet?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I don't have a 3ds, so would an xl be better? I mean the main thing I've heard is the pixel issue. Is it as noticeable as when you connect a wii with a component cable?



When I was talking about my comparison I meant previous XL models. If it isn't, then it's not that bad considering the 3ds xl is supposed to be less noticeable, if not at all.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jul 25, 2012)

The 3DS is back to being profitable already but Nintendo expects going back to the black by the third quarter of the fiscal year (most likely due to the R&D of the Wii U &  the XL, so expect the next quarter to also have loses, albeit less than this one)

Things are going more or less exactly as Iwata planned last fiscal year.




Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter - 3DS XL 'not all that compelling', but will help sales*



What does that even mean!?

I love when journalists and analysts use the word "compelling" to describe something, what does compelling even mean? why it is so important? specially in this case where he is like "oh the XL will sell alright! but its not compelling at all!".

If being "compelling" or not has no effect on sales at all, why its so high regarded?

I wonder if he thinks the Vita is compelling, I can imagine he saying "yeah the Vita sells like crap... but it sure is compelling!"


----------



## Gino (Jul 25, 2012)

Patcher is a fucking disease


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> The 3DS is back to being profitable already but Nintendo expects going back to the black by the third quarter of the fiscal year (most likely due to the R&D of the Wii U &  the XL, so expect the next quarter to also have loses, albeit less than this one)
> 
> Things are going more or less exactly as Iwata planned last fiscal year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 25, 2012)

> *Update:* Due to a misinterpretation, the original version of this story erroneously reported that Nintendo is no longer selling the 3DS at a loss versus its manufacturing cost. The story has been updated to fix this error.





So the 3DS is *still* being sold at a loss?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Would a 3ds be worth it for:
Cave Story
Kid Icarus Uprising
KH3D
MK7
Mario 3D Land


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 26, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Would a 3ds be worth it for:
> Cave Story
> Kid Icarus Uprising
> KH3D
> ...



As someone who has played four of these games (and will be playing Dream Drop Distance very soon), I can give you some advice.

Cave Story 3D (assuming that this is the version of Cave Story you're interested in) is not a good idea to buy since an updated and much cheaper version is coming to the eShop. Us Cave Story 3D buyers got trolled. But should you buy the upcoming Cave Story version for the eShop? Hell yes.

Kid Icarus: Uprising is the 3DS's current must have game. It is fun as hell and has almost endless replay value. The controls are not bad like many people claim it to be, and there is always the stand if you need to use it. If you can only buy one game for the 3DS, then buy this one.

I have only played the demo of Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance (will have the full game on July 31 hopefully) but this is probably going to be one of the better KH games due to the fact that it's essentially KHIII (or KHIV). Personally, I think this should be the next 3DS game to buy after Uprising.

Mario Kart 7 is good if you don't mind being trolled by blue shells. It's way better than Mario Kart Wii because there are no damn lightning bolts. This definitely should be the third game you should buy.

Super Mario 3D Land...is a hit or miss. It's nothing special contrary to what a lot of people say, and it feels odd. Mixing 2D and 3D Mario together just doesn't feel right. To me, it doesn't have that ''wow'' factor that the better Mario games (like Super Mario 64 and the Galaxy games) have. You can buy it if you want to, but not for $40.
'
So in a nutshell; it's worth buying a 3DS for Uprising, Dream Drop Distance, and MK7. CS is also worth it, but not the retail version. Buy either the upcoming eShop or DSiWare version. SM3DL is decent, but not good enough to buy the 3DS *just* for that game alone.

There are also a lot of other awesome games for the 3DS, so yes you should buy the handheld. If you buy one, start out with Uprising and Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> As someone who has played four of these games (and will be playing Dream Drop Distance very soon), I can give you some advice.
> 
> Cave Story 3D (assuming that this is the version of Cave Story you're interested in) is not a good idea to buy since an updated and much cheaper version is coming to the eShop. Us Cave Story 3D buyers got trolled. But should you buy the upcoming Cave Story version for the eShop? Hell yes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for hElping. It's also like you read my mind because kh3d and uprising are the highest on my radar.  The heads up on cave story was great. I know racing games are usually hard so I just play them for fun that's why I'm interested in mk7. Kinda disappointed in 3d land but it doesn't really make a difference, you were right it's a hit or miss for me too. Seems like we have the same interests. Anyways about the 3ds vs 3ds xl which would you suggest? I'm leaning more towards the xl I mean I think unless you're a kid or a teen, size and portability aren't such a big factor because you won't really be playing when you're out and about. You'll be more focused on whatever you're doing be it an errand or whatnot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Would a 3ds be worth it for:
> Cave Story
> Kid Icarus Uprising
> KH3D
> ...



Well there is far more than that.
Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland 3D 

Anyway yea it has shovelware, but it has good games to.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well there is far more than that.
> Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland 3D
> 
> Anyway yea it has shovelware, but it has good games to.



Shut up, it hasn't been confirmed for localization yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Shut up, it hasn't been confirmed for localization yet.



It might as well be no way they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 27, 2012)

This is SE we're talking about.

Though Nintendo will probably localize it anyway just like they did with all the other DQ games on the DS.


----------



## James (Jul 27, 2012)

The 3DSXL is fucking sexy and I want one.

I need money.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2012)

I want one too.....


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v229VnXymy0&list=UUmeds0MLhjfkjD_5acPnFlQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2012)

Poor fools..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2012)

*Monster Hunter 4 Confirmed For North America?*



> A NeoGAF  is certain that Monster Hunter for Nintendo 3DS will soon be released in North America. The user, who claims he or she never lies, says that Monster Hunter Tri G may come to North America and a Western release of Monster Hunter 4 is to be expected. Capcom USA promises to share news regarding Monster Hunter very soon, so perhaps we’ll hear an official confirmation then.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 28, 2012)

When did statements made on Neogaf become news worthy?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 29, 2012)

To be fair, they are certain and would never lie.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 29, 2012)

It wouldn't be surprising if it were true.

Also holy fuck the wait for KH3D is killing me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

It's killing you? 

....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2012)

It's worth the flesh and blood. :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Japan Famitsu: 3DS LL 192k, NMB2 431k in 2 days*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, good launch for Japan and and for NSMB2. :amazed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2012)

Terrible numbers not selling like COD 
Terrible even if they make huge profits.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Jul 31, 2012)

This just in, Nintendo revealed a piece of shit. It is literally a piece of shit covered in plastic being sold for $100. Pachter says it will fail, nobody wants to buy a non-compelling piece of shit wrapped in plastic. 

In it's first day it sold out, orders are piling and Nintendo can't keep up with demand, they are now introducing a bottle of piss as it's successor! Pacheco thinks this time it will fail. He's sure of it!

MORE NEWS ON NINTENDO SELLING STUFF LIKE HOTCAKES.


That said, I'm still holding out on a green 3DS bundle. Nintendo better fucking deliver when Luigi's Mansion comes out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2012)

DedValve said:


> This just in, Nintendo revealed a piece of shit. It is literally a piece of shit covered in plastic being sold for $100. Pachter says it will fail, nobody wants to buy a non-compelling piece of shit wrapped in plastic.
> 
> In it's first day it sold out, orders are piling and Nintendo can't keep up with demand, they are now introducing a bottle of piss as it's successor! Pacheco thinks this time it will fail. He's sure of it!
> 
> ...


Green luigi 3DS that glows in the dark, instant buy.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 31, 2012)

Glow in the Dark 3DS with spooky boo logo rather than DS logo etched on the cover that lights up when you flip it open 

I'd buy 2, one for play and the other for a collectible on the greatest DS Nintendo has ever made. Ahh a guy can dream.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jul 31, 2012)

DedValve said:


> This just in, Nintendo revealed a piece of shit. It is literally a piece of shit covered in plastic being sold for $100. Pachter says it will fail, nobody wants to buy a non-compelling piece of shit wrapped in plastic.
> 
> In it's first day it sold out, orders are piling and Nintendo can't keep up with demand, they are now introducing a bottle of piss as it's successor! Pacheco thinks this time it will fail. He's sure of it!
> 
> MORE NEWS ON NINTENDO SELLING STUFF LIKE HOTCAKES.



To be honest.

If that piece of shit can play Kid Icarus Uprising, Resident Evil Revelations, Kingdom Hearts DDD, Final Fantasy Theatrhythm, Pushmo, and had an upcoming Luigi's Mansion, Animal Crossing and motherf*cking Paper Mario... I would so buy it!


----------



## DedValve (Aug 1, 2012)

My post was more on how Nintendo could in fact literally sell a piece of shit and still make money off it. Nintendo makes banks, every time all the time, except for when they don't, which according to Pachter or whatever, should have happened years ago. Don't worry, one day he'll be right....one day....possibly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

But didn't the GC & N64 not print as much money as their competitor (PS1/PS2) did?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 1, 2012)

Didn't matter, Nintendo still made money in the bank regardless of sales. Only extremely few times in their entire history have they ever had any real losses (such as the release of the 3DS which their now expected to bounce back). 

Plus the consoles still sold well, just not as well as the first to PS games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

^Ah true.  Speaking of sales.....



> *Media Create Sales: Week 30, 2012 (Jul 23 - Jul 29)*
> 
> 01./00. [3DS] New Super Mario Bros. 2 <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.07.28} (?4.800) - 407.503 / NEW
> 02./00. [PS3] Persona 4: Arena <FTG> (Atlus) {2012.07.26} (?7.329) - 128.485 / NEW
> ...



DAYUM!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

26:1  3DS Vs Vita ^^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

It'll only increase even more once the holidays kick in. 

Too bad in the U.S.'s case....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 1, 2012)

*Monster Hunter 4 status update, producer talks franchise goals*



> The following information comes from Monster Hunter series producer Ryozo Tsujimoto...
> 
> - currently 60% complete
> - is consider other types of media for the MH series
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Aug 2, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> To be honest.
> 
> If that piece of shit can play Kid Icarus Uprising, Resident Evil Revelations, Kingdom Hearts DDD, Final Fantasy Theatrhythm, Pushmo, and had an upcoming Luigi's Mansion, Animal Crossing and motherf*cking Paper Mario... I would so buy it!



Yeah, yeah, 'Rillo. Like you'd need more of an incentive than Paper Mario.


----------



## Derezzed (Aug 2, 2012)

Holy shit at those 3DS sales  datMario does wonders


----------



## Frieza (Aug 3, 2012)

Is NA getting dqm terrys wonderland and monster hunter 3 or 4?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2012)

omiK said:


> Is NA getting dqm terrys wonderland and monster hunter 3 or 4?



Questions I've been asking for months, to no avail.


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 4, 2012)

lol pokemon is demolishing in japan and dat mario does not stay behind


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2012)

Tell us something we don't know, mother fucker.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 4, 2012)

3DS will be take over by smartphones next year!


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## NinjaM (Aug 5, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> pokemon is demolishing in japan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2012)

so.. buying the XL this month.. though torn on which game to buy.. thinking either overclocked or new super mario bros 2..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2012)

No KH3D?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> No KH3D?



This just in! KH3D sold shit....TONS OF UNITS. 

In other news, water continues to be wet, Sony loses money and pachter is still a retard. More on this on Fox News.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2012)

LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *eats comfort food while watching soap opera*


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2012)

DedValve said:


> This just in! KH3D sold shit....TONS OF UNITS.
> 
> In other news, water continues to be wet, Sony loses money and pachter is still a retard. More on this on Fox News.



That was so lame, yet I laughed _*so*_ hard.
I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally decided to take the plunge and pre-ordered a 3DSXL system as well as a copy of Super Mario Bros 2. Hopefully, it will be a decent upgrade from my DS lite.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Finally decided to take the plunge and pre-ordered a 3DSXL system as well as a copy of Super Mario Bros 2. Hopefully, it will be a decent upgrade from my DS lite.



Super Mario Bros. 2 probably wasn't the best purchase, not when Super Mario 3D Land is likely to be significantly better... But, yes, this is a huge upgrade from the DS Lite.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Super Mario Bros. 2 probably wasn't the best purchase, not when Super Mario 3D Land is likely to be significantly better... But, yes, this is a huge upgrade from the DS Lite.



The thing is I was never a big fan of the 3D Mario games. The reason why I enjoyed Super Mario Bros Wii is that they went for more of an old school type feel to it.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 7, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The thing is I was never a big fan of the 3D Mario games. The reason why I enjoyed Super Mario Bros Wii is that they went for more of an old school type feel to it.



Oh, then you'll quite like that game. Are you going to pick up anything else with it? Kid Icarus is pretty popular and Resident Evil Revelations should look amazing on the larger screen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh, then you'll quite like that game. Are you going to pick up anything else with it? Kid Icarus is pretty popular and Resident Evil Revelations should look amazing on the larger screen.



Most likely Mario Kart 7 and I already purchased Sonic Generations.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm also stuck, I pretty much have my list of 3DS games to get (and it's a constantly growing list) but I want to stick with 1 mario game, should I go for 3D land or NSMB2?

Also is the 3DS easily moddable? I purchase my games but when I had a huge collection of DS games I just used one of them R4 cards or whatever and put them all into one cartridge. I hate carrying around multiple cards with me when I'm on the go even though I'll still buy them to show my support.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Animal Crossing 3DS - Jump details*

The following details come from the latest issue of Jump...

- Now play as the mayor
- Roofs, doors, posts, fences appear to be customizable
- New furniture? including mermaid items
- New thrift shop from Lisa the alpaca
- Shoe store has been added

Able Sisters (open 10:00 ? 21:00)

- Familiar clothes shop

Museum (open 24 hours)

- Similar to previous entries
- Increase in the types of fish and fossils
- Exhibition Room included
- Museum Shop included

Gardening store (open 9:00 to 20:00)

- Seems to be run by a sloth
- First time a gardening store is in Animal Crossing
- Purchase flower seeds and tree seedlings

Raccoon housing (open 10:00 to 20:00)

- Tom Nook seems to be managing this aspect
- Take an early tent and gradually customize it into a large house
- Handle parts which decide the appearance of the house

Miscellaneous goods store (open 8:00 ? 20:00)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

I guess I'll be keeping my Nintendo DS Lite instead of trading it in. The trade-in value is laughable, plus, I still like being able to play my Advanced games.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 13, 2012)

So, NoA  that Paper Mario: Sticker star will come out on November 11!!!

FINALLY A SOLID RELEASE DATE!!!  :WOW 

Must... resist... urge... to do... naughty stuff to my body... 

[/creepy]

Oh also  for the 3DS Professor Layton game... that's neat I suppose...




PAPAH MAGEEEOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 13, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> So, NoA  that Paper Mario: Sticker star will come out on November 11!!!
> 
> FINALLY A SOLID RELEASE DATE!!!  :WOW
> 
> ...



November 11th, huh? I remember when we thought it was going to be a launch title. THE TIME IS ALMOST UPON US, 'RILLO.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> So, NoA  that Paper Mario: Sticker star will come out on November 11!!!
> 
> FINALLY A SOLID RELEASE DATE!!!  :WOW
> 
> ...


 I know someone who is going to be happy about this news...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I already preordered my blue 3ds xl and i already have KH3D and i just bought Kid Icarus Uprising and for only $19 thanks to credit I had. Those will be my starter games. Not really getting NSMB2 doesn't look interesting enough.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> November 11th, huh? I remember when we thought it was going to be a launch title. THE TIME IS ALMOST UPON US, 'RILLO.



I never for a second expected Sticker Star to be a launch title, it was obvious that the screens they shown us on the 3DS announcement were early and Paper Mario is a game with a TON of text that usually has worldwide release, not to mention it will be released in several languages.

I fully expected it to be a second year release, the one game I expected near launch was Kid Icarus and it ended releasing almost a year after the original 3DS release! (the wait was worth it but I really expected it to be released BEFORE the OOT remake.)

But anyway, Sticker Star is THE reason I bought a 3DS in the first place! Nintendo knows what my buttons are! the announcement day I was like "Oh that 3DS thing is kinda neat and Kid Icarus looks cool" then Nintendo was like "and it has a new Paper Mario coming out for it!!" and i was like "SOLD! ".

The wait has been long but I'm more ready than ever for some Paper Mario awesomeness!





On related sad news, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon was delayed to 2013...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Well I already preordered my blue 3ds xl and i already have KH3D and i just bought Kid Icarus Uprising and for only $19 thanks to credit I had. Those will be my starter games. Not really getting NSMB2 doesn't look interesting enough.



I received my Mario Kart 7 and Sonic Generations 3DS games via UPS today. Since I don't have a 3DS system, I'll need to wait until Sunday to pick my 3DSXL (Blue as well) system along with NSMB2.

Sad to day this will technically be my first Mario game (not Kart racing related) for a handheld EVER...

Never had one....not even when I had a gameboy, gameboy color,  gameboy advanced, and/or Nintendo DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWSu3Al2uhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2012)

^Well, that was an interesting commercial 

Not quite sure if it will net any extra customers though, xD

I still enjoyed this commercial more:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZLh5dxKuYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 14, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I received my Mario Kart 7 and Sonic Generations 3DS games via UPS today. Since I don't have a 3DS system, I'll need to wait until Sunday to pick my 3DSXL (Blue as well) system along with NSMB2.
> 
> Sad to day this will technically be my first Mario game (not Kart racing related) for a handheld EVER...
> 
> Never had one....not even when I had a gameboy, gameboy color,  gameboy advanced, and/or Nintendo DS.



I already have sonic generations for ps3 it was fun.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 15, 2012)

So the 3DS has crossed the 7 million mark in Japan already.



			
				NeoGAF said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="2"]|System |  This Week  |  Last Week  |        YTD  |         LTD  |
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> |  3DS  |    102,646  |    124,415  |  2,737,424  |   7,019,569  |
> ...



Pretty much outselling every other console combined by a factor of 2, and this is the week before Obon in japan so next week is bound to be even crazier... damn!

Also it seems that by the end of the year it will outsell the life time sales of the PS3 already.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks man, thank you.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well my 3ds xl is getting packaged, wonder how long before it ships.


UPDATE: Just got my tracking information, it's shipping today. Too bad I won't know the delivery date until tonight but it's okay. I got three day shipping so it won't take too long.


EDIT: SHIPPED!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got back from picking up my 3DSXL along with a few games


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

MK7.

Good choice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> MK7.
> 
> Good choice.



Do you have any 3DS game suggestions? I'm thinking of getting at least 2 more games within the next few weeks.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys who are getting or can afford to buy a 3DS your so lucky! 
I've played one before,i've played a game with Ryu in it,it was a demo,the graphics are pretty nice,but the 3D could blind you if you play to much or have the 3D on all the time. I really want one, all of my favorite games are getting a sequel and i can't fucking play them,Luigi's mansion 2 is coming out that looks really cool,and paper mario sticker star,is going to be released next year or sooner,i have all the paper mario's but this one i won't be able to own or play for a long time  unless somehow i magically get a job,but the economy is really bad and all places already hired people in my country.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Do you have any 3DS game suggestions? I'm thinking of getting at least 2 more games within the next few weeks.



I'd go for Resident Evil Revelations and Devil Survivor Overclocked (which still isn't out over here yet ). I hear a lot of good things about Kid Icarus, too, and there's certainly nothing wrong with picking up a $20 eShop card and buying Pushmo and some other games.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine's getting here Tuesday. I already received my KH3D and Kid Icarus and I'm itching to play. Kira nice choice on MK7, plan on getting that sometime in the future. Not really interested in NSMB2 I'd honestly rather get 3d land, and as I've said before got SG on ps3 and it was great. Heard it wasn't that fun on 3ds though.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Do you have any 3DS game suggestions? I'm thinking of getting at least 2 more games within the next few weeks.




Kid Icarus got very good attention earlier, so I'd say it's a safe bet. 

Kingdom Hearts is sure to be a good playthrough, so I'd say 50/50 for that..

As far as replay-ability goes, KH may not be the best choice, so... :/

KI has online, so you can expect to mess around with it for a while. 

Resident Evil (as I have noticed) has, and still IS, receiving a lot of attention from fans.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

Get the fuck outta here, son. 

Not even.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 19, 2012)

From the eShop I recommend getting Pushmo (Pullblox in europe), its a great puzzle game with tons of charm and the ability to create and share levels with others, a must have in my opinion, one heck of a time waster

Also from the virtual console get The Legend of Zelda: Links Awakening DX! one of the best Zelda games there is, if you like Zelda you cant go wrong with it.

As a good pick up and play I recommend to get Donkey Kong '94 from the GB virtual console, I cant stress enough how good that game is, and specially great to play in short burst, but most likely you will play non stop till you finish all 100 stages! Mole Mania is pretty good too while we are at it.

And finally the odd recommendation: GET MARIO'S PICROSS NOW!! its currently discounted in the eShop, only $2.99!! since we don't have Picross-e yet () this is the next best thing, 300 great puzzles and guaranteed hours of addicting as heck puzzle solving, WHY ARE YOU HERE!? GO BUY IT!! NAO!!!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2012)

Who let 'Rillo out of her cage!? I thought I was clear - she's much too _enthusiastic_ since finding out Paper Mario's release date!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Get the fuck outta here, son.
> 
> Not even.



Go Circle jerk somewhere else, mon.

*Not yet.* :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

*New TWEWY coming? [Teaser Site Live - Has Countdown]*



It's the ticking numbers from the Reapers game!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *New TWEWY coming? [Teaser Site Live - Has Countdown]*
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ticking numbers from the Reapers game!



Please let this be true.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

*crosses fingers extra tightly* 

Oh god pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2012)

Still haven't beaten the first one... lol


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2012)

Please please please please please please please be true.

No hd remake I want a sequel :33.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2012)

hnnnnnnngggghhhhhh I really hope it's a TWEWY sequel on 3DS. Better graphics, fully voiced (using the same voice actors from KH3D), etc.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *New TWEWY coming? [Teaser Site Live - Has Countdown]*
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ticking numbers from the Reapers game!



Now that sure is a pleasing surprise out of nowhere.

Just PLEASE let it be a sequel on any dedicated console (on 3DS would be lovely for the dual screen gameplay, WiiU would work too I guess) and not some crappy spin off in smartphones. 

We will know in a week regardless.

Also if the pattern continues we should get a new Nintendo Direct sometime this week, so this week could be HYPE! (not PAPER MARIO kind of hype, but hype regardless!)


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone here know the release date for Bravely Default?


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 20, 2012)

^ October 11 2012 in Japan.

Still not confirmed for international release sadly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *New TWEWY coming? [Teaser Site Live - Has Countdown]*
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ticking numbers from the Reapers game!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Please please please please please please please be true.
> 
> No hd remake I want a sequel :33.



So many things they could go deeper into with the story and gameplay.
"Another world, exactly the same and entirely different. To think of just one possible answer, one could say it's almost like..." 

Not to mention Sho is still alive, so besides alternate planes of existences he still lives in the main one.












Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Now that sure is a pleasing surprise out of nowhere.
> 
> Just PLEASE let it be a sequel on any dedicated console (on 3DS would be lovely for the dual screen gameplay, WiiU would work too I guess) and not some crappy spin off in smartphones.
> 
> ...



The last game was essentially a GBA with touch controls.
This one would be an actual 3ds game the artstyle with 3D would be sick.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 27, 2012)

So

should I get the 3DS or XL?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2012)

If you want to carry a brick around, yes. 

On a side note, I got me BlazBlue Continuum Shift 2 for this shizz. 

My friend and I have been whooping each others' asses. Love the music and art of this game. Fuckin beast. 

The finishes are also bad-fucking-ass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Shion, did you get my Swapnotes i sent to ya? 

Wait, you got Blazeblue but no Kid Icarus Uprising?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2012)

Does 3DS have any nice exclusives yet?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

-Resident Evil Revelations
-Super Mario 3D Land 
-MK7 
-Kid Icarus Uprising 
-Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
-Dead or Alive: Dimensions
-Final Fantasy Theatrhythm.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 28, 2012)

New Nintendo Direct anounced for August 29 at 8:00 PM Japan Time!!







I just LOVE how these things come out of nowhere!

Anyone excited????



(lol I stole this from NeoGAF)


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope they show something cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

guys i am officially a 3DS owner  


bought New Super Mario Bros. 2 with it.. can't wait for Castlevania and Project x Zone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

Goddammit i just bought my 3DS XL


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> Goddammit i just bought my 3DS XL



Is it even coming over here? If it does, I'll shell out the $200 for it. 

If I buy a 3DS XL I'll end up having three 3DS systems.  The one I use, the limited edition Zelda 25th Anniversary 3DS Bundle I got last Black Friday for $120 after trading in my sister's DS Lite (I gave her my DSi XL in exchange, since I could still use the DSi XL when she's not using it, and the bigger screen is a lot better for her eyes anyway). I'm keeping the 25th anniversary 3DS bundle sealed so I can sell it for a larger amount in the future, or perhaps keep it as a collectible.

I might just trade my current 3DS in towards the 3DS XL, but I'm not going to buy one for quite a while unless that Pikachu one comes out over here any time soon. I've heard Gamestop gives you time to system transfer your stuff over to the new system before you give the old system to them, which is pretty nice I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

i am not sure.. probably not though... so, first few hours with my 3DS were great.. used the 3D function a bit, and it fucked up my eye just like the movies do(lol).. but i do think the system has shit volume..


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> i am not sure.. probably not though... so, first few hours with my 3DS were great.. used the 3D function a bit, and it fucked up my eye just like the movies do(lol).. but i do think the system has shit volume..



Meh, apparently it's gonna end up being a very rare Japanese exclusive. Oh well. I hope we get a Pokemon themed 3DS XL, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Also, play with earphones/headphones, it'll sound much better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah.. i'll give it a shot.. 

you know i was tempted to buy Kid Icarus but i read a lot of whining about the controls.. well they do sound like a turn off.. i hate using the stylus


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Kid Icarus is a very good game, though the controls do take some getting used to.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Controls were so easy for me, it's still an great game regardless with it's chalk full of content.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

tried it with the headphones, the sound was perfect.. not too high and not too low..

DS games look much better in the DS than the 3DS, i wonder why.. 

Kid Icarus looked like the most fun game i could pick up when i was searching for games.. if there will ever be a way to fix the controls i will immediately buy it.. but for now, i just can't wait till Castlevania MoF..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

There's a couple of control options in Kid Icarus Uprising that you can fiddle with in the game though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

but i will still to have to use the stylus so..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

There's this one option where you don't have to use the stylus:

Hold R and use the Circle pad to control pit while aiming the reticle at the same time, i know it sounds tricky but it's really easy on hands. Though it lowers precise accuracy compared to the stylus, it's negligible for me as long as your playing in low/close-mid difficulty on levels.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> i am not sure.. probably not though... so, first few hours with my 3DS were great.. used the 3D function a bit, and it fucked up my eye just like the movies do(lol).. but i do think the system has shit volume..



To improve the sound a bit go into:

System Settings > Other Settings > Sound (its on the second page).

In there change it from surround to stereo, it should increase the loudness a little bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> There's this one option where you don't have to use the stylus:
> 
> Hold R and use the Circle pad to control pit while aiming the reticle at the same time, i know it sounds tricky but it's really easy on hands. Though it lowers precise accuracy compared to the stylus, it's negligible for me as long as your playing in low/close-mid difficulty on levels.



nah.. i wont risk it  

there's still some good games coming out.. and with Pokemon BW2 i am set for this system 



Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> To improve the sound a bit go into:
> 
> System Settings > Other Settings > Sound (its on the second page).
> 
> In there change it from surround to stereo, it should increase the loudness a little bit.



thats what i did.. but the playing with the headphones is just better


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon due out first quarter of 2013*

Coming from Nintendo of America's Twitter...

*Luigi?s Mansion: Dark Moon is coming to Nintendo #3DS the first quarter of 2013.*

How about a January 1st release. Wouldn't that be nice?! I'm guessing we'll see this title hit near the very end of that first quarter.

*Animal Crossing hitting 3DS in NA first half of 2013*


Coming from Nintendo of America's Twitter...

*Animal Crossing is launching for Nintendo #3DS during the first half of 2013!*

Now we just need to hear an official name for this one! I wonder how close it'll be to the Japanese title.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2012)

Luigi's Mansion is getting Kid Icarus treatment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2012)

i hope not.. its one of the reasons i bought the 3DS


----------



## DedValve (Aug 29, 2012)

So long as their taking their time jam packing every fucking thing they can into that game. Multiple mansions sounds juicy. 

I refuse to buy a 3DS until a Mansion bundle comes with a glorious Weegee green 3DS. So first quarter of 2013 is perfect for me to start saving up bit by bit by bit.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 29, 2012)

Fuck animal crossing... Luigi's Mansion is also a potential "fuck this game" game... 

@Senju: Yeah, I got Blazblue cuz I play it with a friend of mine. I also love the music on that shit, so it caught my attention much, much more. 

Kid Icarus just isn't my thing, brudda.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 29, 2012)

How is Luigi's Mansion a "fuck this game"? 

I see, nice. 

Awww you gave up on wanting it?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

Can't wait for Animal Crossing and Luigi's Mansion. pek


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How is Luigi's Mansion a "fuck this game"?
> 
> I see, nice.
> 
> Awww you gave up on wanting it?




If it offers nothing more to me than sucking up ghosts, i'm out.

I'd rather play the original LM, which is much more nostalgic to me; but after a playthrough or two, I don't feel like playing it either. 

Icarus got my attention a bit because of the Wifi, but if it had none, I'd only beat it once and forget about it; therefore, it's still an option. 

Animal Crossing is just a huge waste of fucking time, IMO. If I wanna farm or clean up after shit, I'll just play Minecraft or some other mundane ass game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 30, 2012)

Well isn't it too early to judge LM dark moon? It's still coming out next year and it still has potential to be a great game imo.

Oh, K.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 4, 2012)

Ace Attorney 5 confirmed for 3DS!!



And apparently the main character is Phoenix again!!

:WOW  :WOW


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2012)

Holy fucking wow, what a shocker.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Ace Attorney 5 confirmed for 3DS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Scans from Famitsu_ 












I've underlined and bolded some points of interest:



			
				Andriasang said:
			
		

> Tokyo Game Show attendees will get an early chance at playing Ace Attorney 5, as Famitsu reveals this week that the game will be playable at the event later this month. Capcom has prepared a fifteen minute demo, and will even reward those who line up with a special strap as a gift.
> 
> As we reported earlier, Famitsu confirms Ace Attorney 5 as a 3DS title featuring *Phoenix Wright as the main character*. The magazine also introduces a mysterious girl who wears yellow. She's a key person in the game, and will be properly introduced at Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Animal Crossing is just a huge waste of fucking time, IMO. If I wanna farm or clean up after shit, I'll just play Minecraft or some other mundane ass game.



Minecraft wishes it was Animal Crossing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2012)

They both are mundane as all FUCK.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't have a boat, I have a jet pack.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 6, 2012)

*August NPD software sales*



> U.S. market research firm NPD released its latest video game retail sales figures for the month of August. THQ's Darksiders II led software sales with 247,000 units sold. Transformers: Fall of Cybertron from Activision placed 7th and sold 105,000 units. Overall game sales declined 20 percent from $647.2MM to $515.6MM, according to NPD.
> 
> Below is the top 10 list of best-selling video games in the U.S. for August 2012:
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

The second one scares me.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 6, 2012)

What manga is your sig from, broku? ^


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The second one scares me.



he is jelly of mario swag ck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What manga is your sig from, broku? ^


click it and find out.
It should be in your interests.


vanhellsing said:


> he is jelly of mario swag ck


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2012)

I like it already. 

Good one, son.


----------



## Gino (Sep 7, 2012)

Ace Attorney 5? doesn't feel real


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 9, 2012)

I like how Dream Drop Distance and New Super Mario Bros. 2 are selling so well, since they're the best 3DS games along with Kid Icarus: Uprising in my opinion.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2012)

Shut up.

You have no opinion.

In fact, get out. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL I need to step my 3ds game up


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Shut up.
> 
> You have no opinion.
> 
> In fact, get out. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone here have Theathythm: Final Fantasy? I'm gonna pick it up right away when I'm back in the states, along with Pokemon White 2.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 12, 2012)

So, our little friend the 3DS reached yet another milestone by surpasing 3 million sales in this year alone in Japan.



			
				NeOGAF said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="2"]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> |System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



And speaking of Japanese landmarks this year!

The 3DS XL ALONE has surpassed the Vita sales in Japan from the entire year already, and considering the XL was released just a bit more than a month ago is saying something.


And you may say _"Gee, Amarillo... why you even have to bring the Vita up in this thread? do you have an agenda against Sony or something?"_

Well, that will forever be a mystery!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Weekly and obligatory "lol Vita" post.

Nice to see the 3DS still doing great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2012)

fuck yeah 3DS 

wanted to say that for a while


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

I like how the fool left...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

What fool?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you Nintendo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thank you Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Now monster hunter won't look shitty?
I know it can look good.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nintendo.
Making money printing consoles since 1983.
...Or 86 in America.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Miyamoto, Iwata, RUN! :WOW


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2012)

Why does the 3ds version of MH3 Ultimate have no online?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Corran said:


> Why does the 3ds version of MH3 Ultimate have no online?



Because no handheld Monster Hunter has ever had online ever.

MH3 Ultimate on the WiiU with online support and crossplatform play was, obviously, Capcom's solution to "westerners needing online support in MH for it to become popular". Because you can take the 3DS version of the game on the go and play with your friends using local wireless, and then transfer your save data to the WiiU version to go hunting with your friends online.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2012)

I also don't wanna pay for online on two did platforms for, essentially, the same game.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

If you want to play with other people around the world, MH3U on the WiiU is the better version to get.

Wait, I hope the online isn't restricted like it was in 3. In 3's online, there were different servers. American servers (ALL of the Americas), European servers, and Asian servers. I hope it's not divided like that again. I want to play with all of you guys.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 15, 2012)

Capcom Unity said it's still a chance for the 3DS version to get online aswell. We will have to see on that. 

One quick question does Donkey Show still have his 3DS. That dude is never using it, and his on my friend list.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

Holy shit, it's Won!

I haven't seen you in AGES, brudda!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

> Amazon, the world?s largest online retailer, is now selling Nintendo 3DS XL consoles. The Nintendo 3DS XL launched in North America on August 19th but today, a month later, is the first day the online retailer is selling the handheld. Amazon is still not selling, however, the original Nintendo 3DS, and you can?t pre-order a Wii U from it just yet.
> 
> Purchase Nintendo 3DS XL from Amazon .



Better late than never...right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Better late than never...right?


 maybe Wii U next?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2012)

In due time.

It will generate more site visits, so it's obvious, no?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn, that's a lot from just DLC.  Funny thing is that all the DLC was reasonably priced, iirc. Not a lot was priced over $5. Most of it was $1 or $2 I think, and it usually included another character, a new map and sometimes a new class. Even some new missions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2012)

Nicely priced DLC is good.
They just need to make their virtual games cheaper now.
5$ for a GB game is a bit much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

​



> Nintendo released the first image of the Nintendo 3DS XL?s Circle Pad Pro, which adds a second circle pad and two buttons to the handheld. In the picture above, the handheld on the left is the Nintendo 3DS XL, and the one on the right is the original Nintendo 3DS. Both Circle Pad Pros are similar in design, and they look nothing like Nyko?s sleek Power Grip Pro.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, at the least the Circle Pad Pro XL is sleeker and slimmer than the original CPP. But this is great news, since I'm sure Nyko will also make their own CPP XL. Since the 3DS XL can last for 6 hours on max brightness and max 3D, with the Nyko CPP XL it should be able to last for 18 hours on max everything. Assuming that Nyko's CPP XL also triples the 3DS XL's battery life like the original Nyko CPP did for the regular 3DS.

Still not sure if I'm getting an XL yet, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

New information about Animal Crossing 3DS from the latest issue of Famitsu!



> A new issue of Famitsu was released a couple weeks ago, and translations are beginning to surface. One user at NeoGAF translated the following details. It appears AC:3DS will be a major step for the franchise.
> 
> - Can place a Reset Management Center. Mr. Resetti will appear after you have placed this on the map.
> - Return of Don Resetti.
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

LOL you now add-on a sleeker brick to carry around with your brick!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2012)

anyone know if kid icarus supports the circle pad pro?

if so.. might get it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

It does, but not in the way you'd imagine. The CPP doesn't let you control the the camera with the second circle pad, you can just use it to aim. It's mainly for those who are left-handed and would rather use the stylus in their left hand instead of their right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2012)

well that sucks.. kid icarus looks like a buttload of fun


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

You should still give it a try. The stylus controls aren't that hard.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

Just got off the 3DS Gfaqs board regarding abput two threads discussing about KI's controls, yes i have the ability to ignore idiots but i just had to make two moderately long paragraphs against two users who had their head up their asses up the controls objectively sucking while not trying to make mine's sound non-biased. It's one thing to dislike something and it's very well fine with me if you don't, but to constantly focus on the negative vocals while turning a blind eye on normal fans who like the controls and think the extreme bashing complaints are exaggerated (even the voted polls with over 100 users choosing that option agree) just gives me a migraine to even bother reading further.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

It's best to pick and choose when you're posting on GameFAQs. Ignore the posts you don't like, respond to the ones you do like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You should still give it a try. The stylus controls aren't that hard.



i just don't like using the stylus period.. hated it in the ds as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm with you.^

Makes playing games oh-so-annoying..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

Can't win them all then.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope.

Can't win em all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

U gotta catch em' all.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Yu Gi Oh.. right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

*Namco Bandai Games Producer Proposes Localization Of Project X Zone For Nintendo 3DS*



> Namco Bandai Games’ Katsuhiro Harada, who is also the producer of Tekken Tag Tournament 2, is pushing for the localization of Project X Zone, which is the first crossover game among Namco Bandai Games, Capcom and Sega. *On his Twitter account, Harada says he “proposed localization of Project X Zone,” and if he continues pushing for it, his suggestion will be recognized and considered.*
> 
> Project X Zone will launch exclusively for Nintendo 3DS in Japan on October 11th.





Do it!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

That would be awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Namco Bandai Games Producer Proposes Localization Of Project X Zone For Nintendo 3DS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES do it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Malvin would love to see this news.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

RPG fans Unite i say.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Wasn't it.. GOING to happen eventually?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Most people thought it wouldn't.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

It's logical.. shit.

A game that meshes those universes of fighting games together, which are super popular in the U.S., would make a killing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

Accept your not factoring in the culture and whether or not it would fit with the Western's interests.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2012)

Better block that too then.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

They will never stop me.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Fuck.. 

I hope mine still works...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

What flashcart do you use, bro?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think I've even heard of that flash cart.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Some obscure ass shit... 

Works on my old DS, so eh.. Ima try it on the 3DS. If it doesn't work, I'm gonna bitch, and bitch, and bitch, and BITCH.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm prepared for the bitching in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Well *FUCK.*


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2012)

What an underwhelming response.... You sick or something, Shion?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2012)

He just likes to troll sometimes.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> What an underwhelming response.... You sick or something, Shion?



I just got off work and am in a heavy 'fuck it' mood.

So don't fuck with me right now..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 27, 2012)

U mad?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

He so mad.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I just got off work and am in a heavy 'fuck it' mood.
> 
> So don't fuck with me right now..



Yes... that's it... let the hatred flow through you... that's the Shion I know


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

> During a brief Nintendo Direct, Nintendo President Satoru Iwata revealed details and footage of New Super Mario Bros. 2′s first DLC level packs. The first set of DLC consists of three packs. The first pack, ?Go! Go! Gold Mario,? has three courses and will release in Japan on October 2nd for 200 yen. Worldwide top scores for the second pack, ?Challenge the Record,? will be displayed on the game?s home page. The third pack, ?Survival Panic,? is the most challenging of the three as it is advertised for experts only.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

Are they charging for the DLC?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2012)

200 yen, bro.

200 yen.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

Reading comprehension ftw.


----------



## Gino (Sep 28, 2012)

Nintendo and dlc weird.....


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2012)

I know. It doesn't seem real 

I just hope Ninty keep their promises from that one interview. DLC will be a dollop of icing on our gaming cake for a reasonable price, as it should be.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2012)

Well fuck me up the ass...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

So, I think I might be getting a 3DS XL... soon. Either on Black Friday (dem deals) or sometime after Christmas. I recently found out that the limited edition Zelda 3DS bundle I got last Black Friday for $120 (after trading in my sister's old DS Lite) is now worth $500 on places like ebay and Amazon. So I may sell it and use those profits towards a 3DS XL and towards my WiiU Deluxe pre-order.  But I would wait until Gamestop has a deal where you can trade in your old 3DS for $100 towards a new 3DS XL. Or I may just keep the limited edition bundle and let its value increase. The 3DS XL is only $100 if I trade in my old 3DS anyway.

I just hope that by the time I wanna buy one there's new colors. I really wish we had gotten the white one that Japan has. Japan has red, blue, silver, white and black. We just have red and blue.  At least give us white, that way it's red, white and blue. Like America or some shit like that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

So Im looking forward to 8 3DS games

SMT IV
Soul Hackers
Zero Escape Virtues Last Reward
Castlevania
AA5
AAVsPFLYTN
Bravely Default
Project X Zone

I swear to god if they dont release the Cobalt Blue Fire Emblem Bundle here in North America Im moving to Japan. More taxes but at least I dont have to pay a house bill and ridiculous water bills
Plus importing from NA is cheaper than buying things in Japan anyhow.

I think I might pick up code of princess


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

Kinda about time they give DLC for NSMB2, hopefully there would be a difficulty curve that will eat away the extra lives I've begrudgingly acquired getting throughout the game that I haven't used...


Now just for pete's sake give me my Kirby 3DS game... One like Return to Dreamland, only a little more difficult and longer.

I'm willing to wait for it too, I'll have Pokemon BW2, Rhythm Thief, Mario Kart 7, and Kid Icarus tide me over.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

Here we go...

Ohhh here comes the cock- sucking.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Da fuck you talking about?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll point it out when it happens, bra.

Just keep an eye out. :


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder how we even get along.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

Opposites attract, darling.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

So, who here is planning on getting Code of Princess on day one?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Kinda about time they give DLC for NSMB2, hopefully there would be a difficulty curve that will eat away the extra lives I've begrudgingly acquired getting throughout the game that I haven't used...
> 
> Now just for pete's sake give me my Kirby 3DS game... One like Return to Dreamland, only a little more difficult and longer.
> 
> I'm willing to wait for it too, I'll have Pokemon BW2, Rhythm Thief, Mario Kart 7, and Kid Icarus tide me over.



Since buying my 3DSXL a couple months ago, I haven't had time to check out any new titles or even new DLC. I still haven't finished unlocking all of the characters in Mario Kart 7 and I just finished playing through the main portion of NSMB2 (now starting on Star World). And this weekend I'm picking up my copies of Pokemon B&W2 (yes, I've always purchase both copies of each game dating back to the original Blue and Red). 

And with the WiiU launching in late November, I probably won't be thinking about any new 3DS titles until early next year


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright, what in the fuck is Code of Princess?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Here ya go bitch


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh fuck me, I'm in for that shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Beat-Em-Up with RPG elements, what's not to love. 

I kind of really want to pre-order it (even though I wouldn't get to play it until I'm home), but I dunno.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

It won't sell out bro.

Save yo cash. 

But I'll get this and we'll whoop ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm just hoping that by the time I wanna get it, they still have some of their first print. The first print is the one that comes with the original soundtrack and the art book.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Here ya go bitch



Add another one to the list... I'm going to be broke again by the year's end, am I not?

I still need to save money...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

​


> Nintendo announced that a Nintendo Direct Mini, which is a brief video on a Nintendo topic, *will air tomorrow at 7:30 a.m. PT.* Details regarding add-on content for New Super Mario Bros. 2 will be shared during the short video.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Here ya go bitch



Huh... Welp, looks like i know what my next 3DS purchase is gonna be, thanks. I've actually been struggling to decide.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Add another one to the list... I'm going to be broke again by the year's end, am I not?
> 
> I still need to save money...





Shirker said:


> Huh... Welp, looks like i know what my next 3DS purchase is gonna be, thanks. I've actually been struggling to decide.



Well damn, now you're all getting it.  That doesn't help keep my temptation at bay.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

Fuck it.

Get it, and it'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Already said fuck it, I ordered it from Amazon earlier this morning.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

Just as planned...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

I learned that there was a promo code that expired 10 days ago that could be used on Newegg to get $10 off on games $39.99 and up... that would've been great to use on Code of Princess. Fuck my life.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2012)

Wonder why Code of Princess is getting localized here and not all the other popular titles in Japan...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Just give it time, we will start getting stuff...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2012)

*Rumor: GBA games finally arrive in the eShop?*





GBA E-SHOP TITLES POSSIBLE!??!?!?! FUCKING FINALLY NINTENDO! pek


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Rumor: GBA games finally arrive in the eShop?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking better.
There are to many good games on their handhelds to not do it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2012)

They should've released this along with SNES games beforehand, think of the money thats been layed out of the table for them until now. 

Now if Sonic Advance, Kirby & the amazing mirror, and SMB3 make it into the catalog then i will .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, I would love to play Sonic Advanced again. Especially since I never got to play the 3rd one.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

Man.. fuck sonic.

That mofo can run his ass somewhere else IMO.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2012)

Shion.
Stahp.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't man.. the troll has almost fully taken over, and I may just go on a rant and curse everyone out..


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 2, 2012)

There better be Pokemon if they do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Man.. fuck sonic.
> 
> That mofo can run his ass somewhere else IMO.



Eat a dick.

A large fat mandingo dick.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

@Phx 12: If they do WHAT?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

​


> Nintendo also showcased the New Super Mario Bros. 2 themed Nintendo 3DS XL, which includes the full game on an SD card that?s packed with the system and releases November 15th in Japan for 22,800 yen.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2012)

Whoopdy fucking doo.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2012)

Nintendo's starting to piss me off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

... What for , the hell you mad at?


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't help but feel like a kid looking at their products I mean look at it?Looking all happy and shit I"M AN ADULT!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

So you aint even mad bro?

Props on the Switch avvie fits you well XD

Im really waiting for the Fire Emblem 3DS

How the hell is there  no SMT or Tales of threads in this place. Depraved this society is.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm so fucking mad.

I would love either one of those 3DS XLs. Especially the Animal Crossing one.

This is fucking bullshit.

At this rate, I'm just going to get a 3DS XL and spray paint my own design on the cover using a stencil or something. This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm so fucking mad.
> 
> I would love either one of those 3DS XLs. Especially the Animal Crossing one.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Imgs are so shitty now.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell Photoshop?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2012)

Gino said:


> What the hell Photoshop?


Nope.


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2012)

Those must be skins or something.

I've never played Okami

/Ashamed


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah fuck Nintendo's official stuff, I'll make my own design.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2012)

There are some pretty nice skins.
If you want a fancy DS just get one.
 can even get a Hajime no Ippo skin


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuck skins, I'm gonna go super personalized.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 3, 2012)

Re: the above conversation.

That's why I got the Zelda Limited Edition. Triforce, royal Hyrule insignia and everything.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope we get the GBA games sooner than we think. Pokemon Sapphire & FireRed and Bomberman were the only GBA games I played so i missed a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Re: the above conversation.
> 
> That's why I got the Zelda Limited Edition. Triforce, royal Hyrule insignia and everything.



I have the same one. Except I've kept it sealed in the box, hoping to get triple or quadruple what I paid for it ($120-$130).  The prices are starting to get pretty high on Amazon and ebay for brand new ones. The highest price one sold for on ebay was $375. The more time passes on, the more worth it it will be. 



Falcon said:


> Hope we get the GBA games sooner than we think. Pokemon Sapphire & FireRed and Bomberman were the only GBA games I played so i missed a lot.



Damn, you missed a whole lot.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Damn, you missed a whole lot.


I know! And I have a 8gig card ready


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

​


> Japanese gaming bible Famitsu has awarded Square Enix?s forthcoming Nintendo 3DS RPG Bravely Default: Flying Fairy near perfect marks in the latest issue. Two of the reviewers gave the game a perfect ten out of ten, while the other two reviewers gave the game nine out of ten. The overall score for Bravely Default: Flying Fairy was 38/40.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

I want that game so bad already.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

Let's hope we get it localized in the U.S.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Square Enix would be really dumb not to. Then again, they didn't localize Type-0 either. I wouldn't have minded it that much if the guy doing an English translation patch for the game hadn't stopped halfway through.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

I just hope they keep the black boxart for the American release


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



Dat Boxart if this is not released in the US for any reason I'm done with Square.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 3, 2012)

It's for 3DS? Then yeah, def needs to be published here.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't even know what the fuck that is.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

How about you do some research.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2012)

Ehh...

Maybe later.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 39, 2012 (Sep 24 - Sep 30)*



> Media Create Sales: Week 39, 2012 (Sep 24 - Sep 30)
> 
> 01./00. [PSP] SD Gundam G Generation: Overworld <SLG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.09.27} (6.280) - 209.815 / NEW
> 02./00. [PS3] Dead or Alive 5 # <FTG> (Koei Tecmo) {2012.09.27} (8.190) - 66.586 / NEW
> ...





I'm not trying to start anything here, but atm with the vita selling worse than the DC....i just don't know what to say.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2012)

What in da fun is Style Savvy..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2012)

I really don't know......but it's pretty suprising that it bumped up the 3DS sales lol.


----------



## The Max (Oct 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What in da fun is Style Savvy..



Some girl fashion game


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

*Etrian Odyssey IV Confirmed For Localization*


​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *Etrian Odyssey IV Confirmed For Localization*
> 
> 
> ​


3D models finally.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

Never played the previous games, but it's apparently a dungeon crawling RPG with lots of grinding and oldschool style gameplay. Sounds really interesting. I'll check out some (or all) of the previous games to see if I'll like EO4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Never played the previous games, but it's apparently a dungeon crawling RPG with lots of grinding and oldschool style gameplay. Sounds really interesting. I'll check out some (or all) of the previous games to see if I'll like EO4.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2012)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 4, 2012)

After watching that, I'm going to go out and slap as many children as I can find.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2012)

It'll never heal the wounds


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh-_1LYJXvQ&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLAiBHRVtdAplkJhNwyZRs_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't like the 3d view of the battles but other than that Paper Mario looks amazing. So. Much. Hype!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh Paper Mario, you look awesome.


----------



## Gino (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> This just reminded me to finished 1000 year old door and this looks fun as hell



TTYD is the best Paper Mario game so far, imo.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

> Earlier this year, Nintendo released a special limited edition Pikachu 3DS XL system in Japan. The system was made available exclusively at Pok?mon Centers in Tokyo, Yokohama, Nagoya, Osaka, Fukuoka, Tohoku or Sapporo, but you needed to reserve one beforehand.
> 
> If you live in Europe, you’ll be able to pick one of these up later this year as well. Nintendo of Europe have announced that they will be releasing the limited edition Pikachu 3DS XL sometime in 2012. No further details have been announced yet.





​





With each passing moment I hate NoA more and more. The last good thing Reggie did was announce that Fire Emblem: Awakenings was coming to North America, and that only happened because he wasn't paying attention when responding to an interviewer.

Fuck you NoA, right in the ass. I'd say fuck Europe too, but it's not their fault NoE has stepped up their game and started treating them nicely.

Well, rage aside, I hope we get the same announcement during NoA's next Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> With each passing moment I hate NoA more and more. The last good thing *Reggie did was accidentally announce that Fire Emblem: Awakenings was coming to North America.
> *
> Fuck you NoA, right in the ass. I'd say fuck Europe too, but it's not their fault NoE has stepped up their game and started treating them nicely.



Wait what? So we're not getting the new Fire Emblem?!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

No, we are getting it. But Reggie wasn't supposed to announce it yet. He wasn't paying attention when responding to the interviewer and accidentally announced the game even though he wasn't supposed to yet.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh-_1LYJXvQ&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLAiBHRVtdAplkJhNwyZRs_w[/YOUTUBE]


It took me some time until I realized it says "Peel" and not "Pee!"


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't wait for  Paper Mario


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 4, 2012)

dat mario and his swag


----------



## DedValve (Oct 4, 2012)

WHY ARENT WE GETTING ANY BUNDLES!?

I'm still holding out on a Luigi's mansion bundle (and if there is it's most likely XL) and that shit BETTER be coming to the US or I'm importing my shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok, two things: 

1. *FUCK* Pickachu. Piece of shit. Give us Mewtwo or Zoroark. Something beast. 

2. I don't like Paper Mario, so not fucks given.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 5, 2012)

You haven't even played any of the games. When you've played them, then you can judge.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 6, 2012)

Well _*I*_ liked Super Paper Mario on the Wii. 

Pit of 100 levels was hard-as to beat.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2012)

Is that a fact?

Yeah?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 6, 2012)

I had no patience for the pit. I got down to around 80 something in TTYD and died. I haven't even gone near those kinds of pits since.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2012)

Because they're meant only for idiots.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 6, 2012)

That would only make sense if you played it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Is that a fact?
> 
> Yeah?


Yep. Beat both the 10 level one and the 100 level one. Gotta get all the treasures. :33


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Yep. Beat both the 10 level one and the 100 level one. Gotta get all the treasures. :33



......... 

I'm inclined to assume that this is an accomplishment... yes?

Seeing as how Krich gave up on it.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2012)

Pit of 100 Trials on Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door is downright grueling. You get to the 100th floor thinking you'll get a reward only to have the hardest boss in the game thrown at you before you earn anything. The only merciful part about the Pit of 100 Trials is that it gives you the option to get the fuck out of there every 10 floors.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

And what do you do.. kill bosses along the way and shit?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 7, 2012)

Should have been pit of 1000 trails.
Too easy.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

See, then you get fuckers like him and I^

Who just blow through shit like a huge cock destroying a virgin.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2012)

I never attempted the Pit of 100 Trials, I did all the other side stuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pit of 100 Trials on Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door is downright grueling. You get to the 100th floor thinking you'll get a reward only to have the hardest boss in the game thrown at you before you earn anything. The only merciful part about the Pit of 100 Trials is that it gives you the option to get the fuck out of there every 10 floors.


The reward sucks btw.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

So that shit ain't even worth your time..


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So that shit ain't even worth your time..


If memory serves, I recall that you get a very rare card at the end. So you have to do it if you want to complete the game 100%.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

And these cards.... are for just collecting, right?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 10, 2012)

Just talking about TTYD makes me want to play it, but I have to beat 
Skyward Sword before that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Sorry bro..
> 
> I ain't no fan-bitch of a 2-D Mario in a 3-D world. I've had too much of his fake Italian ass to give any more fucks about him.
> 
> ...



Paper Mario and Paper Mario: TTYD are JRPG's and probably some of the best in all time. You clearly have never played them so don't pull your fucking bullshit out of your ass kid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

Still hate the phrase JRPGs and it's use
It doesn't even feel like those
They feel like mario RPGs


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Paper Mario and Paper Mario: TTYD are JRPG's and probably some of the best in all time. You clearly have never played them so don't pull your fucking bullshit out of your ass kid.



Oh, clearly I've never played them? 

Oh dear, you seem to know so much about me! :amazed

Please, tell me more of what I have or haven't done that you are surely aware of... 

Shut the fuck up. 

I played TTYD for 10 mins and gave up on that *stupid *bullshit. 

Don't tell me what I like and shouldn't like.

You know what? You, as well as your game, can shove a thumb up your assess and go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Oh, clearly I've never played them?
> 
> Oh dear, you seem to know so much about me! :amazed
> 
> ...



How about you go fuck yourself you arrogant pleb. You can't judge that game based off 10 minutes of gameplay so you clearly have no fucking clue what you are talking about. Go play the shitty games that your "kind" likes to play like Call of Duty. Stay out of threads with REAL gamers.

AND MODS! DON'T YOU DARE GET PISSED AT ME WHEN THIS GUY CLEARLY STARTED IT BY LYING!


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 10, 2012)

Nensense said:


> How about you go fuck yourself you arrogant pleb. You can't judge that game based off 10 minutes of gameplay so you clearly have no fucking clue what you are talking about. Go play the shitty games that your "kind" likes to play like Call of Duty. Stay out of threads with REAL gamers.
> 
> AND MODS! DON'T YOU DARE GET PISSED AT ME WHEN THIS GUY CLEARLY STARTED IT BY LYING!



lol "real" gamer.

that alone means you don't know shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

Nensense said:


> How about you go fuck yourself you arrogant pleb. You can't judge that game based off 10 minutes of gameplay so you clearly have no fucking clue what you are talking about. Go play the shitty games that your "kind" likes to play like Call of Duty. Stay out of threads with REAL gamers.
> 
> AND MODS! DON'T YOU DARE GET PISSED AT ME WHEN THIS GUY CLEARLY STARTED IT BY LYING!



My 'kind' ? 

Ok, bitch-ass.. let's not get racial, here.. 

I don't even play Call of Duty, lol.

As far as your rebuttle goes: I can judge whatever I want on however long I've played whatever it is I am judging. 

It's different for everyone, obviously.

But your pre-high school ass wouldn't be able to comprehend such logic, now would you?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> lol "real" gamer.
> 
> that alone means you don't know shit.



You wanna bet? Tell me what kind of games you play and I'll see if you know shit or not!



"Shion" said:


> My 'kind' ?
> 
> Ok, bitch-ass.. let's not get racial, here..
> 
> ...



You are such a goddamn child. I bet you're a Naruto fan too! Blech.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 10, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You wanna bet? Tell me what kind of games you play and I'll see if you know shit or not!
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a goddamn child. I bet you're a Naruto fan too! Blech.



casual gamers are still gamers.
hardcore gamers are still gamers.

every "category" is still gamer.

Your judgement of others is an opinion not a fact.

also,


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You wanna bet? Tell me what kind of games you play and I'll see if you know shit or not!
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a goddamn child. I bet you're a Naruto fan too! Blech.




You're also on a Naruto forum in which you're a member of. 

Once your 7th grade mind has comprehended that astounding amount of irony, then come back and post like you have hair on  your nuts. (which won't literally happen to you in about.. 10 years?)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You're also on a Naruto forum in which you're a member of.
> 
> Once your 7th grade mind has comprehended that astounding amount of irony, then come back and post like you have hair on  your nuts. (which won't literally happen to you in about.. 10 years?)



I fucking hate Naruto! I'm just here to talk about HxH and One Piece. And 7th grade? Bitch please! Why don't you go back to High School as you have the emotional intellect of a High Schooler with how you are going to judge a game when you've never even played it and are so quick to jump to throwing a bitch fit online when someone calls you out on your bullshit.
Also
irony.jpg


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 10, 2012)

Implying judgements have to be yours to be correct.

lol fail.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh oh! Do i sense hostility around here?  Jk btw.

Also:

*iOS Developer: “The iPad Mini Could Be One Of The Final Nails In The Coffin” To The Handheld Market*



> According to iOS developer Supercell’s general manager, Greg Harper, the growing tablet market poses a serious threat to Nintendo 3DS and Sony’s PlayStation Vita. *Harper believes that the rumored iPad Mini is a clear step toward an inevitable failure of the handheld market.*
> 
> *“That [handheld] market seems in trouble to me. The iPad mini could be one of the final nails in the coffin.”*





lmao.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 10, 2012)

It's rather obvious Handhelds are a dying platform.

This was known waaaaay before even the Ipad 1.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I fucking hate Naruto! I'm just here to talk about HxH and One Piece. And 7th grade? Bitch please! Why don't you go back to High School as you have the emotional intellect of a High Schooler with how you are going to judge a game when you've never even played it and are so quick to jump to throwing a bitch fit online.
> Also
> irony.jpg







Didn't I just say I played the game for 10 minutes? What part of *10 minutes* do you not understand? 

And if you hate naruto, why don't you go find a nice pit full of dicks and jump ass-first into it? 
You're on a forum that glorifies it, fool.


----------



## Gino (Oct 10, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> *casual* gamers are still gamers.




Bullshit...........


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Didn't I just say I played the game for 10 minutes? What part of *10 minutes* do you not understand?
> 
> And if you hate naruto, go find a nice pit full of dicks and jump ass-first into it?
> You're on a forum that glorifies it, fool.



Wow, took you a long time to respond (saw your profile and you started "replying" 10 minutes ago. Are you that bad with coming up with words buddy?

As I've said before CHILD it's impossible to judge the game after 10 minutes. As the first 10 minutes is barely even the beginning of the tutorial. 

And if you like Naruto it just proves I'm superior then you. I'm done here buddy, have fun throwing your little fits alone .


----------



## Gino (Oct 10, 2012)

What are you guy's talking about?


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 10, 2012)

Gino said:


> Bullshit...........



Whether you like it our not they are casual GAMERS.


----------



## Gino (Oct 10, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> Whether you like it our not they are casual GAMERS.



BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> It's rather obvious Handhelds are a dying platform.
> 
> This was known waaaaay before even the Ipad 1.



Before or after even the DS?  Handhelds aren't going anyware soon even if it isn't escalating highly in the market besides japan currently. So i don't really see them as a dying platform.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

@High schooler:

You're still here? 

Haven't you found your pit of dicks yet?

My god with this idiot.. 

@Discussion:

Bull.. shit?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Wow, took you a long time to respond (saw your profile and you started "replying" 10 minutes ago. Are you that bad with coming up with words buddy?
> 
> As I've said before CHILD it's impossible to judge the game after 10 minutes. As the first 10 minutes is barely even the beginning of the tutorial.
> 
> And if you like Naruto it just proves I'm superior then you. I'm done here buddy, have fun throwing your little fits alone .







> You're on a forum that *glorifies it,* fool.



Err....not with KL/KT or even HoU.


----------



## Gino (Oct 10, 2012)

Handhelds>You

and I like naruho whats the deal Gino>the common man,woman,child


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

Haters gonna hate, I guess.

Little fucker is still lurking.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2012)

Will you inane ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) please just shut the fuck up already?

Get over yourselves.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> Handhelds>You
> 
> and I like naruho whats the deal Gino>the common man,woman,child



This. 



> Will you inane ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) please just shut the fuck up already?
> 
> Get over yourselves.



Calling them _inane ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_ are not going to make them stop, that just escalates into a possible flame war.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Well if they get their kicks out of this inane faggotry then I think fair is fair in calling them out for it Asakuna.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Well if they get their kicks out of this inane faggotry then I think fair is fair in calling them out for it Asakuna.



Aaaaand the cavalry has arrived!

Oh boy! It's an early christmas!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry mate but your production line is being shut down. Tough luck Mitt.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

I ain't your mate, and there IS no production line. 

Christmas is coming one way or another.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

Just slap him with your dick, Gino..

It'll put him back in his place.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Last person who put their hands on me got a machete to the crotch.

Now do something useful will you.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going to try to get Code of Princess tomorrow. Anyone here get it yet?


----------



## Gino (Oct 11, 2012)

I has no monies......to get anything right now


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't have a machete in my crotch. What are you talking about?

Anyway, back to the discussion before Razr rudely interrupted..

@Discussion:

I'm guessing you guys have lost the will to play Mario Kart?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

If you mean MK7, then i "might" be available to play tomorrow online.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn right I mean MK7 fucker.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Your ass is getting sacrificed no doubt.

Anyone getting Virtues Last Reward?


----------



## Gino (Oct 11, 2012)

Somebody's ass is getting sacrificed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> Somebody's ass is getting sacrificed.


It's always the freshest ones.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh oh! Do i sense hostility around here?  Jk btw.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



It's cute, Apple/iOS people say this every time they release a new product (which is about every 6 months) and it never happens. More bullshit spewing. The handheld market is just as strong as ever, at least in Nintendo's side of the court. Sales of the 3DS at this point in time are better than the DS' were after the same amount of time, and the DS went on to be the best selling gaming system of all time. The people that cry "phones and tablets are going to kill handhelds _this_ time!" aren't worth the paper they print their baseless shitty assumptions on.



First Tsurugi said:


> I'm going to try to get Code of Princess tomorrow. Anyone here get it yet?



I reaaaaaaally want to get it, but I'm trying to save money. Granted, I don't NEED to save money, but I want to.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I reaaaaaaally want to get it, but I'm trying to save money. Granted, I don't NEED to save money, but I want to.



I know that feel. Every time I make a vanity purchase I'm like "okay, this is the last thing I'll buy for a few weeks" and then a few days later something else tempts me.

I really need a 3DS game to fill the void after KH though, and CoP looks like looks like it has a good amount of content and replayability.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2012)

Just go ahead and get Code of Princess. Handheld GOTY imo.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, I had initially decided that KH3D would be my last game purchase for the year. I broke that promise by buying NSMB2, though. The thing is that it's an Atlus game, so even if I decide to buy it with money I get for Christmas from family members it may already be impossible to find.

So you guys think it's a good idea to buy it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

You also broke it by getting Pokemon.

Yeah get it. Unless you want CastleVania or Virtues last Reward.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

I didn't buy Pokemon. 

But yeah, I ordered it off Amazon earlier. Would've ordered it off Gamestop, but their website decided to be a dick today when I was trying to submit the order.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

So you were lying about using a cheat code to get access to challenge mode right off the bat eh?

Death Kun you are a bad liar ._.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

I can use cheat codes with ROMs you know.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know what to say.. 

I feel cheated.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Just go ahead and get Code of Princess. Handheld GOTY imo.



Oh shit!! it is out?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup, it came out two days ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, it came out two days ago.



damn so busy lately, I lost track of that game..

off topic: you guys should read Magi


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 11, 2012)

NNNNNGGHHH...I want CoP, VLR, KH3DS and a couple others that won't come out til later...I'll have to wait until I see something good though C:MoF looks alright.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> damn so busy lately, I lost track of that game..
> 
> off topic: you guys should read Magi



I might read it eventually. 

And get it, before it disappears! 



Itachifan727 said:


> NNNNNGGHHH...I want CoP, VLR, KH3DS and a couple others that won't come out til later...I'll have to wait until I see something good though C:MoF looks alright.



If you want CoP, get it now. It's Atlus, so the game will become incredibly rare in a month or two. Atlus doesn't print many copies of their games that aren't named Persona or Shin Megami Tensei.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh shit, I forgot about Atlus low print bullshit!!! >_<


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

Fuck atlas.

The game, on the other hand, I will take a look at.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

... Nah man fuck you.

Atlus is BAMF.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 11, 2012)

I will never understand all this fuss about that game code of princess ...................


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

*Nyko Power Grip Pro in limbo, most likely cancelled.
*


> A Nyko representative gave the following answer when asked if it would be released this holiday season.
> 
> *“The Power Grip Pro was a concept product we had hoped to release, but we have no plans to release it at this time.”*
> A shame since some community members including myself where looking forward to it.


Source: 

Noooooo!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

It was gonna be a waste anyway.. 

It's all for the best.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It was gonna be a waste anyway..
> 
> It's all for the best.



I agree with this fucker.

It was dumb.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2012)

Fight da powa.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Oi kusotare

URESAI-NA

maa-taaakkkuuuuu


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Nyko Power Grip Pro in limbo, most likely cancelled.
> *
> 
> Source:
> ...



Nooooooo


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2012)

How is it dumb? Triple battery life isn't dumb..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2012)

Your mom is dumb.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

Shut up bitch


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Y'all just shut your candy asses up right?


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2012)

Malware, you gotta get that CODE OF PRINCESS! It's awesome. Solange (the big tittied main character) is the best. Everything in the game is fully voiced in English. Every...single....word...and....line! Campaign is funny.




Death-kun said:


> Shut up bitch



Oh shit, Death-kun getting hood on us.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2012)

Death Kun is ghetto as I'm fucking Einstein...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Death Kun is ghetto as I'm fucking Einstein...


Why are you doing that do him?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

His grammar is shit, he's trying to say if Death kun is ghetto he is einstein

But you know Shion cant use his brain for shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2012)

What's up with you 3DS guys going hard on each other? 



Death-kun said:


> I ended up ordering it off Amazon. I'll be able to play it when I'm back in the states.



You is gonna love it. By far the most fun (and funniest) 3DS game I own.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd *really* like to get CoP, but I'm too poor at the moment


----------



## Gino (Oct 12, 2012)

> *CODE OF PRINCESS*







> *CODE OF PRINCESS*







> *CODE OF PRINCESS*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah.. Code of Princess looks impressive.. might get it november since my 3ds kept on collecting dust after i was done with NSMB2..


----------



## Gino (Oct 12, 2012)

Khris let me borrow 50$? I'll pay you back neverone day


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought VLR instead of COP


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2012)

I would like to get Virtue's Last Reward but I haven't played 999 yet.

Depending on my money situation, I might just get it anyway and keep it in the collection til I play 999.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Get 999 off Amazon. Like now.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 12, 2012)

Man...Fire Emblem: Awakening, Paper Mario: SS, and Luigi's Mansion 2 need to come out already. I'll probably get Code of Princess, don't want to wait too long because Atlus. Need something new, given I've beaten most of the other big titles on the 3DS already (Resident Evil, MGS, Mario 3D Land, etc).


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

I still need to play 999 before I get VLR.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2012)

Its on amazon.

get itttttttt

In other news looks like Yokai Watch by Level-5 is a 3DS game
Looks like a console game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> Khris let me borrow 50$? I'll pay you back neverone day



sure.. but first, you gotta do something for me 

shit, you don't even need to pay me back


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 14, 2012)

He wants you to suck his dick.


----------



## Esura (Oct 14, 2012)

^LOL I was thinking he was gonna say that too.


----------



## Gino (Oct 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> sure.. but first, you gotta do something for me
> 
> shit, you don't even need to pay me back





"Shion" said:


> He wants you to suck his dick.





Esura said:


> ^LOL I was thinking he was gonna say that too.


..........


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 14, 2012)

I got Code of Princess yesterday, artbook and all, but I have yet to play it. Maybe tomorrow.

And wow what is with all these people who haven't played 999, get on that already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> ..........



come on don't fight it baby.. i've always wanted a sex slave 

i'll even buy you all the kewl games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a good offer you should take it Gino.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 14, 2012)

Khris.. I think I like you. 

Gino, stop being a punk ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and TAKE. HIS. *DICK.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Shion man.. I *know* I like you 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's a good offer you should take it Gino.



*Creates dupe account*

*posts: "Yeah Gino you should "*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I got Code of Princess yesterday, artbook and all, but I have yet to play it. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> And wow what is with all these people who haven't played 999, get on that already.



 Axe ending.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> Shion man.. I *know* I like you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Game over. 

What are we waiting for?


----------



## Gino (Oct 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's a good offer you should take it Gino.


!!!!!!!!!!!


"Shion" said:


> Khris.. I think I like you.
> 
> Gino, stop being a punk ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and TAKE. HIS. *DICK.*


What have I gotten myself into


Khris said:


> come on don't fight it baby.. i've always wanted a sex slave
> 
> i'll even buy you all the kewl games



NO I'M NO WHORE!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Shut up whore


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like someone needs to call the dark flame master


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Gino said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What have I gotten myself into
> 
> ...



i have seen enough hentai to know that, that is what they all say in the beginning.. 3 panels later you're already moving on your own


----------



## Hana (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright I can finally afford a 3DS XL, so I bought one off Amazon this morning. I also ordered Ocarina of Time, Rhythm Thief, and pre-ordered Virtue's Last Reward. Is there any 3DS game with a good plot (RPG/Adventure/Puzzle) that I should get? (I have played most of the good DS games already.)


Speaking of 999, I told everyone who would listen about that game. I want more visual novel's on my handhelds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

Gino's all ready done the tried and true'd route of the sex slave. The Bitch busted the shit out of his balls. He was a permanent bucking bull for 15 years. He stuck a machete up that bitch tho. So leave em alone ya cretins!

I would suggest Tales of the Abyss if you want an RPG. I sunk 317 hours in to that one. I also got Devil survivor,  Kid Icarus is good too but you might want to get other things.

Look into code of princess 
If you like Resident evil you could also get that. I got like 11 3DS games on my waiting list.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

Hana said:


> Is there any 3DS game with a good plot (RPG/Adventure/Puzzle) that I should get? (I have played most of the good DS games already.)



_Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask_ is coming out soon.

_Code of Princess_ is already out.

_Paper Mario: Sticker Star_ coming out soon.

_Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion_ coming out soon.

_Tales of the Abyss_ is already out.

_Kid Icarus: Uprising_ is already out.

_Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance_ is already out.

_Devil Survivor: Overclocked_ is already out.

_Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate_ is coming out March next year.

_Animal Crossing 3DS_ is coming out next year.

_Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon_ is coming out next year.

_Fire Emblem: Awakenings_ is coming out next year.



I could keep listing more. :33


----------



## Hana (Oct 16, 2012)

I played the PS2 version of Tales of the Abyss, so meh. I thought about Professor Layton, but I might wait until after Christmas. Kingdom Hearts I have only played 1 and 2, so I probably wouldn't know what was going on. 

Thanks for the lists though, I'll take a look at the ones I haven't heard of.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

If you're interested in Mario games there's also Super Mario 3D Land, which is a very excellent game, probably the best Mario game I've played since Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> _Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask_ is coming out soon.
> 
> _Code of Princess_ is already out.
> 
> ...



**Not listing Ace Attorney 5**

Full plebeian up in this parliament.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never played the Ace Attorney series, so I forgot about it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

Well we do have Prof Layton Vs Ace Attorney as well, Project X Zone needs to be localized with Bravely Default and we also have that Magi game coming out. And why would you talk about Epic mickey that game looks boring Castlevania looks like a better version of that/

Oh and the new Mystery dungeon game is coming out, if you like dungeon crawling, Story is pretty good usually.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> And why would you talk about Epic mickey that game looks boring Castlevania looks like a better version of that/



Epic Mickey is awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

I dunno it looks horrible. The Console version are better.


----------



## Hana (Oct 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Not listing Ace Attorney 5**
> 
> Full plebeian up in this parliament.



Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright is an automatic buy.
Ace Attorney 5 is also an automatic buy.

Didn't have to list what everyone should know.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

Blazblue is an excellent fighter, better than all the other ones except it doesnt have online play. I sank 150 hours into that XD


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2012)

New seven minute trailer for Animal Crossing 3DS!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't give a *FUCK.* 

My business is done here.. See you guys in a few hours.


----------



## Gino (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shut up whore


NO BITCH!!!


Khris said:


> i have seen enough hentai to know that, that is what they all say in the beginning.. 3 panels later you're already moving on your own


Aww Hell naw


St NightRazr said:


> Gino's all ready done the tried and true'd route of the sex slave. The Bitch busted the shit out of his balls. He was a permanent bucking bull for 15 years. He stuck a machete up that bitch tho. So leave em alone ya cretins!


Yo what the fuck


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 17, 2012)

BlazBlue would have been better if we had been able to use the control stick. I hate using a pad for fighting games when I can avoid it. It's sheer luck that I can pull off any of Tager's command grabs.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2012)

Gino said:


> NO BITCH!!!
> 
> Aww Hell naw
> 
> Yo what the fuck



Stop fighting it, Gino, and lemme give it to ya in the ass.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STtOWGWEIkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> BlazBlue would have been better if we had been able to use the control stick. I hate using a pad for fighting games when I can avoid it. It's sheer luck that I can pull off any of Tager's command grabs.



Lol its quite easy once you get the rythem flow down. Its insanely fun too. Try stylish mode first ( was new to blazblue when I picked it up, so I just used technical mode) Was insanely fun :3 I got like 10 medals left to go before Im done with it .

So we also have another dungeon crawler coming out  for the 3DS besides the E shop game Unchained blades, SMT Soul Hackers and Etrian Oddysey IV


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 17, 2012)

I played the shit out of it with Shion. We literally played it for 5 hours straight when we got it. I'm a lot better now, but I still prefer the control stick. Stylish mode is for pussies


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2012)

Indeed it is XD 
This trailer was bloody awesome. The music is just oh god so awesome XD



They better release Chrono Phantasma on the Wii U XD


I want them to do a  full remake of Tales of Tempest for the 3DS  release Hearts and Innocence as well on the 3DS ....

They made a page for this XD


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2012)

> Media Create Sales: Week 41, 2012 (Oct 08 - Oct 14)
> 
> 01./00. [3DS] Bravely Default: Flying Fairy <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.10.11} (?6.090) - 141.529 / NEW
> 02./01. [PS3] Resident Evil 6 <ADV> (Capcom) {2012.10.04} (?7.990) - 92.921 / 727.854 (-85%)
> ...


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2012)

Did all the endings in 999, didn't take as long as I thought. What a fucked up game (in a good way).

I really want to play VLR now.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

You already know they're going to be top.. (sales of 3DS in jap)


----------



## Gino (Oct 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Stop fighting it, Gino, and lemme give it to ya in the ass.


...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2012)

Gino doesnt fucking play. He even got Erio to admit his greatness

Erio's an Uchuuji ~desu!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

What's 'great' is the amount of idiocy I can throw at you guys and STILL be humored..


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2012)

Speaking of Erio, I love Denpa Onna. Love that opening.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've never played the Ace Attorney series, so I forgot about it.



...

...Have you been living under a fucking rock Death-Kun?



Death-kun said:


> Epic Mickey is awesome.



Can't wait.



St NightRazr said:


> I dunno it looks horrible. The Console version are better.



The console version is a little on the buggy side and the camera could've been a little bit better to work with, but on the other hand here we're getting an awesome side scrolling platformer!



Krich2nd said:


> BlazBlue would have been better if we had been able to use the control stick. I hate using a pad for fighting games when I can avoid it. It's sheer luck that I can pull off any of Tager's command grabs.



Blazblue is one of the worst games I have for my 3DS... I really do wish they would've had the option to play with the circle pad... I... I can't get past the tutorial and it takes me too long to imput the commands I need...

Why are you always mad at me Rachel? It's not my fault Bang won't let me complete my combo!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2012)

Get up on our level  son , you suck .


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Get up on our level  son , you suck .



I'm with this mother fucker.^

Suit up, man up, grow a dick, and learn to play with the pad instead of giving up like a baby back bitch.


----------



## Hana (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh yeah. My 3DS XL came in last night. This has to be one of my favorite purchases of the year! Here is my friend code 0559-8196-6078. Add me if any of you want. I only have three games at the moment (Rhythm Thief, OoT, and preordered Virtue's Last Reward), but I might get some multiplayer games later.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 19, 2012)

I wish we could save replays on BlazBlue. Some moments are so glorious you want to save them forever. Right, Shion?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> I wish we could save replays on BlazBlue. Some moments are so glorious you want to save them forever. Right, Shion?



I wanna fuck you.


----------



## Gino (Oct 19, 2012)

Shion strikes again


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2012)

This thread is so weird now lol....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2012)

Shion buddy shion your doing it all wrong, you gotta make love to them , softly and slowly with your words, then you coax that tiger right out of the den and let it ride you till the cows come home.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 19, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Shion buddy shion your doing it all wrong, you gotta make love to them , softly and slowly with your words, then you coax that tiger right out of the den and let it ride you till the cows come home.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2012)

That isnt relevant at all , you just needed an excuse to post that XD coulnt wait to get it out could you ?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2012)

My tribute to you, Gino. You're immortalized in my sig.

Now... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4juhfJXu3l4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys i just bought a 3DS and need some friends..
My Friend Code is 2191-9066-9501 if you wanna add me


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2012)

Gotchu, son.

I was seconds away from trolling you.. but you bought yourself another chance. 

I'm on my game with BB CC2 and MK7 bra.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok NF I need your help ,under reasons I cannot explain I dont have a 3ds in this moment but I will get another one in the mean time the question is 3Ds normal or the 3ds XL  so help if you can


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> Ok NF I need your help ,under reasons I cannot explain I dont have a 3ds in this moment but I will get another one in the mean time the question is 3Ds normal or the 3ds XL  so help if you can



May as well get XL.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 23, 2012)

XL. It may not have pretty colors (purple) but hey bigger = better. Don't kid yourself with that self esteem bullshit when your on the bus playing Super mario 3d land on your XL the bitches will hang on your every word.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

The bitches won't hang on to shit.. 

The bitches will LEAVE.

I say get the standard. You don't look like an idiot that way.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2012)

*Bravely Default: Praying Blade announced for PC (F2P)*



> Square Enix has announced Bravely Default Praying Blade, a F2P PC title. It will star priestess of wind Idea le Oblige, a red ribbon-wearing girl.





*Possible 3DS version(?)*


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2012)

This... has the potential to be amazing!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The bitches won't hang on to shit..
> 
> The bitches will LEAVE.
> 
> I say get the standard. You don't look like an idiot that way.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

Have a 3DS XL in your fucking pocket, go to the center of school and start playing it.

See who doesn't look at you like you're a goddamn weeaboo moron.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2012)

Like a give a shit about people giving me googly eyes over a freaking handheld, especially when i bring my 3DS around every day in which 99% of people around me don't give a damn about my business unless i'm interrupting a session. :ho

Pussy logic.


----------



## Gino (Oct 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> My tribute to you, Gino. You're immortalized in my sig.
> 
> Now...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Like a give a shit about people giving me googly eyes over a freaking handheld, especially when i bring my 3DS around every day in which 99% of people around me don't give a damn about my business unless i'm interrupting a session. :ho
> 
> Pussy logic.



Do what I told you to do. THEN say your shit, son. 



Gino said:


> !!!!!!!!!...............
> 
> 
> My 3ds is in the pawn shop true story.



You know you like it, Gino. 

Pawn shop? 

How much you get for it, bro?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2012)

But i don'y have an XL....


----------



## Gino (Oct 23, 2012)

100$ I just pawned the shit didn't wanna go too high.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> 100$ I just pawned the shit didn't wanna go too high.



Not bad, dude.

That's a good chunk of change. 

I may pawn mine, too. I'm in desperate need of cash, bro. lol

School is really fucking me this time around.


----------



## Gino (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah bro I know that feel I'm about to start going back to school in a little minute as well I'm thinking about getting certified so I can open up a small computer business or something.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> Yeah bro I know that feel I'm about to start going back to school in a little minute as well I'm thinking about getting certified so I can open up a small computer business or something.



That's mah BOY.

That'd be sweet, man. Repairs and such? Or are you one of them big wig fortune 500 mothatfuckas? 

I, myself, am getting into culinary school, so that crap is gonna be blowin out my ass with cash, dude.. I'm gonna need as much as I can get my hands on!

Work just ain't cuttin' it!!


----------



## Gino (Oct 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's mah BOY.
> 
> That'd be sweet, man. Repairs and such? Or are you one of them big wig fortune 500 mothatfuckas?
> 
> ...


Yep computer repairs the whole shebang. You already tried getting a grant? I despise loans


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Cs8uiO5E9rE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LLFoNe9iD-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi7u6BF_9FM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hana (Oct 24, 2012)

All the positive reviews for Virtue's Last Reward are making me antsy. It's coming via fedex tomorrow...tomorrow.....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah its the 26th for you mwhahaha


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd fuck penelope cruz. 

That's about all the shits I gave for those commercials.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2012)

^ You wanna fuck a ladybug?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2012)

> Tune in to Nintendo.com tomorrow at 7AM PT for a new Nintendo Direct! We?ll be taking an in-depth look at several announced Nintendo 3DS games coming this holiday season, and there might even be a sneak peek at a few 2013 titles!



From the official Nintendo Facebook page.


I predict release dates for Animal Crossing 3DS, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Fire Emblem: Awakenings. More info about Paper Mario: Sticker Star, as well as some more news about Epic Mickey 2: Power of Illusion. MAYBE some news about Bravely Default coming over here, thanks to Nintendo publishing it since SE is too damn lazy to localize things themselves. If not Bravely Default, perhaps Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland. Nintendo has localized all the other Dragon Quest remakes on DS for SE, them localizing Terry's Wonderland wouldn't be a surprise. I also suspect holiday bundles to be revealed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_kRaZBz_oQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a fuckload of games.^

2 of which, I _sort of_ gave a fuck about...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2012)

Etrian Oddysey 4...do want.

Maybe want...Castlevania, Mario sticker thingy, and Fire emblem.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

How the hell are Castlevania and Fire emblem maybe wants?



Monster hunters is a maybe want though.

What I really want is 200 dollars to drop on a fire emblem cobalt blue 3DS bundle ( NOA TELL ME IF YOUR GONNA HAVE IT OR NOT NOW BEFORE I BUY CODE OF PRINCESS!) so I can have two 3DSes
Still need to get BW2 though...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2012)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]miWIxJJkLkI[/YOUTUBE]

Anybody plannin' to try this? It's out now and only $8. I love me some Suda 51...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> How the hell are Castlevania and Fire emblem maybe wants?



Because I've played plenty of FE in the past and it's not as alluring anymore.
Only played a GBA castlevania, not sure if I'll enjoy it .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

FUCK! YOU BASTARD,BEAT ME TO IT.

I have a bunch of games on my e-shop wish list lol.

Im getting that, but seriously Its going to be strappings between Fire Emblem DLC and  e shop titles


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish we had that Animal Crossing bundle.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish we had that Fire Emblem Bundle...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2012)

Nintendo channel on youtube is sending out vids like crazy.
[YOUTUBE]TXXXVnjjYTY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KGZC5uOqzoM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TeK_z7-MDs0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]n-BB3KbVUYI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]D4QFbibEnX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

I ain't watching Nintendo Direct...

fucker is just gonna smile at my face and throw more bullshit at me.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## NinjaM (Oct 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I ain't watching Nintendo Direct...
> 
> fucker is just gonna smile at my face and throw more bullshit at me.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 26, 2012)

We really need a :reggie emote for times like this.


----------



## Hana (Oct 26, 2012)

So I've been playing Virtue's Last Reward for the past 8 hours. Without spoiling....

- The English voice acting is great. I now feel sorry for Europeans that won't get to hear it. 
- The puzzles are much more complex than 999.
- All the characters are fleshed out in this game.
- Playing this on Vita must be annoying because I use my stylus all the time. 
- Rabbit puns, rabbit puns everywhere.
- I highly recommend playing 999 before this game. It isn't required but having prior knowledge made the callbacks more enjoyable.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds dull...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

Bullshit^ man you need to play more epic DS games XD


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Hit me with em, bro.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

Soma Bringer was good.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

That shit on the US?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

Unfortunately no. Should have been localized.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Well FUCK. 

How am I supposed to play that shit, son?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

With a cracker jacker!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

they don't work on the 3DS tho.

da fuq


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 27, 2012)

So guys, what 3DS games would you recommend I get for Cyber Week and Thanksgiving?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2012)

Ah! I forgot about Cyber We--... wait, week? I thought it was just Mondays. Am I thinking about something else?


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Ah! I forgot about Cyber We--... wait, week? I thought it was just Mondays. Am I thinking about something else?


No, you're right. Cyber Week starts on Black Friday and continues on for a week; Cyber Monday is included in there. Last year the thanksgiving sales were just as good, which is why I mentioned it too.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm really glad they added Kai Leng to Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> No, you're right. Cyber Week starts on Black Friday and continues on for a week; Cyber Monday is included in there. Last year the thanksgiving sales were just as good, which is why I mentioned it too.



Nice fucking sig, bro.

Anyway, what the hell is Cyber Week? 

First time hearing of that shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2012)

The biggest internet discount sale of the year.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2012)

It's the Black Friday of the internet, 'cept actually pretty halfway decent from what I hear.

Never really had the opportunity test that theory because I've never had a job til now, but I sure as hell plan on it this year.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

How old are you, bra?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2012)

Seventy Eleven years young. 

Acedemic Extracurriculars, a lack of motivation and the market being ass kinda kept me from getting one. Have had a steady one going for about half a year now, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

That's my boy. 

In any case, stay away from fast food joints, bro. 

If you can, hit up a place that gives tips. ie: a restaurant or valet parking or some shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2012)

So I just learned that E.X. Troopers is a 3DS game along with a PS3 game.

Apparently its  a Monster Hunter Styled Gun Game, where you fly on robots at some point with  an actual plot or some shit like that. Its has multiplayer as well.

I dont care,  I just saw the words May'n and 3DS, so it perked my interest *May'n is fantastic, she sings the opening for the game ( I loved Brain Diver :3)

Also my copy of virtues last reward came in yesterday. The opening I felt when I watch it before wasnt as good as the 999 opening, but then I watched it on the 3DS... and it was magic :3 So bloody awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

Dunno who the fuck that is, man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2012)

What blasphemy is this  Shion? You must learn of the Miskey Riskey LA TU MA!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> So I just learned that E.X. Troopers is a 3DS game along with a PS3 game.
> 
> Apparently its  a Monster Hunter Styled Gun Game, where you fly on robots at some point with  an actual plot or some shit like that. Its has multiplayer as well.
> 
> ...



I have a thread about it. The demo is solid "I played the PS3 version" real cool game but very niche, I see why is not coming here. MP is fun..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

You guys are just pulling some random wizard shit out your asses..  holy fuck. 

Where do you guys find out this shit??


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got a 3DS LL for someone, and bought Shinobi knowing that they wouldn't play it (and I WOULD).  I'm a bad cham .  Though in my defense, I did buy them another game I knew they would play :S


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

Ain't nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Animal Crossing Will Not Have Paid DLC*



> When Nintendo first announced it was going to introduce paid DLC, the upcoming Animal Crossing for the 3DS seemed like a perfect chance to nickel and dime players. Seemed like one, maybe, but it won't be one, says Nintendo.
> 
> In a recent financial Q&A, Nintendo honcho Satoru Iwata talked about paid DLC and Animal Crossing, noting that the power of money could not only impact gameplay, but change it, perhaps even making the experience, as Iwata called it, "unwholesome".
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeeeees, free Animal Crossing DLC for all!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2012)

#3 confuses me a bit; You can't load your wallet with your card, but you can still _use_ it. I'm curious; what's the difference?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> #3 confuses me a bit; You can't load your wallet with your card, but you can still _use_ it. I'm curious; what's the difference?



Less security, more convenience.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



I appreciate the bullshit you do and all, but who gives a fuck bout this game, bro?

*almost called you Malvin.

*I take back about the appreciation shit


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 30, 2012)

In other news, some cartridges are 2Gb big.

I do wish I could load up my DS with a bankcard though. Do you know how hard it is to get stuff off Walmart when you live overseas?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I appreciate the bullshit you do and all, but who gives a fuck bout this game, bro?
> 
> *almost called you Malvin.
> 
> *I take back about the appreciation shit




I'll take your opinion into accoun....

*sees your username*

never-mind, I thought you were actual member who's opinion counted


----------



## G (Oct 30, 2012)

I wonder how much blocks that Monster Hunter game will take.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

That SNL skit was funny as fucking hell XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> That SNL skit was funny as fucking hell XD



Anyone wants to take a spin at fucking hell?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Fucker stole my image..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Dragon Quest VII receiving 3DS port*



Talk about a random occurrence! Dragon Quest VII is getting a port for the 3DS. The port is due out in Japan this February. No word on this port heading to the states at this time.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2012)

Dammit Malvin, you beat me to it. 

I really hope Nintendo localizes this one, just like they did with the DS remakes of IV, V and VI.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 30, 2012)

I would be excited...if I played my copies of the DS DQ games. Where the fuck is my Final Fantasy V remake, Square Enix?


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fucker stole my image..



Tough tittay


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Dragon Quest VII receiving 3DS port*
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a random occurrence! Dragon Quest VII is getting a port for the 3DS. The port is due out in Japan this February. No word on this port heading to the states at this time.



There he is with the fucking news.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> There he is with the fucking news.



I love you too Shion..


----------



## Hana (Oct 30, 2012)

After 40 hours of WTF moments, I have finished Virtue's Last Reward. It was so worth it. Minus that one ending that caused me to throw my 3DS in shock and horror. 

9.7/10 - There is a game save breaking bug caused by the PEC Room door puzzle (you'll know it when you get there). Just be cautious and only save the game during the novel sections.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

I saved in the Pec room, didnt do shit.


----------



## Hana (Oct 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I saved in the Pec room, didnt do shit.



You were lucky. A lot of people have crashed in the PEC Room when trying to get out of the decompression chamber. I did. Lost 2 hours because of it too.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 30, 2012)

Good thing that I'm sticking with the Vita version then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

Vita version has it worse.

I played the vita demo ... its much better on the 3DS


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2012)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf got a 39/40 from Famitsu, making it the highest rated Animal Crossing game to date.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Vita version has it worse.
> 
> I played the vita demo ... its much better on the 3DS



You're comparing the full game to a demo version...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

Eh Controls work better with two screens anyway. Besides the PEC crap happens on Vita's too

Your sig just got a shit ton more awesome dude


----------



## Escargon (Oct 31, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Good idea to post this where they'll see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Yeah lol.

2. Cant buy shit from Nintendo with my e-card. Noone here in my country can do it. And none i mean NONE of all of the game stores sells holders for DS games. Atleast they could have made a little plastic bag to hold it so i can put it down a freaking Pokemon card book.

3. :S

4. You cant do it with Pokemon for example.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4OF3RfKBWL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Escargon (Oct 31, 2012)

It happened again. Sometimes i press the turn power off button to pause the damn game and after losing some starcoins i said to myself "NEVER press that damn button" but suddenly i had diarrhea so i clicked on that damn button ran to my bathroom came back and woooooosh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Sin And Punishment Developer Treasure Working On 3DS Exclusive*



> 3D action shooter inbound
> 
> Veteran studio Treasure - the team behind the amazing Sin and Punishment: Star Successor - has confirmed that it is working on a 3DS exclusive.
> Speaking to UK magazine gamesTM, Treasure CEO Masato Maegawa revealed the exciting news:
> ...





OMG!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2012)

The Sin and Punishment sequel was disappointing but Treasure knows his shit. I was wondering what the hell they were doing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Sin and Punishment sequel was disappointing but Treasure knows his shit. I was wondering what the hell they were doing.


 I disagree... The game is awesome.. my Goty 2010.. I recomend it to anyone who one their ass kick.. The game is so awesome.. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz3Vcca-Ejs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2012)

I never played the Sin & Punishment games, but it seems interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

Always wanted to play it.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I never played the Sin & Punishment games, but it seems interesting.



Point and shoot with bits of hack and slash; all being done in a very flashy and catchy manner.

I played N64 version, which I enjoyed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSE84G4vjkc&feature=g-subs-u[/YOUTUBE]

this is so sexy 

why Alucard so geh?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2012)

Whats Geh mean?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2012)

ask shion


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Whats Geh mean?



Pretty much along the lines of: 'stupid/moronic/tasteless'



Khris said:


> ask shion



Good call, fucker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2012)

shion, stop trying to create some sort of sex tension between us..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2012)

I... I've been having cramps and constipation as of late.


----------



## Gino (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup Bitches.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

You want some of this fuckin' ?


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 1, 2012)

I think he does


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Always popping in at the wrong place at the right time, Gino..


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Vita version has it worse.
> 
> I played the vita demo ... its much better on the 3DS



LOl no, from what I heard the Vita version is much better than the 3DS version. It's glitch-free and has trophies, so that's why that version is better.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> LOl no, from what I heard the Vita version is much better than the 3DS version. It's glitch-free and has trophies, so that's why that version is better.



I like this kid.. he's a _true_, pure bred moron.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I like this kid.. he's a _true_, pure bred moron.



I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Its not glitch free, the controls are sub par and trophies arent worth shit, they're actually a pain in the motherfucking ass. I dont need useless shyet


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Its not glitch free, the controls are sub par and trophies arent worth shit, they're actually a pain in the motherfucking ass. I dont need useless shyet



I need some proof on what glitches you're having. From what I heard, the Vita version is glitch-free or doesn't have the game breaking glitches in the 3DS version. Trophies are worth shit, son. It's just a matter of using your effort to earn them. Controls are shit? Use a stylus then. 3DS version has two screens and 3D. Yeah...I guess?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I need some proof on what glitches you're having. From what I heard, the Vita version is glitch-free or doesn't have the game breaking glitches in the 3DS version. Trophies are worth shit, son. It's just a matter of using your effort to earn them. Controls are shit? Use a stylus then. 3DS version has two screens and 3D. Yeah...I guess?



Oh.. so you're going evidence is from what you heard, huh?

Well.. there goes all your credibility.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

I said subpar, not shit. I cant say something sucks unless its devoid of all quality.

Stylus>finger two screens>one screen

Just saying.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

I need some popcorn..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Be a dear Shion darling and go get some caramel for that corn mkay? >:3


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

This ain't no disney movie, son.. Hot sauce and chili powder up in this bitch.

Mexican.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Lmfao.

Wait the fuck is chilly powder?


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I said subpar, not shit. I cant say something sucks unless its devoid of all quality.
> 
> Stylus>finger two screens>one screen
> 
> Just saying.



Two screens doesn't seem that useful to me. And like I said, you can always use a stylus on the Vita version. And besides, where are the glitches in the Vita version you mentioned? In the end, if one version has game breaking glitches, and the other doesn't (which I've heard the Vita version does countless times on the internet), then the Vita version wins. Because I like to play my games without game-breaking glitches, man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

You keep saying game breaking. its just a save corruption that occurs in the PEC room,

I've saved in that room 4 times. Shit didnt happen.

I found the two screen format useful for one of the puzzles I did, Besides if you forget one of the passwords for a safe its always on the upper screen for you :3


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

*munch munch munch*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2012)

what game are we talking about? VRL? Oh God please no. I dun wanna buy a Vita for this.

3Ds has more titles I'm interested in.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2012)

999 and VLR should be coming in tomorrow. PUMPED!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> what game are we talking about? VRL? Oh God please no. I dun wanna buy a Vita for this.
> 
> 3Ds has more titles I'm interested in.


You dont need a vita 

Going to pull something from someone else


ForeverFlame said:


> Recommended Vita games:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _list_
> 
> ...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2012)

But if the 3DS has game breaking glitches and there is no patch...I wouldn't want to risk $40 unless I know it is fixable or a 90% way to avoid it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Just dont save in the damn PEC room. Its not as affluent in its appearance as the internet will lead you to believe,Vita version isnt glitch free and the controls are better on the 3DS personally. Experience is awesome. 

Besides I saved in that room 4 times without any consequence

I guess I got customer fealty because I pre-ordered and got my pre-ordered watch 

Kehehe


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't want the game.. 

Y'all turned me the fuck off worse than a fat chick wearing a thin g-string.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 2, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> But if the 3DS has game breaking glitches and there is no patch...I wouldn't want to risk $40 unless I know it is fixable or a 90% way to avoid it.


Game patches usually come with every System Update if memory serves.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

MK7 didn't.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 2, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> MK7 didn't.


Well I remember that Twilight Princess got a few updates through system patches, so... 

I'm wrong?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2012)

Gino quit being a pussy and buy the shit already


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2012)

MK7 got a patch, you dipshit. Kingdom Hearts 3D did as well. If there are game breaking glitches, the developers make patches for Nintendo to release either through system updates or the eShop.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

He generalized that the patches are all done through scheduled system updates. 

I merely stated the face that MK7 patch wasn't part of a system update, it was an exclusive DL only for itself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, I don't really give a shit about Vita but Dragon's Crown looks cool as all shit. That's something.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay this makes me feel better. If I had the cash to buy a 3DS I might, but I haveta get anew Xbox since mine stopped reading most of my disks.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 2, 2012)

WAIT WHAT THE FUCK?
They're remaking hearts for the Vita?



FUCKING NAMCO.


----------



## Gino (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

Shit's contagious..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2012)

YOU FUCKAA!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 4, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> WAIT WHAT THE FUCK?
> They're remaking hearts for the Vita?
> 
> 
> ...



Did Abyss not sell well enough on the 3DS? Or is Namco just being dicks with the Tales Franchise as usual?

Either way, FUCK NAMCO!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

I got nothin against Namco..

Then again, I give no fucks about Namco.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 5, 2012)

I gave up giving them fucks. 

We won;'t get Project X Zone anyways...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 5, 2012)

Bitch please we got a facebook group of 3000 for PXZ!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2012)

That's it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2K6tD9Z4dFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 5, 2012)

Is the cave story in the eshop the version which was going to be named cave story+?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I got nothin against Namco..
> 
> Then again, I give no fucks about Namco.



Same actually ......well almost.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't even remember the last Namco game I played...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2012)

I can


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

Is.. Soul Calibur Namco?


----------



## Gino (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep.........


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

So I *do* remember the last Namco title I played... 

Still don't give a shit.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 6, 2012)

Only thing I have against Namco is that there aren't more Tales games on platforms I actually have.

I do like Soul Calibur though


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

Did anyone _ask _what you liked?

No.

Nobody gives a shit what you like, bitch tits. 

Git da fook outta heee.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

*KINGDOM HEARTS 3D Ships 650,000 In North America and Europe!*



> Square Enix has released their latest results briefing for the six month period of April-September 2012, which includes sale numbers of games released throughout Japan, North America, and Europe. *Detailed on page six of the report is the amount of units shipped for each of their latest games, which shows that KINGDOM HEARTS 3D [Dream Drop Distance] has shipped 650,000 units across North America and Europe since its late-July 2012 release.*
> 
> Note that shipment only means how much of the game was stocked and does not reflect actual unit sales.





 Yay!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice to see that KH3D moved so many units.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nice to see that KH3D moved so many units.



"Shipped"         .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DiQ7h8EStU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
Damn a 2/5 score? Not to mention TrollFaqs is having a meltdown about the info on the combat system and stuff. 

I'll ignore them like i usually do but with what some of the reasonable people are saying, they seem rather disappointed about this title.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm inventory management battles.
Now it's actually important, he's just a wuss.
When do you exactly NOT kill everything or Run away in a rpg?
Puzzles can be hard.
3/5 from what he said everyone is  just so damn casual now I swear


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

3/5 ey? 

Sounds about right...


----------



## Corran (Nov 7, 2012)

I was excited for new Paper Mario since it was first shown, but over time my interest dwindled and pulling most of the RPG elements killed nearly all my interest unfortunately.
Might pick it up when it drops in price down the line.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

This man be talkin some sense. ^


----------



## DedValve (Nov 7, 2012)

So super paper mario isn't TTYD in 3D with several new features that expand upon the first two? 


My heart


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

I can see why you'd expect that shit. ^

Seeing as how Nintendo usually re-hashes their Mario games with one or two new fucking gimmicks. 

If you need to fix your heart, find yourself a latin prostitute. You should be fine.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 7, 2012)

Rehashing is what Ninty does best. They should stick with that. Want something new then have Ninty make a new awesome IP like what they did with Pikmin. They really should do more like that. 

Also all the latins in my areas are dominican. I'll pass


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2012)

First Mario Tennis, now Super Paper Mario. Nintendo must be getting cheap on us.


----------



## Gino (Nov 7, 2012)

Paper Mario 3D can't be that bad right?.........RIGHT?!?!?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 7, 2012)

Gino said:


> Paper Mario 3D can't be that bad right?.........RIGHT?!?!?!



Probably isn't, at least DmC is there to be the baseline for terrible this year.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

Gino said:


> Paper Mario 3D can't be that bad right?.........RIGHT?!?!?!



Oh... It can be bad. 

It has a lot potential to be bad. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Probably isn't, at least DmC is there to be the baseline for terrible this year.



We have yet to see... Hehe


----------



## Gino (Nov 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Probably isn't, at least DmC is there to be the baseline for terrible this year.


They thought they were playing it smart with a January release date.OHOHO capcom


"Shion" said:


> Oh... It can be bad.
> 
> It has a lot potential to be bad.
> 
> ...


It will be terrible no other options.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I can see why you'd expect that shit. ^
> 
> Seeing as how Nintendo usually re-hashes their Mario games with one or two new fucking gimmicks.



Go back and compare SMG, SMSS, SM64, and SM3DLand, then tell me how they're all just rehashes with a slapped-on gimmick. Though if we are talking about NSMB in general....

Go ahead, i'll wait. 

Oh, but didn't you say you haven't played a mainline 3D Mario game in a while since Sunshine? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> First Mario Tennis, now Super Paper Mario. Nintendo must be getting cheap on us.



Heard Tennis-open was meh, especially on content so i can concede to that. Though idk about Paper Mario yet. NSMB2 i could also understand.

Go look at Luigi's Mansion and Animal Crossing, totally not what i would call cheap.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Go look at Luigi's Mansion and Animal Crossing, totally not what i would call cheap.



Luigi's Mansion 2 looks cool for what it is since I loved the first one. I couldn't give less of a shit about Animal Crossing, that game is more pointless that fucking MMO's.

And yeah, Mario has been creatively dead ever since Galaxy 2. Super Mario 3D land is Galaxies without the good ideas and a shit load of forced nostalgia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Rehashing is what Ninty does best. They should stick with that. Want something new then have Ninty make a new awesome IP like what they did with Pikmin. They really should do more like that.
> 
> *Also all the latins in my areas are dominican. I'll pass *


 Meaning? what do you have against my women..

Malvingt2 is Dominican.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Luigi's Mansion 2 looks cool for what it is since I loved the first one. I couldn't give less of a shit about Animal Crossing, that game is more pointless that fucking MMO's.
> 
> And yeah, Mario has been creatively dead ever since Galaxy 2. Super Mario 3D land is Galaxies without the good ideas and a shit load of forced nostalgia.



Nice.  Oh, ok then....

3DLand doesn't feel like Galaxy to me aside from the artsyle. Personal opinions i guess, i still disagree since i still enjoyed the game a lot. It's not dead yet, it's just taking a breather. 

But mark my words, the next 3D Mario game WILL be a creative amazing experience like no tomorrow. 

Side note, which dp you like more. Galaxy 1 or Galaxy 2?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Go back and compare SMG, SMSS, SM64, and SM3DLand, then tell me how they're all just rehashes with a slapped-on gimmick. Though if we are talking about NSMB in general....
> 
> Go ahead, i'll wait.
> 
> ...



LM only had one game, so far. 

Shit has room for improvement. 

As far as the NSMB series, they're shit IMO. I _did_ play a couple titles, but soon gave up on it like I did with paper mario's punk ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass. 

The sports mario games are just more gimmicks slapped with the 'Mario' name so it can sell.

Honestly, the one i actually enjoyed was Strikers Charged.

Shit was fun.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The sports mario games are just more gimmicks slapped with the 'Mario' name so it can sell.


Not on the GBA


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> First Mario Tennis, now Super Paper Mario. Nintendo must be getting cheap on us.



I found Super Paper Mario to be very fun. To quote a post I made on GameFAQs concerning Sticker Star...

"If SS plays like TTYD: "lol Mario rehashes didn't bother changing anything Nintendoomed no creativity left"

If SS doesn't play like TTYD: "lol Nintendo has no good ideas anymore should've kept it the same Nintendoomed no creativity left"

Apply to every game and every game company/developer ever.

You can't win."


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Not on the GBA



And who gave a shit about GBA?


Children?


Death-kun said:


> I found Super Paper Mario to be very fun. To quote a post I made on GameFAQs concerning Sticker Star...
> 
> "If SS plays like TTYD: "lol Mario rehashes didn't bother changing anything Nintendoomed no creativity left"
> 
> ...



You _can_ win. 

Just stop making Paper Mario games completely and make something good.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You _can_ win.
> 
> Just stop making Paper Mario games completely and make something good.



I guess everyone should stop making games then, because no game can live up to expectations of everyone that plays it. There will always be a loud group of people that bitch no matter what.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Not all games, no...

Just paper Mario. Shit can go shove a thumb up its ass and fuck itself.

A good example is the metal gear series.

Each game keeps the classic element of stealth, or the run and gun 'Rambo' style. Choice up to you.

Now, each game brings something _different_ to the table. Not a gimmick, no. It brings in a new element each time that forces you to change the way you play/view the game, while keeping its old style.

Paper Mario? What new does it bring that changes _anything_ besides a new boss here and there, or a new fucking princess you have to save? 

/Rant over


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Paper Mario? What new does it bring that changes _anything_ besides a new boss here and there, or a new fucking princess you have to save?
> 
> /Rant over



You've never even played the games, so you can't say anything.  Paper Mario was a great RPG, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door was an amazing RPG, Super Paper Mario was a 2D _and_ 3D platformer with RPG elements, and Sticker Star has changed it up yet again. All of them have had different characters (besides the mandatory Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Peach), plots, villains and gameplay elements.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You've never even played the games, so you can't say anything.  *Paper Mario was a great RPG, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door was an amazing RPG*, Super Paper Mario was a 2D _and_ 3D platformer with RPG elements, and Sticker Star has changed it up yet again. All of them have had different characters (besides the mandatory Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Peach), plots, villains and gameplay elements.



Right there.

A great RPG, im sure.. 

But what changed between the first two besides bosses and characters? 

The third one I can acknowledge, since 2-3D gaming changes things, butt the other two? 

I hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

you muthafucka's still arguing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

You wanna get *fucked* in the ass, Gino??

ALWAYS at the _wrong_ place at the right time.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

NOT TODAY MUTHAFUCKA YOHOHOHO!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Right there.
> 
> A great RPG, im sure..
> 
> ...



Areas, plot, enemies, sidequests, gameplay elements. With your logic, it'd be like saying that all the Dragon Quest games are terrible because they're all turn-based RPGs.

Paper Mario: TTYD was pretty much Paper Mario perfected.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Areas, plot, enemies, sidequests, gameplay elements. With your logic, it'd be like saying that all the *Dragon Quest games are terrible because they're all turn-based RPGs.*



THEREFORE THEY ALL SUCK ASS!!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh you


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh you



whoopinvegeta'sass


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Japan lines up for Animal Crossing New Leaf (3DS)*





For Death Kun


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

Petition for that emote. Shion. 


I want AC: New Leaf so bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Japan lines up for Animal Crossing New Leaf (3DS)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor fucking *MORONS*.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2012)

*UH, UH! I GOTTA PLANT A VIRTUAL BRUSH AS *FAST* AS I FUCKING CAN! OUT OF MY FUCKING WAY!*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *UH, UH! I GOTTA PLANT A VIRTUAL BRUSH AS *FAST* AS I FUCKING CAN! OUT OF MY FUCKING WAY!*



*BITCH, I MUST REMOVE MY WEEDS, RAPIDLY, FOR A QUICKER BONER.

FUCK YOU, FUCK YOU!!!!*


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

_*lil bitch I'm on a whole another plant*_


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Gino said:


> _*lil bitch I'm on a whole another plant*_



*WATCH YOUR ASS, BITCH, CUZ I'M GOING TO YOUR WORLD AND AM GONNA FUCK IT.*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> "If SS plays like TTYD: "lol Mario rehashes didn't bother changing anything Nintendoomed no creativity left"
> 
> If SS doesn't play like TTYD: "lol Nintendo has no good ideas anymore should've kept it the same Nintendoomed no creativity left"
> 
> ...



Thank....

Fucking....

You.​
I am quoting this shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

Dude just back the fuck up a couple of seconds


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Ey, *FUCK YOU.*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

@St Night: Who me?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

No, fucker.. NO


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

okay.jpg


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Naa.. I dunno what the fuck I'm talking about. 

Just raging for fun.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

...Lol yall posted a whole nother page before I got to tell ya to back up. Yall seriously need to put a lid on that weasel like now.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

What fucking weasel?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Thank....
> 
> Fucking....
> 
> ...



I am the bringer of truth.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

And faggotry.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm goddamn Santa Claus.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

You only wish you had a base of free labor slaves making and ordering frivolous crap for you located in the North Pole.

Spray paint a muskrat gold and put it on your head and you're basically Donald Trump. The American dream


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I found Super Paper Mario to be very fun. To quote a post I made on GameFAQs concerning Sticker Star...
> 
> "If SS plays like TTYD: "lol Mario rehashes didn't bother changing anything Nintendoomed no creativity left"
> 
> ...



Bu-buu-buu...but! GameXplain said its horrible! 2/5 score said so!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*THANKYOU.*


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 8, 2012)

You'll never know whether it's good or not till you try it.


----------



## Corran (Nov 8, 2012)

^A demo would be great then, is there one? I know KH3D got one.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2012)

There should be one up on the e-Shop right now, as well as a demo of Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> You'll never know whether it's good or not till you try it.



VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> There should be one up on the e-Shop right now, as well as a demo of Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion.



Cool will check out the Paper Mario demo when I get home.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2012)

NOOOPE


----------



## G (Nov 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> There should be one up on the e-Shop right now, as well as a demo of Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion.



Damn, i gotta check those out


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2012)

Last game I bought was KH: 3d anything decent come out or is it back to Steam?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

Paper Mario is should be considered a shovel ware title.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2012)

Should?
I thought it was confirmed


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Should?
> I thought it was confirmed



I gotta look into that.


----------



## Gino (Nov 9, 2012)

Arkham City is pretty solid.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

Gino said:


> Arkham City is pretty solid.



Now who in the fuck said _anything_ about Arkham City??

Looks to me like someone is looking to


----------



## Masurao (Nov 10, 2012)

Getting Paper Mario on the E-shop at 12 am.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2012)

You poor, poor bastard.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2012)

Take it up the ass.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You poor, poor bastard.



Nope. 

Though looking at this thread, it seems you really have nothing better to do than randomly spam obscenities in this thread.  You must really be bored.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2012)

(this is a giant sticker)

:33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2012)

Castiel said:


> (this is a giant sticker)
> 
> :33



It's amazing. :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't wait to get the next Paper Mario.


----------



## Gino (Nov 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Now who in the fuck said _anything_ about Arkham City??
> 
> Looks to me like someone is looking to


It was just a random thought muthafucka


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there a demo for Paper Mario yet? Someone here lied to me a few days ago saying there was one on the store :I


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2012)

Game is fun so far.  I like Kresti's intro, and the humor that makes me like the series is still intact 


"Shion" said:


> You poor, poor bastard.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 12, 2012)

Im so jelly I wont get paper mario 3ds until december D:


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Never say 'jelly' ever again.. ^

Your credibility plummets to shit. 

Now, @Topic:

*FUCK* Paper Mario's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sticker ass. 

I'm a hater, people.. You should already know this.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2012)

Dark days when Shion touts 'credibility'


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 12, 2012)

I think shions problem is the q-tip lodged in his anus.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I think shions problem is the q-tip lodged in his anus.



Ain't nothin lodged in my anus, yet.

I'm just very picky with the games that I play, if you haven't guessed.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

Paper Mario is very fun so far. 



Corran said:


> Is there a demo for Paper Mario yet? Someone here lied to me a few days ago saying there was one on the store :I



That was my bad. I thought there was a demo, but there was only a demo for Epic Mickey.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Never say 'jelly' ever again.. ^
> 
> Your credibility plummets to shit.
> 
> ...



I'm so peanut-buttery? 

I want sticker star so bad. Fuck your hate, my love is stronger. It transcends the stars!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'm so peanut-buttery?
> 
> I want sticker star so bad. Fuck your hate, my love is stronger. It transcends the stars!



See, now that's just stupid...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2012)

The only guy on the internet who translates Ippo is very much anticipating this game (he's continually broke so he's just playing XCom repeatedly until he gets it) 

In any case game is fun so far, just plain light hearted fun.

Though props for using a Miles O'brien gif


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone get the sequel to 999 doors?

I heard it's amazing


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Fuck me, they're stupider than I though.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

I never cared much for AC. It's addicting as hell but when I put off the game for a few weeks to give it a break I dread coming back to new neighbors, different seasons (and I don't like messing with the clock since it ruins the charm for me) and of course the goddamn weeds  

All dem bitches are lazy in that town. It really DOES go to hell without you. We need a new mayor.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2012)

I obsessively played the DS one but ater 3 months I got bored and left.  Then I came back a year later and just nuked it and sold it


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> All dem bitches are lazy in that town. It really DOES go to hell without you. We need a new mayor.



In Animal Crossing: New Leaf, you ARE the mayor!


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> In Animal Crossing: New Leaf, you ARE the mayor!



my pants just got tighter. 

Wait! How far does my power go as mayor? Is it like some retarded title that does nothing other than people recognizing your a mayor then laughing behind your back or do you actually have power like tax the fuck out of the poor force them to move out, invite the rich and royally screw up the economy!

And when running for mayor can you mudsling your opponent by saying they slept with underage girls and attack their views on LGBT rights while doing absolutely nothing about it yourself? 

Because if so this will be the greatest game ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> my pants just got tighter.
> 
> Wait! How far does my power go as mayor? Is it like some retarded title that does nothing other than people recognizing your a mayor then laughing behind your back or do you actually have power like tax the fuck out of the poor force them to move out, invite the rich and royally screw up the economy!
> 
> ...



You have the power to kick tom  out of town.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have the power to kick tom  out of town.



Mr. Resseti.....fuck why wont he leave!


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have the power to kick tom  out of town.



Tom Nook? 

Sold.


----------



## Ari (Nov 12, 2012)

can't wait to play sticker star


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol.

You guys..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Lol.
> 
> You guys..



Oh you.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

Ari said:


> can't wait to play sticker star



It's a great game. I just beat the first boss after 5 hours (I take my sweet time, dunno how you play) and even though some may consider it bland I found it to be awesome because they handled it very well.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 12, 2012)

Considering I'm planning on getting a Wii U... I don't think I'll be getting Sticker Star, at least not for a while. (Gonna have to work a few more Saturdays for that overtime pay...)

This isn't the first 3DS Mario I didn't lap up at launch, the other being NSMB2, but unlike the other one, I'm sure I'll enjoy Sticker Star, unless some friends of mine have any say in it.




And wow, ACNL sold out in Japan. I'm interested in getting it myself, seeing as I really like games with customization mechanics and I've been a fan of the series since the GCN game...

Except The Wii version sucked as it was more or less a console Wild World...

Oh and this one has the return of the TRAIN!!! Just not the old school train like in AC:GCN... But still, a FREAKING TRAIN!!!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2012)

Man some of these puzzles in Sticker Star are obtuse as fuck.  

Fun though.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 14, 2012)

Another week, another milestone reached for the 3DS in japan, this time it leaps beyond the 8 million mark like its nothing thanks to a massive sales boost from Animal Crossing New Leaf.



			
				Neogaf said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="2"]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> |System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Animal Crossing debuted at more than 600k copies sold, considering Nintendo shipped about 600k copies its safe to say the game is sold out as fuck, and aside the retail copies more than 200k digital copies of the game were sold, so that brings the first week total to more than 800k, which is about twice as many copies sold by any other game in the series in their respective debuts.

Why this game comes out till next year Nintendo!?

Oh and Sticker Star is awesome! screw the haters!






_[Agenda]The 3DS XL will outsell the life time sales of the Vita next week, just pointing that random fact out for no apparent reason![/Agenda]_


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Why this game comes out till next year Nintendo!?
> 
> Oh and Sticker Star is awesome! screw the haters!



Because fuck us, that's why. 

And yes it is awesome.  There's "only" 5 worlds (I think), but if you take your time to battle and search for all the secrets and whatever else, each level can take between 30-60 minutes. Sometimes even more. I spent about 50 minutes on level 2-2 last night, the Yoshi Sphinx was awesome.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Because fuck us, that's why.
> 
> And yes it is awesome.  There's "only" 5 worlds (I think), but if you take your time to battle and search for all the secrets and whatever else, each level can take between 30-60 minutes. Sometimes even more. I spent about 50 minutes on level 2-2 last night, the Yoshi Sphinx was awesome.



You and me are playing very similarly, I swear I spend like 8 hours on the first world and I'm currently just halfway thru world 2, I just love looking EVERYWHERE and going back to the museum to store every single new sticker I find.

The game is very different form the original Paper Mario and TTYD of course, but I think its not trying to be like those 2, much like Super Paper Mario its trying to be its own thing, and I believe this game actually did right what SPM failed at.

I will say this right now, I have never played anything like this game before, last time I felt this was when I played Kid Icarus Uprising, it feels so unique and fresh, I'm sure the complaints are from people expecting a TTYD2, but if you look at this game as its own thing you realize how brilliantly designed it is, if Super Paper Mario had level design as good as this it would been better regarded I'm sure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Another week, another milestone reached for the 3DS in japan, this time it leaps beyond the 8 million mark like its nothing thanks to a massive sales boost from Animal Crossing New Leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 14, 2012)

I finally got a copy of Sticker Star yesterday. Now I just need to find the time to actually play it...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> You and me are playing very similarly, I swear I spend like 8 hours on the first world and I'm currently just halfway thru world 2, I just love looking EVERYWHERE and going back to the museum to store every single new sticker I find.
> 
> The game is very different form the original Paper Mario and TTYD of course, but I think its not trying to be like those 2, much like Super Paper Mario its trying to be its own thing, and I believe this game actually did right what SPM failed at.
> 
> I will say this right now, I have never played anything like this game before, last time I felt this was when I played Kid Icarus Uprising, it feels so unique and fresh, I'm sure the complaints are from people expecting a TTYD2, but if you look at this game as its own thing you realize how brilliantly designed it is, if Super Paper Mario had level design as good as this it would been better regarded I'm sure.



I also love the fact that there are "secret" levels. Or, rather, secret exits in some of the levels that let you get to the other levels you would otherwise not be able to play though. Sticker Star really gives incentive to go back to older levels to search for everything. 

Another TTYD-styled game would've been great, and I'd be ecstatic if they went back to the RPG-style for the next Paper Mario game, but I'm enjoying SS based on its own merits. The battles are diverse and fun, especially with so many stickers (attacks) at your disposal, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. You know, the people that say that the entire game is based upon having the right stickers to blow through all the battles. Yeah, just like how the older Paper Mario games relied on using the right attacks to defeat the bosses.  If SS played like TTYD people would be mad that they didn't change anything. And they're still mad because SS doesn't play TTYD. There will be people upset at something no matter what. 

It really is a unique and fresh experience, it's such a great game, a definite must-own 3DS game. And I've only beaten World 1 and two levels of World 2.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

I see dicks in other men's mouths all over this thread.

Metaphorical dicks... Lots of them.

(At least one up Gino's ass)


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 14, 2012)

You'd know about dick's in the mouth wouldn't you?


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I see dicks in other men's mouths all over this thread.
> 
> Metaphorical dicks... Lots of them.
> 
> (At least one up Gino's ass)



Get my ass out of yo thoughts muthafucka


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> You'd know about dick's in the mouth wouldn't you?



Obviously. 



Gino said:


> Get my ass out of yo thoughts muthafucka



Well... speak of the devil.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

You guys and your dicks.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm talking about a badass game Zero Escape and all you asshats and dicksuckas are talking about Animal Crossing and Stickers

Fuck is wrong with humanity?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought we were talking about penis.

Not that that's any better....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

I ain't talking bout no stickers or ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass animal crossing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn't play 999 (yet) so I'm not excited for Zero Escape.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 14, 2012)

Its funny now that I remember how it was back when Sticker Star was first revealed in E3 2010.

People were ready to start complaining about Sticker Star being a TTYD rehash, I can clearly recall a ton of "I bet you will once again have a Tattle Goomba, and a Kooper/Koops wannabe, and a bob-om, and that you will need to collect 7 star thingies in 8 chapters".

People were super ready to scream "Nintendo does nothing but rehash", and then the sticker system was revealed and suddenly doing something new its the bad thing, how dare they not make TTYD all over again!?

People claim to hate "rehashing" and want something new, but when something new is given to them (Kid Icarus Uprising, Paper Mario Sticker Star) now suddenly they want something more "traditional".

And now I'm sad cause I remember that around that time there was a huge amount of complaints over Aero's english voice in Megaman Legends 3... man if that people knew back then what would end happening...





Also whats with the super rude post about male genitalia...?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yup, that's the Nintendo cycle. If a game is different, scream how Nintendo should have kept it the same. If the game is the same, scream how Nintendo should have made it different. 

Anyway, I'm trying to find the secret exit in 2-1.  I haven't found it so far, so hopefully I'm going to find it somewhere in the pyramid.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, that's the Nintendo cycle. If a game is different, scream how Nintendo should have kept it the same. If the game is the same, scream how Nintendo should have made it different.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to find the secret exit in 2-1.  I haven't found it so far, so hopefully I'm going to find it somewhere in the pyramid.



Only levels with a yellow dot have secret exits (once you beat a level the level dot turns either blue or yellow, if its blue it means you found every exit, if its yellow it has still one exit more), I don't think 2-1 has a secret exit since at least in my game it still has a blue dot already, I haven't beaten 2-3 but maybe the secret path that connects with 2-1 is there.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hm, that would make the most sense. I've scoured 2-1 anyway and I can't find it, so I'm gonna complete the level and check out 2-3.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hm, that would make the most sense. I've scoured 2-1 anyway and I can't find it, so I'm gonna complete the level and check out 2-3.



I'm really liking how secret filled the levels in world 2 are, the Yoshi Sphinx was packed with secrets, some a little tricky to guess (I found a gigantic hammer sticker! and some mysterious scrap piece...)

I haven't got stuck not even once yet unlike some reviews said, the most cryptic part I have encountered so far is on the Yoshi sphinx needing you to hit a wall to reveal a secret door, maybe people got stuck there? paperization does nothing but come on... a completely empty room? there is no way there's nothing there!

But yeah, the way to tell one level has a secret exit is by the color of dot it turns when you beat it, that's how I discovered 1-3 had a second exit since the dot turned yellow instead of blue and had an uncovered path linked to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

The sphinx was jam-packed with secrets, I found most of them the first time around though. I especially liked the boss fight with Kamek.  And I wonder what those scrap pieces are going to be used for eventually. So many secrets and mysteries!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 14, 2012)

Shame on you Death. Get on Amazon and get it. Off your ass now. Deathly so!

Zero escape is freaking epic.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 14, 2012)

3DS is outselling vita 46 to 1 in japan. 

I think the vita is dead


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Shame on you Death. Get on Amazon and get it. Off your ass now. Deathly so!
> 
> Zero escape is freaking epic.



I have 999 on my flash cart waiting to be played, I just haven't done it yet. 



Goova said:


> 3DS is outselling vita 46 to 1 in japan.
> 
> I think the vita is dead



I wish it wasn't dead.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

It better be worth my time, you little fuck.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> tl;dr





			
				Gamasutra said:
			
		

> *3DS outsells Vita 47-to-1 in Japan*
> 
> Last week, the Vita hit a new all-time low in the country, selling only 4,021 units. By comparison, the 3DS sold nearly 47 times that many, at 187,077...The Vita had no new releases last week, and none of its games appear in the top 30 chart. There are, by comparison, fourteen 3DS games.


More to the point.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Found the secret exit in level 2-3, finally.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Found the secret exit in level 2-3, finally.



I did too! it was kinda tricky to find but leads to 2-4 that has a couple puzzles that eventually made me learn about a hidden area in 2-1... that's crazy!

I scored 2 more of the mysterious scraps, maybe they will be used in 2-5? hmm...

Also 1-1 has 2 very quick to reach paperize spots to upgrade attack stickers, one is in the stump near the bridge and the other its over a circle of upside down flowers that you reveal with your hammer, putting attack stickers there makes a "?" block appear that very likely will contain a shiny version of the sticker you put, and if you put a shiny one you get a flashy one! very useful to get stickers for the museum.

Also, what the heck was up with being able to paperize Luigi in 1-6?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

Liek omgz gais, stickerz!!


----------



## DedValve (Nov 15, 2012)

Any good black Friday deals?

Target has a 3dsxl red bundled with Mario 3dland for $150.might just get it.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

Not in my city.. Fuckers are terrible with bundles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Goova said:


> 3DS is outselling vita 46 to 1 in japan.
> 
> I think the vita is dead



Yeah... it is dead. Do you guys know that the CoD game for Vita took 5 months to be make according to rumors? reason why is horrible. It was suppose to be an IP killer and sell Vita like crazy.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I didn't play 999 (yet) so I'm not excited for Zero Escape.



Duuude, 999 is like the best DS game ever. Play it _now_!  

I still need to buy my copy of Zero Escape. Gamestop only has the lame 3DS version though at the moment. I want the Vita version dammit!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol your the lame ass for saying that crap.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2012)

So I've decided two things - Fallblox is even more genius than Pullblox and Vitrue's Last Reward is best played on a 3DS. In the latter case, the game is cleatly built around dual screen and stylus use.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 15, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Any good black Friday deals?
> 
> Target has a 3dsxl red bundled with Mario 3dland for $150.might just get it.



Not an XL, just the regular one, still a damn good deal though. Bestbuy's also offering the same deal; I recommend you get it there since they're also offering KH3D for just $15. Most other stores I've checked have it for $20.  

 got the best BF deals overall this year imo.


----------



## Ari (Nov 15, 2012)

still can't wait to buy sticker star..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I did too! it was kinda tricky to find but leads to 2-4 that has a couple puzzles that eventually made me learn about a hidden area in 2-1... that's crazy!
> 
> I scored 2 more of the mysterious scraps, maybe they will be used in 2-5? hmm...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm glad there were those sand geysers that let you go back to the beginning so you could try to find the right route again. I ended up exploring the whole place anyway, though. 

You will see what they're used for, if you haven't already... 

I don't usually go back to upgrade stickers. I have so many coins that it's not really necessary, I can buy whatever stickers I need. 

Wait, there is a 1-6?


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, I'm glad there were those sand geysers that let you go back to the beginning so you could try to find the right route again. I ended up exploring the whole place anyway, though.
> 
> You will see what they're used for, if you haven't already...
> 
> ...



Already beaten world 2! it was very obvious which sticker was needed to deal the most damage to the boss though, still I used it in the first turn and you are suposed to let the boss grow, the bigger it is the more damage it deals.

Upgrading stickers is something I do mostly for the museum, since getting Flashy stickers is not common, so with that method I got flashy ones for pretty much every common attack sticker available so far (except the mushroom, shiny ones can be bought but I haven't come across a flashy mushroom yet.)

Make sure you got the light bulb in the Yoshi Sphinx! i missed it the first time I went there! (I facepalmed when I saw how obvious it was, I cant believe I didn't see it the first time...)

1-6 is the Goomba Fortress.

Currently I am in world 3, holy crap this world is huge!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Not an XL, just the regular one, still a damn good deal though. Bestbuy's also offering the same deal; I recommend you get it there since they're also offering KH3D for just $15. Most other stores I've checked have it for $20.
> 
> got the best BF deals overall this year imo.



^ (use bro), you are the fucking MAN. 

FUCK yes. 

I'll be getting KH DDD. 

Maybe a couple other bullshit-ass games, but this is looking good. :


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Already beaten world 2! it was very obvious which sticker was needed to deal the most damage to the boss though, still I used it in the first turn and you are suposed to let the boss grow, the bigger it is the more damage it deals.
> 
> Upgrading stickers is something I do mostly for the museum, since getting Flashy stickers is not common, so with that method I got flashy ones for pretty much every common attack sticker available so far (except the mushroom, shiny ones can be bought but I haven't come across a flashy mushroom yet.)
> 
> ...



Yup. If you don't use the right Thing sticker the boss drags on forever.  It was still a very cool boss nonetheless. I don't know why people are complaining about them. Yes, they are bigger versions, but they have their own unique attacks and ways to beat them. It's not like you're just battling a regular enemy that's big. 

I just got to the museum last night since, for some reason, the thought of paperizing in Decalburg never occurred to me lol. But now I'm gonna try to completely fill the museum. 

Yup, I already got the lightbulb. I've been trying to wake up Wiggler in 3-1, but I didn't figure it out and I was really tired last night, so I just gave up. I thought the logical choice would've been the jackhammer, but it didn't work. 

And I think 1-5 is the Goomba Fortress.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> ^ (use bro), you are the fucking MAN.
> 
> FUCK yes.
> 
> ...



All i need to hear, brudda'. 

But for the rest of the hot deals.... Shame about the XL though.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Not bad shit, ey?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2012)

So when do you think they'll add HTML5 Compatability to the 3DS?

I just saw that youtube is finally updating their playbacks with hTML5 code so we will be able to watch videos on the WII U on the Net


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> So when do you think they'll add HTML5 Compatability to the 3DS?
> 
> I just saw that youtube is finally updating their playbacks with hTML5 code so we will be able to watch videos on the WII U on the Net



Google just released the Youtube app for the Wii and WiiU as well.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2012)

Youtube app is pure shit on the PS3. Buggy and laggy as hell

I can watch videos better by going on their browser and going to youtube from there

Maybe because all the videos are locked in 240p format



Velocity said:


> So I've decided two things - Fallblox is even more genius than Pullblox and Vitrue's Last Reward is best played on a 3DS. In the latter case, the game is cleatly built around dual screen and stylus use.



Have fun, maybe I should try out some demos.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yup. If you don't use the right Thing sticker the boss drags on forever.  It was still a very cool boss nonetheless. I don't know why people are complaining about them. Yes, they are bigger versions, but they have their own unique attacks and ways to beat them. It's not like you're just battling a regular enemy that's big.
> 
> I just got to the museum last night since, for some reason, the thought of paperizing in Decalburg never occurred to me lol. But now I'm gonna try to completely fill the museum.
> 
> ...




To wake up the wiggler just use that one Thing a goomba used to wake up the Bob-oms on Goomba Fortress, the game hints you with that but maybe it didn't occurred to you cause said thing has a regular sticker size and the outline next to the wiggler is big.

I was tempted to not put the fountain back on to have the toad in the plaza freaking out the entire game.

and no, 1-6 is definitively  Goomba Fortress.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> To wake up the wiggler just use that one Thing a goomba used to wake up the Bob-oms on Goomba Fortress, the game hints you with that but maybe it didn't occurred to you cause said thing has a regular sticker size and the outline next to the wiggler is big.
> 
> I was tempted to not put the fountain back on to have the toad in the plaza freaking out the entire game.
> 
> and no, 1-6 is definitively  Goomba Fortress.



Ohhhh, that thing. I'm not sure if I ever picked up that thing from the Goomba Fortress.  I'll have to go back and get it, then. The game says you need to make a loud noise and all I had at the time was the jackhammer. So that's why it seemed like the logical choice. 

B-But the game says Goomba Fortress is 1-5.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ohhhh, that thing. I'm not sure if I ever picked up that thing from the Goomba Fortress.  I'll have to go back and get it, then. The game says you need to make a loud noise and all I had at the time was the jackhammer. So that's why it seemed like the logical choice.
> 
> B-But the game says Goomba Fortress is 1-5.



Really? my game has Goomba Fortress as 1-6, maybe its cause you unlocked it before unlocking both the levels connected to 1-3?

in my game it goes like this:

1-1 Warm Fuzzy Plains
1-2 Bouquet Gardens
1-3 Water's Edge Way
1-4 Hither Thither Hill
1-5 Whammino Mountain
1-6 Goomba Fortress


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh wait, now that you say that, you may be right.  I had forgotten about Warm Fuzzy Plains, I was only thinking about the 4 levels (including the secret one) in a square formation that are right next to the Goomba Fortress. So Goomba Fortress should be 1-6, yeah.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

The World said:


> Youtube app is pure shit on the PS3. Buggy and laggy as hell
> 
> I can watch videos better by going on their browser and going to youtube from there
> 
> ...



YouTube app is shit across all platforms.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been using phones too much. I just tried to use pinch-to-zoom on my 3ds internet browser.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamn, World 3 in Paper Mario: Sticker Star is so huge.  Level 3-8 and I still think I have 3 or 4 more levels to go.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck off with that shit.

Ain't nobody talking about that bullshit.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG... I feel so incredibly dumb for not realizing sooner that Sticker shops have a second page that usually sells big stickers if you press L or R depending on the store...

How the heck didn't I realize this sooner!?



















Sticker Star talk can's be stopped!!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> OMG... I feel so incredibly dumb for not realizing sooner that Sticker shops have a second page that usually sells big stickers if you press L or R depending on the store...
> 
> How the heck didn't I realize this sooner!?
> 
> Sticker Star talk can's be stopped!!




I just found this out today too.  I bought all the Big Shiny stickers in Decalburg and added them to the museum.

By the way, the boss of world 3 is so awesome.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 22, 2012)

CANT FIND MY FUCKING CHARGER


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 22, 2012)

And yet another thing I cant believe I never noticed before!

In Decalburg in the far left house in the area with 3 houses you can read newspaper articles that talk about... well "you know who" that you can find hidden in several levels and are able to Paperize, it seems that for each time you successfully Paperize him a new article is added!

Pretty cool, I wish I had realized this sooner cause said individual little side quests were one of my favorite things in previous Paper Mario games, glad to see the tradition is still alive in Sticker Star!


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 22, 2012)

I just wanted to say that Sticker Star is _fucking awesome_, that is all.


----------



## Ari (Nov 23, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> And yet another thing I cant believe I never noticed before!
> 
> In Decalburg in the far left house in the area with 3 houses you can read newspaper articles that talk about... well "you know who" that you can find hidden in several levels and are able to Paperize, it seems that for each time you successfully Paperize him a new article is added!
> 
> Pretty cool, I wish I had realized this sooner cause said individual little side quests were one of my favorite things in previous Paper Mario games, glad to see the tradition is still alive in Sticker Star!



lol @ you know who placed in random spots


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

I won't be playing the 3ds for awhike because my shit is gone.Thinking about getting the 3ds xxl but the price went up lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2012)

And a new dildo?


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh you muthafucka


----------



## Ari (Nov 23, 2012)

get a double sided dildo for us


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm gonna kill you both.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there a 3 sided one? I want in.


----------



## Ari (Nov 23, 2012)

looks like gino doesn't want in


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 24, 2012)

Make him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## Ari (Nov 24, 2012)

i'll let him sniff my feet


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Been busy so I haven't been able to continue with Sticker Star. I beat World 3 but haven't been able to find my way to World 4.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Been busy so I haven't been able to continue with Sticker Star. I beat World 3 but haven't been able to find my way to World 4.



Go to the port north of Decalburg, there inside one of the storehouses you can find the piece the boat is missing. (Remember to paperize everything suspicious!)

Just letting you know, you NEED to use the fishing hook for the boss battle that ensues there! (its the easiest Thing to re-stock since its in the secret door in the level that SELLS the secret doors in world 3)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Been busy so I haven't been able to continue with Sticker Star. I beat World 3 but haven't been able to find my way to World 4.



WHO GIVES A SHIT?!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Errybody who gets that code of princess hoochie Shion. Its real tight.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

Code of Princess is out already?

Shit, son.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Go to the port north of Decalburg, there inside one of the storehouses you can find the piece the boat is missing. (Remember to paperize everything suspicious!)
> 
> Just letting you know, you NEED to use the fishing hook for the boss battle that ensues there! (its the easiest Thing to re-stock since its in the secret door in the level that SELLS the secret doors in world 3)



Ah yes, I already have the fishing hook. I will continue today now that I have a day off.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

This shit dropping to 140$ in 2 weeks.

nice, killin the vita


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 26, 2012)

Pretty sad to see the DS still outselling the 3DS after more than a year.

The Wii will probably similarly affect the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

3DS is doing better than the DS was after the same amounts of time. It always was. I don't know why you're talking about the DS outselling the 3DS. And even if it is, it doesn't matter. It's still printing money for Nintendo. And sales will go even more through the roof in 2013 with a bunch of heavy hitters coming out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Pretty sad to see the DS still outselling the 3DS after more than a year.
> 
> The Wii will probably similarly affect the Wii U.



You do realize your just contributing to the myth? Do you not think, person? Seriously, do you not use the brain matter inside of your skull, do you? 

It's not sad, okay. You wanna know what it means? It means that the 3DS is selling good, and because the DS is phenomenally cheaper, with much better deals going for it,  multiple revisions and versions allowing for a broader and more diverse customer base, and with a larger library, it will sell better.  What you people get into your head is that if  for a couple weeks the previous console or handheld sells better then the new one, all of a sudden it becomes "sad" and the new device is  doing bad and blah blah blah blah blah. The only reason I'm responding to this kind of idiocy is because it just frustrates me to death the amount of ignorance that gets propagated around here. It is just absurd.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder if Nintendo will compensate people again? I highly doubt it since it's not a major price drop.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2012)

Unrelated, is Goova in a bad mood? I mean, I agree with the post, but shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Pretty sad to see the DS still outselling the 3DS after more than a year.
> 
> The Wii will probably similarly affect the Wii U.



Bitches don't pay attention the 3DS is outselling the DS while the DS is still sellin. Don't know what's so sad about? Sad amounts of printed money?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder if Nintendo will compensate people  again? I highly doubt it since it's not a major price drop.




Its not the XL. Seriously dude, do you not read? Another person on GAF asked if another round of ambassador games were on the way. Seriously, what the hell

No, they gave a price cut to an almost 2 year old system. Why the fuck would you get free games?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> Its not the XL. Seriously dude, do you not read? Another person on GAF asked if another round of ambassador games were on the way. Seriously, what the hell
> 
> No, they gave a price cut to an almost 2 year old system. Why the fuck would you get free games?



I said I highly doubt it. You must have only read the first sentence.  It's called starting a conversation. I usually like you, bro, but go get the stick out of your ass and go read a book to calm down or something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh GOD we have too much MONEY!
OH NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh GOD we have too much MONEY!
> OH NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I said I highly doubt it. You must have only read the first sentence.  It's called starting a conversation. I usually like you, bro, but go get the stick out of your ass and go read a book to calm down or something.



There's no reason to ask the question, or start up a conversation about it. The amount of conversation you get from asking a question like that is; 
You: Maybe? 
Me: Hell no.

Which is exactly what happened.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> There's no reason to ask the question, or start up a conversation about it. The amount of conversation you get from asking a question like that is;
> You: Maybe?
> Me: Hell no.
> 
> Which is exactly what happened.



And why not? How does it hurt you? How does it hurt anyone to speculate? There is no reason to, but there is also no reason not to. And just because you have nothing to contribute besides negativity or what you would consider a "nice dose of reality" doesn't mean other people wouldn't want to talk about it. 

You're just being a rain cloud on a sunny day.


----------



## Gino (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova why are you bleeding all in this thread?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Fine, I'll shut up


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

What would _you_ like to talk about, Goova? How the 3DS is eating the Vita alive?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Hard to talk about that, when everything is going exactly as planned


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Nintendo is just smashing the Vita. Next they'll lower the price of the XL to $180. 

Which is sad because I want Vita to succeed. Tough love, I say.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2012)

Reality is a bitch, but what can we do? 

But hell yes the XL needs to be $169 slash, so much desire to get that sexy thing. Otherwise it's a great thing that Ninty is slashing the 3DS price down again considering the sales that were reported today about it's 250k numbers here in the west.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 26, 2012)

Vita has potential.. its just that 3DS has the better games so far.. and that will probably be the case in the future..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

Bandwagon of dick sucking.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 26, 2012)

still waiting on fire emblem awakening and luigi mansion 2  lol vita


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Who,    xfags?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Speaking of Vita, I'm looking forward to playing mine. So many games to play, so little time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Tales of Innocence R and Hearts R Maybe?


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Bandwagon of dick sucking.



I know right? The amount of Nintendo dick riding fans on this website disturbs me.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I know right? The amount of Nintendo dick riding fans on this website disturbs me.



In the *Nintendo 3DS* thread.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2012)

/Thread.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2012)

Leave it to Shion to talk about dicks... again....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I know right? The amount of Nintendo dick riding fans on this website disturbs me.


Psh please you wish you could dick ride like that. 

You cant even best Thuggy at dick riding a slapping cheesecake


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 26, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Leave it to Shion to talk about dicks... again....



He can't get enough of that dick


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

He feels odd because he's got an elephant trunk plus two asian styled horns down there

So he spent so much time moving attention away from it till he got addicted to dicking around


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn fucking right.


----------



## Gino (Nov 27, 2012)

Suck my dick lil bitches.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

Gino please man I usually support you but you dont have half the cajones  Dante has, and his was split in two by Bayonetta. Cause they "strange encounters"

Now get all up in there Van Hellsing


----------



## Gino (Nov 27, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Gino please man I usually support you but you dont have half the cajones  Dante has, and his was split in two by Bayonetta. Cause they "strange encounters"
> 
> Now get all up in there Van Hellsing




What the hell are you talking about you high?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

Nah I just found these really interesting pills in Hideki Kamiya's  medicine chest

 I gave it to the dogs though hurr...Dogs were in a storm though so now they have X ray vision and they tell me things telepathically.

These bitches tell me everything that I never wanted to know


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2012)

so anybody willing to give me the gist about DBZ Ultimate Mission? i dunno why but these kind of games attract me, especially on handhelds.. NA port confirmed?


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 27, 2012)

Woot, more NSMB2 DLC is awesome! I still need to play the first three packs though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Woot, more NSMB2 DLC is awesome! I still need to play the first three packs though.



The "free" part is what really made my day.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Free? 

Wow.

They usually charge to breathe their air, so this is big.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

Nintendo didnt do DLC

Eh as long as you arent the guy who makes a 50000$ pick axe then thats fine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2012)

> The 3DS more than any other Nintendo handheld is pretty much for Nintendo fans only. There were dozens and dozens of great third party DS and GBA games. *With the 3DS, I just find myself looking forward to the first party games almost exclusively.*



>Claims the 3DS is for Nintendo fans only
>Uses self-interest as a general basis for the claim in a second sentence


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2012)

Knock yourself out.


----------



## Gino (Nov 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Knock yourself out.


.........!!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

That's some easy shit, son..

Please.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol I had to force myself not to grab a pipe and smack this old crochety bastard smoking outside my apartment the other day. I fucking hate cigarettes. When I cough I cough HARD


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Stick your dick in his mouth.

He'll choke.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Ugh in that nasty shit pile? No thank you I dont deign in peasantry


----------



## Gino (Nov 29, 2012)

Dem low standards


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Gino.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 29, 2012)

When will he learn?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

I want dat sweet ass.


----------



## Gino (Nov 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Hey Gino.


.......S-Sup


Krich2nd said:


> When will he learn?





"Shion" said:


> I want dat sweet ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Gino do you need  me to set fire to the rain?


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 29, 2012)

If you do, the sky might fall.


----------



## Gino (Nov 29, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Gino do you need  me to set fire to the rain?


Go Ahead Do It!!!!!!!!!!!


Krich2nd said:


> If you do, the sky might fall.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Well looky who came around for some fuckin'.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> If you do, the sky might fall.



Not before I destroy Shion's Supremacy


*you get major props if you get it*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 29, 2012)

Any word on Animal Crossing? Like a release date or something like that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

In yo nightmares mate.


----------



## Gino (Nov 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Well looky who came around for some fuckin'.



Yo I'm gonna cut yo dick off you're using that thing way too much.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't help but try.

Most likely by the time the game I'll have a decent enough capture card...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2012)

Gino said:


> Yo I'm gonna cut yo dick off you're using that thing way too much.


Ill lend you my coring machete


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2012)

Gino said:


> Yo I'm gonna cut yo dick off you're using that thing way too much.



It can't be cut off..

You know better than anyone at this point; my dick is pure ademantium.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 30, 2012)

Adamantium. Dumb ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

So Fire Emblem in February 2013 can not wait now if they bundle it with the Cobalt Blue 3DS Nintendo is getting some more money XD better start saving now ._.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Get a jap one.

Jump Stars is coming out for it.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 5, 2012)

If it comes out in english, I would get it. I can't enjoy a game as much if I can't even understand what I'm reading.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

It'll take forever for it to come out in the U.S.

So many copyright shit to go through.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2012)

What's your favorite game on it or what are you playing now?  Finished White 2, on 999


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

_My_ favorite 3DS game?


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 5, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> So *Fire Emblem in February 2013 *can not wait now if they bundle it with the Cobalt Blue 3DS Nintendo is getting some more money XD better start saving now ._.



O_o


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Never cared much for FE.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol I got into it because of shadow dragon and I like Strategy JRPGs

Its going to be out February 4th


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Shadow Dragon?

That a boss?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 5, 2012)

First FE game and I kinda hate it. Its not bad, I just suck at SRPGs. I kinda like it though, I'm just not good at it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

You make no fucking sense...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

i looked everywhere for a code of princess copy, but no luck.. guess i will order online, but shipping charges will rip me a new asshole 

EDIT: might as well get the new sticker mario too


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

None of my local stores have it either.

I'm kinda happy.


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 6, 2012)

Did you actually look or are you talking out of your ass as usual?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

any recommendations? 

since i usually get 3-4 games when buying them online..


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have many 3DS games myself. Blaz Blue is pretty good, granted you can't use the analog stick.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> any recommendations?
> 
> since i usually get 3-4 games when buying them online..



Anything but the dumbass Mario games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

sticker mario no good? 


fighting games on my handheld? fuck that.. but yeah, still waiting for games like world ends, devil survivor,etc..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> sticker mario no good?
> 
> 
> fighting games on my handheld? fuck that.. but yeah, still waiting for games like world ends, devil survivor,etc..



Everyone on this bitchass thread is going to tell you otherwise, but it's the same shit Mario, except with stickers.

Kid Icarus ain't bad, neither is Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

ain't playing with a stylus.. i am physically not engineered to do so.. 

never played a KH game.. will that affect my experience?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think so.

Gameplay is simple as fuck, you can jump right in and start whooping ass.


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2012)

King Gino has arrived


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

King Gino arrived to take Shion's dick up his ass. 

Always at the wrong place at the _right_ time.


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2012)

Shut the hell up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

someone didn't get enough love juice last night


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, Gino...

You know you like your daddy.


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm gonna kill you when I wake up


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah... Stay in bed, baby girl. 

I'll be right back.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> I don't have many 3DS games myself. Blaz Blue is pretty good, granted you can't use the analog stick.


 Only pussies need the analog stick, I can fuck you up with tager since Im that good at d-padding


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Daaaaaamn.

That's some heavy shit right there.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

*Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney Due To Be Localised Next Year?*



Aww yeah.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh god..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2012)

*Paper Luigi announced after Nintendo Direct *


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Paper Luigi lolwut?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Goova said:


> *Paper Luigi announced after Nintendo Direct *




:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2012)

I have 7 3DS games :>


----------



## DedValve (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been expecting a Paper Luigi since TTYD came out. 

Also if Nintendo does make a Paper Luigi, then it'll make perfect sense why Miyamoto gutted Paper Mario, he wanted all the glory to go to weegee :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Is that Paper Luigi rumor legit?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Is that Paper Luigi rumor legit?



Yup. Nintendo announced that since Miyamoto fucked up Paper Mario so colossally that they fired him and hired Tameem to reinvent a paper luigi spin-off that will attract the western market to boost sales in the US. 


It's going to be amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Someone didn't like Sticker Star i see.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 6, 2012)

It's ok. Enjoyable game but largely forgettable and compared to even Super Paper Mario it's a forgettable experience.  At least SPM had a fantastic story, villain (best villain in the ENTIRE mario series) and of course the introduction of Mr. L. 

Thousand Year Door >>>> 64 >>>>>>>>>>>>> Super Paper Mario >>>>>>>>>>>> 
*Spoiler*: __ 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sticker star


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

If I had to rank them, it would be TTYD > SS = 64 > SPM. 

Regardless, I've enjoyed all of them very much.

I'm very happy about Paper Luigi, though. Coming for 3DS? I love that Luigi is getting more attention these days.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 6, 2012)

The paper luigi thing was fake goova is just playing with our hearts


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> It's ok. Enjoyable game but largely forgettable and compared to even Super Paper Mario it's a forgettable experience.  At least SPM had a fantastic story, villain (best villain in the ENTIRE mario series) and of course the introduction of Mr. L.
> 
> Thousand Year Door >>>> 64 >>>>>>>>>>>>> Super Paper Mario >>>>>>>>>>>>
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



2 villains actually I would place it closer to the thousand year door than the 64 one.
64 is rather barren compared to both overall.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

My heart strings have been played with.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Paper Luigi?

Get the fuck out of here, Nintendo.

And here I thought they were gonna stop making stupid shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Somebody's not up to date with the news. 

So guys, nostalgia hitting me again. Now that the 7th generation is over, how would you rate the *Nintendo DS* overall? Top-tier or Crap-tier (lol) handheld?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Somebody's not up to date with the news.
> 
> So guys, nostalgia hitting me again. Now that the 7th generation is over, how would you rate the *Nintendo DS* overall? Top-tier or Crap-tier (lol) handheld?



Game and watch is god tier so it doesn't matter


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Here we go with the dick riding.

I'm ready, guys... Hit me with material.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Game and watch is god tier so it doesn't matter



I see what you did there. :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, wut?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2012)

Gba> DS> GB


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Why GBA > DS? 

Just curious.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 6, 2012)

Paper Mario was alright for the 3ds.. Not as great as older ones though :[


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Yup. Nintendo announced that since Miyamoto fucked up Paper Mario so colossally that they fired him and hired Tameem to reinvent a paper luigi spin-off that will attract the western market to boost sales in the US.
> 
> 
> It's going to be amazing.


Don't you fucking dare joke like that!!!!!


"Shion" said:


> Paper Luigi?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here, Nintendo.
> 
> And here I thought they were gonna stop making stupid shit.


SHUT YO BITCH ASS UP!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Gino said:


> Don't you fucking dare joke like that!!!!!
> 
> SHUT YO BITCH ASS UP!!!!



Well *looky*  who we have _*here.*_


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

*Possible 3DS price drop retracted*



> There is no 3DS price cut. Nintendo didn't announce one during their Nintendo Direct, their latest "This is a DS, and this is a 3DS, they're different" video states the current MSRP and the person who said there would be a price cut retracted that comment.





Awww....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol fools..


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2012)

Nintendo's starting to piss me off




"Shion" said:


> Well *looky*  who we have _*here.*_


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Gino said:


> Nintendo's starting to piss me off



You and I see head to head. 

...Penis head.


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You and I see head to head.
> 
> ...Penis head.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Just say you love me, Gino... And this will _all_ be over.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Gino, just keep pretending that the guy getting punched in Shion's sig gif is himself and it'll be all worthwhile.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

I want Animal Crossing now.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

No it won't, Gino.

I feel no insult or comeback has been placed.

If anything, it makes me think you like it 'rough'.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Possible 3DS price drop retracted*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next week Best Buy is selling the 3DS XL for $160 and the regular 3DS for $130.

I'm considering picking up the XL for that price.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the inevitable 3DS revision that will have 2 circle pads.

It will happen, I swear it. Nintendo is just waiting it out because they don't want to release it too early and make early adopters mad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Are you really sure about that, Death-Kun? 

If it's a 3DS lite revision with XL's build quality/redesigns along with a BETTER battery life then i would definitely double dip for that stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

It's what I remain hopeful about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

I thought the reason they couldn't was due to it being "too big" to fit in. Wonder how Nintendo sill solve that. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Their excuse for not including it in the XL was because they wanted to have more room for the battery. Load of bullshit, I say.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2012)

The speakers would be even worse


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

*Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata has said the company rejected the idea of adding a second Circle Pad to the 3DS XL in favour of offering greater battery life and a smaller form factor.*



> *"When we looked at the design of the 3DS XL we had to look at various factors," he told The Independent. "One was battery life, one was the overall size of the unit, and we had to make some trade-offs.*
> 
> *"The choice, if we were going to include the second analogue stick, was to reduce the size of the batteries or make the unit much bigger.*
> 
> ...





So they traded off a second circle pad due to battery and a smaller build. The battery, i _might_ understand since the 3DS's battery life isn't that amazing to begin with. But i don't get the bigger build trade off though.  Maybe Nintendo could make some more compromises down the line when the next revision comes but i'll keep my expectations in check.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

The build excuse is just that, an excuse. They would not have had to make the system bigger, as there is ample space right by the fucking face buttons to add a second circle pad. It's just space that's sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2012)

Your right, technically. I'll take a gander and hypothesize that Ninty secretly didn't want to piss off early adopters and would rather wait a bit longer until they feel it is ready to release a dual circle pad 3DS revision down the line in the future. 

Unless by the time that happens we have.....the *4*DS in the 9th gen.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

It's fun seeing both of you dream.

It's more fun when I see them not come true.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Here we go with the dick riding.
> 
> I'm ready, guys... Hit me with material.



Explain why you're so bitter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

just ordered COP, it will arrive on monday


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Explain why you're so bitter.



I can't.

The reason is so deep within that it's psychological.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2012)

Its the secret blocked pool of sperm in his balls that get smaller  because of grasping

made him a complete sour puss


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Of the abuse I received from my hot aunt that forced me to fuck constantly...

Shit was scarring.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't doubt that most of these are true stories.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

This guy. ^


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Explain why you're so bitter.



Hes anything but. Hes just incredibly realistic.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

All I'm holding out for is a special green ds with weegee's mansion. And it better be fucking awesome and NOA better fucking do their jobs and give me one or I WILL import all my games.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't play jap shit with a Yankee 3DS though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still waiting for the inevitable 3DS revision that will have 2 circle pads.
> 
> It will happen, I swear it. Nintendo is just waiting it out because they don't want to release it too early and make early adopters mad.



if they release one with no region-lock i wouldn't be mad.. i'd embrace that shit.. and i just got my XL..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

They're not going to release it. 

I can feel it up my ass.. Trust me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2012)

you sure it ain't just something from last night?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Naa, she said she enjoyed it, so that can't be it..


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think they'll do it. Unless they intend to release a lot of shooters, I don't think they would bother.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

You want some fuckin'?


----------



## G (Dec 7, 2012)

that denpa men game sucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

What the fuck is that?

Never heard of that shit..


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Can't play jap shit with a Yankee 3DS though.



Only Japanese 3DS games though.

But curiously, what Japanese games DO you wish to play?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2012)

Somabringer^


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, that one doesn't look bad.

The new Jump game is most likely gonna be for 3DS, also, so thats another doozy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Only Japanese 3DS games though.
> 
> But curiously, what Japanese games DO you wish to play?



so i can play EU games as well?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

No. 

This ain't an option, wigga.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 8, 2012)

If NOA is retarded and refuses to release a Weege's mansion special 3DS bundle then I'll just wait for homebrew to get rid of fucking region lock. Plus I wanna play Jump 3 (I hope it has 3D models!)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

If they had SSF and Tekken on this bitch, those models are a possibility.

Jump games never did go for graphics, though; they wanted to keep their anime 'look'.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2012)

I play the second DS Jump game all the time, wasn't aware they were making a third one.

I guess it's time to import.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm with you. ^

Gives me a chance to buy a 3DS that all the bitchasses in this thread complain they can't obtain.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 8, 2012)

All it would take is a few days of overtime and Play Asia, I don't see how hard it would be to get one...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

And money... You're gonn need money.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 9, 2012)

hence the "few days of overtime"


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

And a couple condoms.

Gonna need condoms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2012)

why? he ain't gonna be fucking nobody


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

To put it on his head and test his woo-woo gears out


----------



## Gino (Dec 9, 2012)

Shion you lil horny bitch


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol Gino.

But no ones got as much diversity as I do, As your king I ask for your willing support so that you may progress!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> To put it on his head and test his woo-woo gears out


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

I've got a lovely little present for you,you delightfully miserable bastard Shion 

huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

I dun' see no naked laydeh in de'r.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah he goes to Bangkok for his happy endings. You should know that man. Its where he picks up that fashionable tan of his.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

How could i be so foolhardy. 

Also, define "happy endings". :ho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2012)

He plays footsies with the masseuse. 

I hear he doesnt mind a lil hanky panky her'n there


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

That sounds quite painful.

..........in a sexual kind of way. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



  You still crack me up.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

Sexual things? Gino? Happy endings?

I'm in.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

Just the tip or all in?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Come on now.. What the _fuck_ do you think?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

I expected you to say "All the fucking way shizzle-bits!"


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

All the fucking way, shizzle-bits!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

Beyond the labyrinth gets imported with fire emblem cobalt blue  3DS so does time travellers and project x zone


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Weeee project x shit!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2012)

WEEEE ITS BETTER THAN SUPER ROBOT WARS WEEEEE


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems like the same shit, to me..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2012)

my Code of Princess copy just arrived 

time to actually play my 3ds


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

Tell us how you like it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

I've only played Code of Princess for 5 hours. It's quite a fun game and the dialogue is awesome, I just haven't gotten around to playing it more.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

You lost interest, just say that.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't play Code of Shit because I aint got no damn 3*DS* no mo!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2012)

its great.. thought it would be a bit more smooth though.. but overall quite enjoyable..


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You lost interest, just say that.



More like more hours, schoolwork, Persona 3 and Paper Mario were calling my name.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> I can't play Code of Shit because I aint got no damn 3*DS* no mo!!



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 11, 2012)

Gino, you have my sympathies, and I hope that whoever stole your stuff is arrested and your property is returned to you.

Shion, a good troll is actually funny. The trolls from Homestuck were better at this than you.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a copy of Code of Princess. The only reason that I haven't played it yet is because I'm still playing Sticker Star, but that game is next.

Also Gino, that sucks dude.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll be picking up an XXL later on this month and maybe a vita so I'll be fine


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol nothing will ever convince me to get a vita.

Unless I can play Tales of Rebirth  and Tales of Hearts on it XD

Then I would have a reason to pick up Persona 4 Golden 

Or just make a dirt cheap set for the two, worth 30 dollars XD Otherwise no vita for mwha


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Or just make a dirt cheap set for the two, worth 30 dollars XD Otherwise no vita for mwha


I got my Vita, three games, and an 8GB memory stick for $90 (all brand new). Dem deals are out there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont live in Europe^


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I got my Vita, two games, and an 8GB memory stick for $90 (all brand new). Dem deals are out there.



Where the hell is that at?!!!


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> Where the hell is that at?!!!


Awhile back Gamestop did a promo where you got a Vita, game, and a memory card for $200 (they did it on Black Friday too with Madden and Assassin's Creed). I had an old iPod Touch I hadn't used in forever so I traded that in while they were having a promo for +30% on Apple hardware trade-ins. Then being a Power-Up member got me an extra 10% for my trade-in plus buy one used game get one free. The guy was impressed. 

I just got lucky with the 8GB card. They usually only gave 4GB cards with the bundle but they were out of those so the guy just gave me an 8.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Awhile back Gamestop did a promo where you got a Vita, game, and a memory card for $200 (they did it on Black Friday too with Madden and Assassin's Creed). I had an old iPod Touch I hadn't used in forever so I traded that in while they were having a promo for +30% on hardware trade-ins. Then being a Power-Up member got me an extra 10% for my trade-in plus buy one used game get one free. The guy was impressed.


You dun pimped Gamestop boy you a legend

That sounds pretty damn sweet


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> You dun pimped Gamestop boy you a legend
> 
> That sounds pretty damn sweet



'Twas my vengeance. They fucked me over on so many trade-ins before and I got back at them (they gave me more for the iPod than I paid for it).


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

Or you can just use eBay.  

I got mine for 150~ 8GB card included, like a week after it was released.  3G is completely useless, anyways, and I work somewhere that sells games and is actually not gamestop, so I have a nice selection from which to choose.

I play it plenty.


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't use ebay since fucking paypal limited my account.

Damn it I need to find a way to get my Vita on.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Or you can just use eBay.
> 
> I got mine for 150~ 8GB card included, like a week after it was released.  3G is completely useless, anyways, and I work somewhere that sells games and is actually not gamestop, so I have a nice selection from which to choose.
> 
> I play it plenty.



My deal was better. 

If I could find a decent deal on the XL I would buy one of those too but even eBay doesn't have anything compelling.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> My deal was better.
> 
> If I could find a decent deal on the XL I would buy one of those too but even eBay doesn't have anything compelling.



Psshhh

I'm too well versed in eBay to ever trade anything in; I feel dumb doing it.  Occasionally Gamestop has these stupid deals for games that they, and only they, keep priced high and offer like 80% trade in value with all the bonuses, and I get those, but I'll bet you could have sold the iPod and gotten more for it.

eBay is a bitch to use, mostly because of the buyers.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 11, 2012)

Do any of the games actually NEED the 3D effect on to be playable or to beat certain parts? I wanna get one of these, but I'm one of unlucky few who can't see 3D at all.

What I'm mostly looking out for:
Code of Princess
KH:3D
Virtue's Last Reward
Kid Icarus" Uprising
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

It's a 3DS... The biggest gimmick for a handheld.

Get the fuck out, man... Stupid ass question.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Dude just move your head.


And kid icarus


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2012)

> Super Robot Wars UX for the Nintendo 3DS announced for March 2013
> 
> Published on December 12, 2012, by KarbyP - Posted in Gaming, Handheld & Portables, News 0
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2012)

Dunno if I should be pissed or excited.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

Speaking of Vita, I got mine for cheap. $180 for the AC3L bundle and it came with 3 months of PS+ and Playstation All-Stars. Also got a $10 promotion code towards a purchase of Assassin's Creed 3. Normally that wouldn't matter, but Amazon had a deal today where AC3 was 45% off. So I used my code for that and only had to pay $24 for a new copy of AC3. I'm gonna take it to Walmart and exchange it for a $60 gift card.

Profit, bitches.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's a 3DS... The biggest gimmick for a handheld.
> 
> Get the fuck out, man... Stupid ass question.



A handheld is a gimmick? lol gtfo stupid ass.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

The 3D is, and I never use it.

Code of Princess is pretty cool, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The 3D is, and I never use it.



Which is exactly why i called him stupid for not mentioning the 3D, but instead of the handheld itself.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Gimmick or not it does offer more depth and things not called Tales of the Abyss look better in 3D (  I still played tales in 3D though XD) I never turn the 3D off really;.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 12, 2012)

But is it essential to like beating puzzles or some shit in those games or it is just lining to make them look pretty?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 12, 2012)

Very clever on the joke earlier Shion... Should've caught it when you were making them but...

I personally don't really use the 3D much to be honest, aside from testing on how it works on a game or if I really want to see something in 3D. I think Kid Icarus and Rhythm Thief are the only two games I play more in 3D than 2D...


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 12, 2012)

Nintendo 3DS surpases the PS3 lifetime sales in japan.



			
				Neogaf said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="2"]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> |System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Also WiiU release numbers in there for anyone interested!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow nintendo is the only one selling anything.
I guess everyoen owns something over there now I guess.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Which is exactly why i called him stupid for not mentioning the 3D, but instead of the handheld itself.



I meant the 3D, obviously. Not the handheld as a whole.

Don't get me fucking started.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

360 outselling PS2, smh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2012)

son of a bitch, Amarillo.. i read it as "PS2"


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, son of a _bitch._


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 12, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Nintendo 3DS surpases the PS3 lifetime sales in japan.
> 
> Also WiiU release numbers in there for anyone interested!



3DS domination in Nippon just like i expected.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

yay, cheap gimmick completely ruining the market and the industry


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh just shut the fuck up already, your opinions have long been invalidated because you're a short sighted  anal mother fucker


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 12, 2012)

Hatti too jelly on Nintendomination.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> yay, cheap gimmick completely ruining the market and the industry



Although I agree with you, I _disagree_ with the 'ruining the market' part.

*ahem* Dumbass.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh just shut the fuck up already, your opinions have long been invalidated because you're a short sighted  anal mother fucker



Whoa, there champ.

It would be nice to find anyone else with Code of Princess so I can ad hoc, rather than trying that spotty netcoding with the 3DS, assuming I can even play online with the game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 12, 2012)

Whats Ad-hoc?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Im definitely getting Monster Hunter 4 now. Im going to skip out on the 3DS version of Monster Hunter 3G.

That charge axe insect staff and the fact you can actually jump on the monsters gives me enough reason to get this one ( it has multiplayer) and get 3G Ultimate on the Wii U


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll buy Monster Hunter 4 if it has online multiplayer. But if not, then fuck that shit. 3G Ultimate is like one of the few games that makes me to even want a Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Monster Hunter 4 is already confirmed to have online multiplayer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Long fucking time ago Ultimania, go read all the Monster  Hunter 4 thread posts and proceed to fangasm like a little bitch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

I dont like the language in this thread. I blame Shion first but you all should feel ashamed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol^ Im just mad he shafted Juvia for Kenpachi^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Death Please tell me where I can get this now. Give me a link... I think I found something else that might force me to put off getting CoP even longer now ;_:



Just hit a thousand.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

They only sell the extra analog stick at Gamestop.

At least in the states.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Death Please tell me where I can get this now. Give me a link... I think I found something else that might force me to put off getting CoP even longer now ;_:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit a thousand.



The product never made it to stores. Nyko cancelled it. Very unfortunate. I was really looking forward to buying it. I'm hoping Nyko decides to bring it back.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

...... ;___________; But its... got so much utility.....

Ugh I have too many DS and 3DS games now and when  2013 comes around I wont have anywhere to put them. Should I just get the Stylus and 9 gamecard case off club nintendo or wait for the 18 one?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

I know, it would've been so great. I really hope Nyko decides to release it sometime in the near future. It will make playing MH3U and MH4 so much better. Fuck Nintendo's official CPP.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol I just want it so I can get my new cobalt blue Fire Emblem 3DS, stick it in their have 3 times the amount of batttery life and a case in one., looks more sensible than getting the nyko battery pak by itself. I dont even care about the CPP.


I have an Aqua Blue one with a Kingdom hearts  protector on it from the pre order I bought.

I always found the second analog to be useful but unnecessary.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I know, it would've been so great. I really hope Nyko decides to release it sometime in the near future. It will make playing MH3U and MH4 so much better. Fuck Nintendo's official CPP.



If only that design *was* Nintendo's official CPP. *sigh*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

They could never have corrected the analog stick problem with the 3DS. That ship had sailed when they decided against it with the original design; it was an asinine choice, but you can't have two functionally different consoles playing the same kinds of games, since it would be a coding and marketing nightmare.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Which is why that Nyko Power Pak Pro would've been great. I see no feasible reason as to why Nyko cancelled it. It's a case, an extra circle pad and a bigger battery all in one. It would've been great for any 3DS owner.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Long fucking time ago Ultimania, go read all the Monster  Hunter 4 thread posts and proceed to fangasm like a little bitch.



You need a fucking day off.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Which is why that Nyko Power Pak Pro would've been great. I see no feasible reason as to why Nyko cancelled it. It's a case, an extra circle pad and a bigger battery all in one. It would've been great for any 3DS owner.



Because it's not really an in demand item.

Most of the people who own the 3DS and DS are not and probably never will be the type of people who will need that kind of peripheral.  It's a fantastic device, but doesn't seem like it will be a "must have" for most of the 3DS userbase.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Because it's not really an in demand item.
> 
> Most of the people who own the 3DS and DS are not and probably never will be the type of people who will need that kind of peripheral.  It's a fantastic device, but doesn't seem like it will be a "must have" for most of the 3DS userbase.



The funny thing is that Nyko already has two other 3DS accessories in the market, though. The Nyko Power Pak and the Nyko Power Grip. No one was really demanding those either (well, people were wanting a longer lasting battery, but still). Yes, it's not a must have, but it's definitely more useful than the other stuff Nyko has out there.

Oh well, hopefully Nyko decides to finish and release it. I mean, from what we've seen, it looks like it had largely finished development. They just decided not to release it, for whatever reason. I hope they reconsider.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

The battery pack I can understand, but there are few (if any) action type games on the 3DS, and wouldn't really require it.  I mean, what games besides Monster Hunter, Kingdom Hearts and Kid Icarus need the second input?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You need a fucking day off.



Aww, poor kid... 

Oh well.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2012)

I was looking forward to Nyko's Power Pak Pro as well. The quality of Nyko's products have been very lacking but this one looked promising.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The battery pack I can understand, but there are few (if any) action type games on the 3DS, and wouldn't really require it.  I mean, what games besides Monster Hunter, Kingdom Hearts and Kid Icarus need the second input?



Indeed, the only games that it would really be useful for are Monster Hunter, Kingdom Hearts and Resident Evil: Revelations. Kid Icarus doesn't even use it in the way the other games do, the right circle pad is just meant to make playing easier for left-handed gamers. Other than for those games, the right portion of the product would be dead weight.



Falcon said:


> I was looking forward to Nyko's Power Pak Pro as well. The quality of Nyko's products have been very lacking but this one looked promising.



I'm quite enjoying the Nyko Power Grip for the Vita.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm quite enjoying the Nyko Power Grip for the Vita.



Actually, I've only purchased 2 products from Nyko. I bought a fan for my 360 which actually works quite well and a charging dock for my Wiimotes which is useless. So I guess they've left me happy for something. I'm really thinking about buying one of those battery paks for the 3DS.

When did you get the Vita?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

I need that third analog stick.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Falcon said:


> When did you get the Vita?



I got my Vita on Black Friday.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh nice you probably found a good deal for it. Like it more than the 3DS? I honestly considered trading my 3DS for one a month ago but I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, I was able to get the Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation bundle for $180, and it also came with Playstation All-Stars, 3 months of Playstation Plus and a $10 promo code towards Assassin's Creed 3.  It's pretty cool, but 3DS has a lot more games that interest me for now.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

3DS has SMT:IV.

The Library wins by default.

I still love my Vita, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Indeed, the only games that it would really be useful for are Monster Hunter, *Kingdom Hearts* and *Resident Evil: Revelations.* Kid Icarus doesn't even use it in the way the other games do, the right circle pad is just meant to make playing easier for left-handed gamers. Other than for those games, the right portion of the product would be dead weight.



I get maybe Monster Hunter, but why Kingdom Hearts and RE:R? Those games play fine without one imo. Especially with KH3D's case in which i almost prefer the alternative due to how you can keep your fingers on the should buttons while getting though hectic battles, compared to potentially having to switching your hand from left to right when it comes to controlling the camera on the CPP (i think). But eh. :distacted


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Senran Kagura Burst producer wants to release the game stateside via eShop*



AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!

Okay... That's hilarious. I'll give these people props for continuously wanting to release this series stateside, I like the determination, but I kinda seriously doubt it'll even make it.

Two words: Unchained Blades.

In Japan, it's on the 3DS as a retail game card. But the publishers (XSEED Games) are trying oh so hard to make it an eShop release stateside, since I heard about the news in March.

Since then - Unchained Blades _AND iT'S SEQUEL_ have been released on PSP. Meanwhile the official site for the game still, _STILL_, lists the 3DS as one of the two platforms you can play it on...

It's not mentioned anywhere in the eShop, because it hasn't been released yet.




My point, aside from my frustration of Unchained Blades not being released for the 3DS yet, is that if one game that's a retail game card in Japan STILL hasn't gone to a digital release stateside, another one sure as hell won't.




Oh, and I'm not sure how well Senran Kagura will sell, especially on the eShop where if you're not Pushmo, Crashmo, or a Nintendo retail game, your chances of success are slim... (Dillon's Rolling Western anyone?)




Asakuna no Senju said:


> I get maybe Monster Hunter, but why Kingdom Hearts and RE:R? Those games play fine without one imo. Especially with KH3D's case in which i almost prefer the alternative due to how you can keep your fingers on the should buttons while getting though hectic battles, compared to potentially having to switching your hand from left to right when it comes to controlling the camera on the CPP (i think). But eh. :distacted



I agree, Kingdom Hearts worked well without a second circle pad.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd definitely like to get a Vita eventually. Maybe the next Black Friday.

And we can definitely agree that 3DS has more games on the line particularly for me, Fire Emblem and Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2012)

Tell me some long 3DS games. Not something that I'll beat in like 3 days.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2012)

Da fuck?

_Third_ analog stick? Y'all some pansy motherfuckers, man.

@post above

Try that 'Tales of whatever the fuck' game.

Shit lasts a while, apparently.


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygynEGBMnIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2012)

G said:


> Tell me some long 3DS games. Not something that I'll beat in like 3 days.



Etrian Odyssey 4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You need a fucking day off.


 Oh? What's this? Surely you jest. There was absolutely nothing insidious in that post

I think someone needs to take an ethics class 

Ive clocked over 325 hours on Tales of Abyss over the course of 3 playthroughs. I still have to do that one last quest to get Guy's last costume

Unchained blades will also have 60 hours of content.
I'd recommend kid icarus and virtues last reward pick up code of princess as well

for eshop titles get dillon's rolling western and plants vs zombies if you like tower defense.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

325 hours of fucking chicks and excersising.

That's what I clocked in.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't really believe that.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Says the man who _didn't._


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2012)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol it was my second 3DS game my first was Blazblue CS II and I have 150 hours on that. Still havent gotten all the medals yet almost done. Then next is Kid Icarus sitting around 200 something hours.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Goddamn, fucker.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Says the man who _didn't._



Hey, I just tell it like it is. You're always here, in an anime forum - talking about video games.

I know I'm guilty of it too, and I'm okay with that. I kinda have a specific taste in women that I just can't find under normal circumstances.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pics or it never happened.



You WANT to see sex pictures of Shion?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2012)

Not always, just on occasions when I want to troll.

And who _wouldn't_?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 17, 2012)

If DQ7 comes out in English I'm seriously thinking about getting a 3DS. That's how big of a fan I am of DQ. S-E fucked up so hard with DQX. Freaking retards.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope it does. My 3DS is starved atm.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2012)

I am content on only having one game for the 3ds for its whole cycle. Fire Emblem. All else does not matter


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> I am content on only having one game for the 3ds for its whole cycle. Fire Emblem. All else does not matter



I can actually agree to that. Bought Shadow Dragon yesterday to have something to play.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2012)

I am glad they went back to portable. The portable games are the best. There's nothing I enjoyed more on my game boy advanced sp then Fire Emblem and Fire Emblem SS. Close comes Golden Sun 1 and 2, FF Tactics advance, FF4, and Pokemon saphire ruby and emerald. But Fire Emblem above all portables. Something about the king of Strategy JRPGS to me. Most people don't even know how good it is.

Still can't believe I played it. I bought DBZ: Taiketsu, a fighting game for GBA because I was in love with DBZ at the time at age 11. But it turned out the game sucked, and this was at christmas, so i returned it, and was looking through a best buy game section(which was extremely small, like 1 shelf). Everything looked  bad so i picked up Fire Emblem and read the back and it seemed good.

I felt like i won the jackpot when i popped that baby

Fuck, and it was so long too. I expected to be done at around chapter 10, because Lyns story was finishing. But then it went to eliwood and hector.

Look at me, im getting all emotional and shit. Who needs kids man, i have fire emblem


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck I remember that Fire Emblem. I picked that shit up on a whim at a Sam Goody when those stores still existed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2012)

I know, it was just so random, a true gem no one knew about. Hell I didnt even have stable internet back then or internet at all. I was 11 and whatever i saw that was rpg like before i even knew how to define genres in games i loved. Then i introduced all my friends to fire emblem, even the non nerdy ones. bought Fire Emblem Sacred Stones day 1 with a friend, played it for a week straight, with him at his house. Even some of my non nerdy friends later bought a ds and the games just because of me

I mean i basically sold like 10 more copies of the game and a ds. Nintendo should give me an award


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Too bad half the series never even came out in America as far as I know.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2012)

More then half. We didn't get Fire emblem until the 8th or 9th game


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank the fucking lord.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Jesus is here!?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

They do say Jesus loves all.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Jesus can suck. My. Dick.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2012)

What'd the lord ever do to U? 

I bet you'd prefer the devil himself instead, eh bitch?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> I know, it was just so random, a true gem no one knew about. Hell I didnt even have stable internet back then or internet at all. I was 11 and whatever i saw that was rpg like before i even knew how to define genres in games i loved. Then i introduced all my friends to fire emblem, even the non nerdy ones. bought Fire Emblem Sacred Stones day 1 with a friend, played it for a week straight, with him at his house. Even some of my non nerdy friends later bought a ds and the games just because of me
> 
> I mean i basically sold like 10 more copies of the game and a ds. Nintendo should give me an award



LOL I have more respect for you now but you still say stupid shit :X 

Golden Sun was what got me into gaming seriously from that age XD( I was  like 8)

Lol I think I have the most 3DS games out of all of you. Certainly the most DS games lol


Nah Shion is just under the impression that Jesus was a big ass poser. Or rather to suit his heritage ... a hustler.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

Nah, just some black guy getting by.


It would explain a lot...

@topic: 
Mexico, early ages of Shion, my brother and I received an SNES.

Played Super Mario World and _video games_ for the first time ever.

Game was the fucking shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

It would definetly explain all the ^ NO HOMO BRO UH UH

In my opinion the only thing the bible is good for is a very loose adaption on history and a guide to eating properly. Lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright lets not go there. 

And yes, playing video games for the first time was da bomb.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol people just take themselves to seriously.

As a well read person Im just gonna sit here till we have something pertinent to discuss

Like Golden Sun 3DS

Samurai Chronicles has sold well in Nihon


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 17, 2012)

None of that shit is pertinent to discuss..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

Well we definetly arent moving on to the subject of your mexican calzones so sit down in your cubby little mucc


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2012)

> Nintendo of America has announced that the Nintendo 3DS Game Card Case will return to Club Nintendo this Wednesday, December 19th. The plastic case includes four double-sided card covers, can hold up to 18 Nintendo DS or Nintendo 3DS Game Cards, and will be redeemable for 250 Club Nintendo coins.
> 
> Make sure to grab one right when it hits Club Nintendo as it?s a very popular reward.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 17, 2012)

Thats it. I'm joining Club Wintendo.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 18, 2012)

About FUCKING time.

I still only got two from the last four I ordered. Yeah, two of them were shipped to my old house and I didn't get them.. But damn I'm actually running out of space for my games from just the three I use...


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2012)

Some person shows me this game called Code of Princess.

Name sounds stupid, graphics aren't anything to write home about and the fanservice is worthy of some good facepalming.

I watch some gameplay.

Holy shit it's Guardian Heroes.

I immediately look for a place to buy it from.

It's not released in Europe and there's no release date posted anywhere.

**sigh*
*
Fucking region lock. I am going to hack this console as soon as the option becomes available. Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2012)

am with ya bro.. i am yet to play P4A 

but yeah, the game is awesome.. 

and for the record, my PS3 is European while my 3DS is American


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 19, 2012)

So Sticker Star and Rayman Origins arrived in the mail from America finally! (I have an imported console.) :WOW

Now I just gotta finish all my DS games.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 19, 2012)

Another week, another milestone reached!

Nintendo 3DS leaps over the 9 million sales mark in Japan.



			
				NeoGAF said:
			
		

> ```
> [SIZE="2"]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> |System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Next week it should beat another milestone by selling more than 5 million units this year alone, and I do wonder how close will it get to 10 million before the year ends...


Also...

F*CK YEAH, SOUL HACKERS!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Another week, another milestone reached!
> 
> Nintendo 3DS leaps over the 9 million sales mark in Japan.
> 
> ...



Holy shit 3DS.

Wii U a good second week.

Dat Animal Crossing.

Dat Paper Mario.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

Pretty much, and shit.^


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Code of Princess is fun, especially if you have someone to co op/vs with.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

And of you don't?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

It's still pretty solid.  

Lots of dialog and holy shit that fanservice, but it's a good game.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

So many games coming out next year, but I need to take care not to buy every single one, considering I still have a backlog of games and I'm letting myself splurge on the Ultimate Edition of Bioshock Infinite ($150). 

Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate are the necessary must-have games for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So many games coming out next year, but I need to take care not to buy every single one, considering I still have a backlog of games and I'm letting myself splurge on the Ultimate Edition of Bioshock Infinite ($150).
> 
> *Animal Crossing: New Leaf* and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate are the necessary must-have games for me.


 I am amazed how that game sold this past week in Japan. That new shipment was heaven to them? like wtf? were they stocking for it in every store in Japan?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Apparently, every store that had it in stock in Japan has been consistently sold out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Apparently, every store that had it in stock in Japan has been consistently sold out.



that is crazy....


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

And the game is getting a lot of praise, way more than the meh-fest that was City Folk. Animal Crossing really belongs on handhelds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Rumor: Nintendo to Announce Majora’s Mask 3D on the 21st*





> This is based entirely on a “supposed” tweet from Nintendo, shown above. However, the tweet has supposedly since been deleted (convenient, right?) leaving just the screenshot above left as evidence. Where did this image originate? That is the big question, and no true source has really reared it’s head. I found it randomly while browsing a few forum communities. I know many consider us to be Rumor Informer with good reason, but when it comes to Zelda we don’t let anything slip by us. Especially when it comes to something that affects our baby… Operation Moonfall (which we got a shout-out from IGN yesterday… woot woot!).
> 
> Of course, Termina is the only land in Zelda which had any sort of apocalyptic event occurring, and since the end of the world lands on the 21st, it only makes sense to announce a game that involves such an occasion right? Right. The timing seems perfect, but since the tweet was deleted (and based on the approval you would have to go through to get a tweet posted… deletion doesn’t seem likely) this all seems too good to be true.
> 
> Still, it’s the end of the word right? Let us dream about Majora’s Mask 3D folks.





Bogus Imo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Nintendo to Announce Majora?s Mask 3D on the 21st*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We all know the Mayans are behind this prank.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2012)

How about some actual new handheld Zelda games, Nintendo?

Maybe even 2D maybe?

What a concept.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

I dunno, it does seem legit. I think it may have been deleted because perhaps it was tweeted prematurely. Maybe they wanted to wait until tomorrow to do it. Still, it doesn't seem like something NoA's twitter page would just make a mistake about.


----------



## Gino (Dec 19, 2012)

If that's true my world will end.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh God! Please, please, fucking please let this be true! I will sell my soul to Iwata in order to play Majora's Mask on my 3DS!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

I mean, today Nintendo just announced that TVii for the WiiU was finally coming out... tomorrow.  

Very abrupt and sudden announcements aren't something Nintendo isn't used to doing.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't wait to end the world...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> About FUCKING time.
> 
> I still only got two from the last four I ordered. Yeah, two of them were shipped to my old house and I didn't get them.. But damn I'm actually running out of space for my games from just the three I use...



Damn, I kept refreshing the page all day today and the moment I go out for lunch, I come back to find it sold out


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

It's ok, at least it seems you have a life.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Well we definetly arent moving on to the subject of your mexican calzones so sit down in your cubby little mucc



Mexicans don't _have_ calzones, dumbass. 

Ignorance is blowing out your ass.

Edit:My bad for DP.

Make it one post or not, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, I kept refreshing the page all day today and the moment I go out for lunch, I come back to find it sold out



Nevermind, it's now available. 

I ordered one and got my confirmation.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder if you should bathe and go outside...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2012)

If I do that I cant get any work done lol. Every time I go outside I end up getting stalked by a puerto-rican ._.

In other news Namco is genuinely surprised with the buzz to get Project X Zone localized


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I wonder if you should bathe and go outside...



Says the one who skulks around online simply to annoy people.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Ordered two more of those game cases. Another for me, and one for my partner.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2012)

@News posted by Malv.

Aww no Windwaker/Twilight Princess remake?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> And the game is getting a lot of praise, way more than the meh-fest that was City Folk. Animal Crossing really belongs on handhelds.



I dunno, Gamecube AC was GREAT... It had a train... Same with this new one (WHICH IS GREAT but I liked the older style train...) AND a vistable island (Same with this new one.)

But yeah... City Folk was... Well it was a rehash... And I sold it about a week after buying it.

Just got ACWW back a few weeks ago during Black Friday... I missed it.

Just can't wait for New Leaf...



Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, I kept refreshing the page all day today and the moment I go out for lunch, I come back to find it sold out





Kira Yamato said:


> Nevermind, it's now available.
> 
> I ordered one and got my confirmation.



Funny story dealing with that. I tried signing in on my iPhone's browser, it accepted it but never stated I was signed in.

On my last break today I checked and it said it was sold out, distraught I tried at home and I found out I could order it.






So I got four. I'm going to be pretty good on these Card Cases, as it'll bring my total to 7. (Not counting the two LOST ones from the last time they were brought back...)


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 19, 2012)

So if that tweet is right, we have to wait about another 10 hours until MM3DS gets announced. :WOW That's an instant buy for me as I didn't finish that game.

I reckon that tweet probably got removed when Reggie used the Song of Time to go back three days.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Wait what? MM3DS. Is that Majora's Mask? Are you people telling bullshit and getting my hopes up just to smash my dreams? omg omg omg.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 19, 2012)

And then the end of the world actually occurs and MM3DS never sees the light of day.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wait what? MM3DS. Is that Majora's Mask? Are you people telling bullshit and getting my hopes up just to smash my dreams? omg omg omg.



Check the last page. Might be legit, might be bullshit.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> And then the end of the world actually occurs and MM3DS never sees the light of day.



SHIT MAN IN 3 DAYS IS THE 21ST AND I SWEAR THAT MOON IS LOOKING BIGGER THAN BEFORE. 

Nintendo planned this, those bastards.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmm. Nothing about that says it will be Majora's Mask. Only that they're in on all the Dawn of the first/second/third day jokes going around about the end of the world.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope the Moon comes crashing down.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hmm. Nothing about that says it will be Majora's Mask. Only that they're in on all the Dawn of the first/second/third day jokes going around about the end of the world.



Well, the thing about that is that it's a direct nod to Majora's Mask, with the whole "Dawn of the ____ Day" thing. I don't think there is any other Nintendo game with those exact words being a memorable and indicative part of the game.

Either way, here's hoping it's legit.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah. But it could just be Nintendo being self referential. And the game announcement being completely unrelated to Zelda.

I do really want MM on 3ds, I haven't played it nearly to the same extent as OoT.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2012)

I ended up getting it on the Wii VC since I never played it on N64, it's such a good game. I haven't beaten it, though, I think I was doing the 4th temple and whatnot, but got sidetracked by trying to get all the masks so I can get the Fierce Deity Mask near the end.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

I love it when you fools speculate so much and it ends up being way off.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I love it when you fools speculate so much and it ends up being way off.



yeah went people got it wrong its funny


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 20, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> yeah went people got it wrong its funny


But that never happens!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Happens a lot in this shithole.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh..... Here we go....


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys, the new Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game was given a North American release date, March 24th 2013.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 20, 2012)

Not all the pokemon are available so fuck it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Not all the pokemon are available so fuck it.



Him^

Plus, Mystery Dungeon is at the stupidest fucking level of Pokemon games.


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

You want some fuckin'?^


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

Keep it in ya pants pal.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2012)

Too late, brudda bean.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Plus, Mystery Dungeon is at the stupidest fucking level of Pokemon games.



I dunno there I bought Explorers of Sky a while back and I had a good time with it... But there ARE so many other and better Mystery Dungeon games out there.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

I dunno why...

It's just another gimmick for shit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 21, 2012)

Really that's all games are -  a genre with a new setting and a different gimmick added to it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

Not Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Not Shadow of the Colossus.



If you ignore the whole "use shiny sword thing to find and locate weak points on giant colossi", that fits in the incorrect definition of "gimmick" gamers have.

It amazes me how many people don't even know what a gimmick is, but love to use the word when it comes to several game features that are not really a gimmick.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

The only thing that is a gimmick  in here is how Shion is castforming all up in Gino's Ditto.

Magnagate though actually looks like a pretty solid edition to the series.

And whats this ?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> If you ignore the whole "use shiny sword thing to find and locate weak points on giant colossi", that fits in the incorrect definition of "gimmick" gamers have.
> 
> It amazes me how many people don't even know what a gimmick is, but love to use the word when it comes to several game features that are not really a gimmick.



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 21, 2012)

This thing has sold 25 million now, and 800k+ this week alone. Surpassing all console and handhelds this week and for previous weeks too.

I'm still not seeing the whole handheld market being dead, thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Dead? You Fucking Kidding me? You have got to be shitting me right?
On the Rocks? Put on the rocks by some Iphone games? Bitch please.
Dancing with the edge? Nope, the industry would have to be pervaded by narm for that to happen
sitting comfortably? Nope
Cruising on a nice stream? Hell naw.
Rocking each and every wingbeat the draft of air called "Nintendo"? You can bet your dog sniffing behinds that its so, Joe.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 22, 2012)

All I care about is Unchained Blades coming out next month. FINALLY...


...

Oh god... That means Senran Kagura has a chance... We might actually get it?!?


Either way, I need to delete NSMB2 off of my 3DS to make room for Unchained Blades.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Dead? You Fucking Kidding me? You have got to be shitting me right?
> On the Rocks? Put on the rocks by some Iphone games? Bitch please.
> Dancing with the edge? Nope, the industry would have to be pervaded by narm for that to happen
> sitting comfortably? Nope
> ...



What are you _talking_ about?


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 22, 2012)

Would rather have more then just 1 game to play on 3DS when i buy it sometime in feb.

So far, im getting Etrian Oddy. 4, might pick up monster hunter (sounds like it would be fun, im an rpg fan)

Any other reccomendations? Such as castlevania titles im not yet aware of, or some good shooters / scrolling shooters? (such as gradius)

Oh, and can ANYbody answer my battery life question? ive heard that the current 3ds battery life is pretty shitty, and the only way im going to get a decent amount of playtime (6-8 hours) between charges is to buy an external battery pack..


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm waiting on Castlevania (March), Fire Emblem (Feb), and Luigi's Mansion (spring).

For now I can't make any solid recc's unless you love mario then get Super Mario 3D Land.

Monster Hunter if you haven't played it before, isn't really very typical RPG. You kill creatures, skin them, and make gear. Pretty much the whole series in a nutshell.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Monster Hunter if you haven't played it before, isn't really very typical RPG. You kill creatures, skin them, and make gear. Pretty much the whole series in a nutshell.



Sounds like the item/gear creation bit from etrian oddysey. You start out with basic items, and a small assortment of stuff in the shop, then you get better gear from the parts of monsters that you slay.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Well if you love that bit, you'll love Monster Hunter.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well if you love that bit, you'll love Monster Hunter.



To be honest, it really made no diff to me. It's just another system for items, as opposed to simply unlocking stuff as you moved into new area's / towns.

How's the quests and whatnot in MH? Good-sized world / dungeons to roam thru? stuff to explore and discover? And is it linear or pretty free roaming?

Like i can get curbstomped if i roam into an area/dungeon im not ready for yet


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

It doesn't work like that. You go through several little hubs where you pick up bulletin board style missions. When you start a mission it transports you to an area where you go looking for the Monster to kill. You get a time limit and stuff, and when it runs out or you kill the Monster, you're transported back to the hub.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It doesn't work like that. You go through several little hubs where you pick up bulletin board style missions. When you start a mission it transports you to an area where you go looking for the Monster to kill. You get a time limit and stuff, and when it runs out or you kill the Monster, you're transported back to the hub.



That sounds kind of..boring.

No thrill of discovery, no running across an old ruin with stuff to loot and new mobs to kill, ect. If thats the case, think ill just pass on MH then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Some people swear by it.

I never got the appeal either.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Some people swear by it.
> 
> I never got the appeal either.



Well, i can somewhat understand the appeal. You're basicly thrown into a (large?) arena, and its you vs the monster. That would be fun, in and of itself.

But it sounds way to confined for me. I want to be able to wander around, explore area's, dungeons, lost ruins, ect. If that means i wander into a lvl 50 area as a puny lvl 2 and get rofflestomped, then thats fine.

I just want the freedom to do what i want, as i progress thru the story.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

This fucker right here. ^

Now, as for battery life; it sucks monkey dick. 

Case closed.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

There aren't _any_ interesting titles on the eshop, lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Bullshiznibbits^


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

Unless you're talking about shit like Crashmo and Mario Tennis open as 'Interesting', then yes... There are 'interesting' titles... Just none worth your time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> So this is my game list for 2013 and what I hope gets localized
> 
> Ace Attorney 5 *Already confirmed*
> Layton Vs Ace *Possible since it was mentioned in a recent interview with level-5*
> ...



Did the bold answer your questions?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't think it did.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2012)

No one asked your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass. :ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 22, 2012)

Soul hackers has been confirmed for localization for a while.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

If you count two days ago as a while then lol.


Thats what i plan on buying  next year( I just bought CoP actually)just waiting for a couple of release dates lol.cAnd project x zone might get localized now actually, unchained blades has a release date, I know when everything is coming already XD Im not asking a question

Etrian oddysey is out in Feburary, Unchained is coming January

ProjectXzone didnt bomb actually, namco just wants it to to sell more to lessen the dip from advertising and production . They are pleasantly  surprised with the western interest.

and no Shion Im not referring to crashmo or pushmo. I didnt buy those.

I just want SMTIV to come out soon so they can localize it before 2014 XD.

Only thing that is really up for debate is Bravely default


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, _clearly._


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Did the bold answer your questions?



Unchained Blades coming out January 3rd in eShop.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol, so much for _that_ shit.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ProjectXzone didnt bomb actually, namco just wants it to to sell more to lessen the dip from advertising and production . They are pleasantly  surprised with the western interest.




I'm afraid if ProjectXzone does get localized that shit will be heavily censored.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Like the sex between us, Gino.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> I'm afraid if ProjectXzone does get localized that shit will be heavily censored.



Have you seen Senran Kagura? LAWL they dont feel like censoring that so why would they have that be the case with Xzone?? Besides Ninja Gaiden is like Cero Z


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2012)

Got my Club Nintendo 3DS game case today. I didn't think I'd get any mail on Christmas Eve.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Well congrat-a fuck-ulations!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2012)

I ordered two of them. If they're coming today at all, they'll arrive in about 40 minutes. I doubt they'll be here, though. It's a holiday after all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Well congrat-a fuck-ulations!



I think you mean "Merry Christmas" 



Death-kun said:


> I ordered two of them. If they're coming today at all, they'll arrive in about 40 minutes. I doubt they'll be here, though. It's a holiday after all.



I was thinking of getting two but I decided to hold out and see if anything of interest comes out next year.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Got me a penis pump.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Got me a penis pump.



Should we be worried?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Your asses should.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2012)

So recently I have discovered Persona and the SMT games. Like past couple weeks recently, and decided to finally buy persona 3 fes on psn about 3 days ago. The problem here is that now I am seriously considering buying a Vita over a 3DS to play all the persona games and all the jrpgs i missed.

It seems like Fire emblem along cannot win over against the whole force of PSP library and vita library.....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

It can wait, trust me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2012)

what can? 3DS or Vita?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

The Vita, my friend.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, but now i have to buy psp instead, so i can play psp games.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Get the 3000.

Hack that bitch like a MOTHER fucker.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2012)

like i know how to hackk....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

YouTube, bro... Don't be a dumbass like ANS, bro...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

Pot calling the kettle black, aren't we?


----------



## Gino (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas Muthafucka's


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

Meery-freakin'-Christmas to all, and to all a good smite.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The Vita, my friend.



....*googles vita* 

What does a Samsung windows phone have to do with anything?


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, you bitches.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pot calling the kettle black, aren't we?



The Mexican calling the Black kid, black, actually. 

Yes... Merry Fuck to you all.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> So recently I have discovered Persona and the SMT games. Like past couple weeks recently, and decided to finally buy persona 3 fes on psn about 3 days ago. The problem here is that now I am seriously considering buying a Vita over a 3DS to play all the persona games and all the jrpgs i missed.
> 
> It seems like Fire emblem along cannot win over against the whole force of PSP library and vita library.....



Dude, buy a Vita. Not only will you get a massive library of RPGs, but you will have even more RPGs to look forward to on the Vita for years to come.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Vita is dead..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Dude, buy a Vita. Not only will you get a massive library of RPGs, but you will have even more RPGs to look forward to on the Vita for years to come.



And a dick up his ass.

You forgot to tell him that he'd also get a dick up his _ass._


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Dude, buy a Vita. *Not only will you get a massive library of RPGs, but you will have even more RPGs to look forward to on the Vita for years to come.*



Lets not make that kind of assumption too early shall we? I'm not suggesting that the Vita won't have RPGs on board, but as a massive RPG machine that's stretching it a bit too far.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Or a 'console' for that matter.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Merry Christmas and Vita is dead..



Reminds me of my 5th christmas. 

Hey son! Merry christmas! There are no presents because GOD says your a sinner and santa is a fatass who couldn't provide for this family and was cheating on that floosy bimbo at work so now he can stay with her for all I care! *passes out drunk breaking her fall on my brand new super nintendo*

Ahh memories.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> So recently I have discovered Persona and the SMT games. Like past couple weeks recently, and decided to finally buy persona 3 fes on psn about 3 days ago. The problem here is that now I am seriously considering buying a Vita over a 3DS to play all the persona games and all the jrpgs i missed.
> 
> It seems like Fire emblem along cannot win over against the whole force of PSP library and vita library.....



I'm playing all the old Persona games on my Vita. The PSP had a bunch of good RPGs and its taking a good amount of time playing through all of them. 

Plan on picking up Persona 4 Golden when I finished Persona 3, so I have my RPG fix for a while. :33


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a 3DS, what games should I get. I have Super Mario 3D Land. Going to pre-order Soul Hackers and pick up Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Played Persona 4...

Fucking worse game I have played.

The 'story' had me wanting to _kill_ myself, holy FUCK.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2012)

Wait, WUUHHHH???? HOW???? 

What were the problems you had with it besides that??? 



> Got a 3DS, what games should I get. I have Super Mario 3D Land. Going to pre-order Soul Hackers and pick up Virtue's Last Reward.



-Kingdom Hearts 3D
-Mario Kart 7
-Resident Evil Revelations
-Kid Icarus Uprising
-Super Street Fighters 4 3D Edition
-Dead or Alive Dimensions
-Paper Mario Sticker Star
-Ocarina of Time 3D (unless you've already played it billions of times lol)

There ya go.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2012)

Stick to Devil Survivor and SMT lol

Persona is just bleh

DOA is pretty good never liked street fighter or tekken

but I have blazblue
get devil  survivor overlocked if you like Strategy games.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wait, WUUHHHH???? HOW????
> 
> What were the problems you had with it besides that???
> 
> ...



The stupid ass generic, anime-ish story that bored and turned me the _fuck_ off was what did it.

The fighting was 'aight'.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 25, 2012)

Well I couldn't give a shit about stories so it doesn't bother me. Im a freak for customizing. customize customize customize!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2012)

Persona 4?

All you have is fucking color...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Animal Crossing is a monster in Japan..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2012)

Holy shit, it's really the Farmvile of Japan, isn't it?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Most likely will cave in and get a 3DS today, the mario 3d land bundle specifically. 

Getting soul silver and Tales of abyss, how is tales?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

HOLY COW @ Animal Crossing's huge ass legs. It managed to climb up and freaking outsell the big 3 + NSMB2 in a short amount of weeks?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The stupid ass generic, anime-ish story that bored and turned me the _fuck_ off was what did it.
> 
> The fighting was 'aight'.



How was it generic? What other RPG has teenagers solving a murder mystery in a small town?  The in depth examination of subjects such sexual identity and gender roles.  Persona is hardly generic. You may not like it but Persona is far from generic. Generic would mean it is common to its genre. Persona is an outlier in terms of setting and depth of character.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> How was it generic? What other RPG has teenagers solving a murder mystery in a small town?  The in depth examination of subjects such sexual identity and gender roles.  Persona is hardly generic. You may not like it but Persona is far from generic. Generic would mean it is common to its genre. Persona is an outlier in terms of setting and depth of character.




Are you trying to out Shion, Shion? Because let met tell you right now that nobody can out Shion the grandmaster of them all Shion himself so don't even bother scrub. Only Shion can out Shion Shion. 


and malving


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> How was it generic? What other RPG has teenagers solving a murder mystery in a small town?  The in depth examination of subjects such sexual identity and gender roles.  Persona is hardly generic. You may not like it but Persona is far from generic. Generic would mean it is common to its genre. Persona is an outlier in terms of setting and depth of character.



That's like telling me that my cock is exciting because it has veins when erect, and shoots out fluid when it hits its climax point. 

The story turned me off.

I don't wanna hear some whiny bitch complain about her parents problems and the guy she loves doesn't like her and shit. Sorry, I enjoy another kind of cock. 



DedValve said:


> Are you trying to out Shion, Shion? Because let met tell you right now that nobody can out Shion the grandmaster of them all Shion himself so don't even bother scrub. Only Shion can out Shion Shion.
> 
> 
> and malving



Him.^

This guy right here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

> Sorry, I enjoy another kind of cock.



Where? In your mouth or up the ass?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

That's besides the point, _obviously._

There are many types of cocks. 

Trust me, I know.

A fool like you would never understand cocks the way I do.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm...huh...I'm kinda getting iffy about Shion's analogies as of late. How much dick comparison is *too* much dick comparison?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

:rofl ......



"Shion" said:


> A fool like you would never understand cocks the way I do.



Who would ever want to?

Lay off the male pr0nz bro, too much fluids could mess up your keyboard.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol. I've never played Earthbound either XD


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm...huh...I'm kinda getting iffy about Shion's analogies as of late. How much dick comparison is *too* much dick comparison?



You'll know when you see it. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> :rofl ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't watch male porn. What kind of weird fuck do you think I am?

Gino?

Fuck no.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, forgive me for thinking you were on _*that*_ side of the fence.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

That's right fucker.

Don't you ever mistake that shit, punk ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't always keep my promises, Senpai.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

So I just got a Mario 3ds....now what?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 26, 2012)

Get Devil Survivor Overlocked and any great DS games you missed out. 

I have 8 3DS games. Most people would have around 11 if they picked up mario kart 7, Super mario 3D Land and Dead or Alive.

Samurai Chronicles is also good so you can get that. Eshop has a veritable amount of titles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Fap to it. 

Then get:

-KH3D
-RE:R
-Kid Icarus Uprising
-SS43D
-MK7

Also look at the 2013 releases to see if you're interested in the titles getting localized.


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You'll know when you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone can't stop thinking about me.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I can't always keep my promises, Senpai.



Then fuck me. 



DedValve said:


> So I just got a Mario 3ds....now what?



Throw it away and shit in the garbage can. 



Gino said:


> Someone can't stop thinking about me.



I love your sick, S&M ass, mother fucker.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Hell naw....

Don't listen to his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass, Dev. Just stick that cartridge in and boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Stick that cartridge... Up your ass. 

The dynamite _will_ go boom. I promise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Challenge accepted. Plus it's 3DLand, who wouldn't want it to boom like fire crackers up the  poop shoot? :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Me.

Shit will bleed and crust.

You honesty want that shit up your ass, you sick fuck?

Be my guest, but take pictures. I want to see this.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Me.
> 
> Shit will bleed and crust.
> 
> ...



I so look foward to the results.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Now, who in the _fuck_ are you?

I trust I will have fun with _your_ sweet ass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Run run away Divine Death! 



"Shion" said:


> Me.
> 
> Shit will bleed and crust.
> 
> ...



Pussy. 

So?

Hell yeah i do. 

Go google yourself an example and you'll find your sweet little prize.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> ......



I like it when they're scared.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

But you want them dead once you're *done* with them.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



:ho


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

I am no necrophiliac, but it all depends on how hot DD is..

It really depends.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Why not ask her yourself?


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why not ask her yourself?



I'm a male.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 26, 2012)

Im looking for a really good RPG title for the 3DS(or DS). Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> I'm a male.



_OH_. I'm terribly sorry, my honest apologies dude. Horribad joke, i swear. :amazed


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Im looking for a really good RPG title for the 3DS(or DS). Anybody got any suggestions?



The only ones I have on the 3DS are Tales of the Abyss and Kingdom Hearts 3D. You can try those.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> _OH_. I'm terribly sorry, my honest apologies dude. Horribad joke, i swear. :amazed



Don't worry about it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> I'm a male.



You honesty think that little fact will _save_ you?


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You honesty think that little fact will _save_ you?



Don't think I'll let you.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

That's what Gino said.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's what Gino said.



Really?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

He couldn't hold off for too long.

The 'desire' was too great.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> He couldn't hold off for too long.
> 
> The 'desire' was too great.



Seems like you'll be in for a major shock.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

That's what _you_ think. 

My body is _always_ ready.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Fap to it.
> 
> Then get:
> 
> ...



-Bought it
-Bought it
-Eeewwww
-ROFLno.
-Sonic & sega >>>>>> shittykart 233323232323322388.


Resident Evil and Kingdome hearts don't get here till saturday


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I like you.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I think I like you.



  I'm going to lock my doors tonight.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> -Bought it
> -Bought it
> -Eeewwww
> -ROFLno.
> ...



-Good
-Great
-lolwut? Nothin' "ew" about KI: U! 
-Knew it
-So i guess you'll be fine shoveling up the vastly inferior/kiddified version on the 3DS then? 

Enjoy them ti'll your heart's content, i know i did.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'm going to lock my doors tonight.



And I have mine _very_ well guarded. Highly doubt he'll even get to the front door.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

You two are so getting _Nippwn'd_ tonight. :ho


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol no one is safe.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats it, I'm getting one of those home security systems and a pitbull. Let that bastard come to his doom


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

With your luck he'll probably rape the dog as well and lol security systems when you have a ninja rapist on the loose those things are trivial.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Thats it, I'm getting one of those home security systems and a pitbull. Let that bastard come to his doom



Pretty tame compared to the massive security system I put up.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Not the dog


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Not the dog



My security system includes pitbulls, landmines, highly trained zombies, snipers, rabid woodland critters, and this guy:



And that's just outside security. Inside is much, _much_ worse.


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

_*MotherofGod.jpg*_


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

Gino said:


> _*MotherofGod.jpg*_



One can never be too prepared, especially for would-be rapists.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Shhh! I wouldn't reveal anything further, there's a reason why Senpai hasn't responded to this very page yet. Overkill looming over your backyards!


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shhh! I wouldn't reveal anything further, there's a reason why Senpai hasn't responded to this very page yet. Overkill is looming over your backyards.



Does it involve nuclear bombs of some sort?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Nah, just a quick silent killing bloodshed to the neck from behind and whatnot. Better keep your dukes up beforehand, it's going to be a lovely evening when the birds initiate their droppings over your graves. It was nice knowing ya, folks.


----------



## Gino (Dec 26, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> One can never be too prepared, especially for would-be rapists.


Awwww Yeah


Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shhh! I wouldn't reveal anything further, there's a reason why Senpai hasn't responded to this very page yet. Overkill looming over your backyards!


N-NO!!


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

MR. TWINKLES WILL PROTECT ME


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, on your tombstone where he'll think it's a fire hydrant.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Mr. Twinkles birthed my children.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Mr. Twinkles birthed my children.



 How is that even possible?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

You really want to know?


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You really want to know?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes...


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Yes...



Why must you torture us so?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll stop. 

Only because you're so cute.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'll stop.
> 
> Only because you're so cute.



Really now?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

If you behave well and shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2012)

*3DS Third Party software charting*





Hot damn! Third Parties are trucking it with the 3DS much more than the DS already?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Almost didn't expect that shit, given how the DS was much cheaper, game wise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2012)

Same here mostly. I suppose since the 3DS's hardware isn't as limiting as the DS's was for Japan, it helps them realize more genres of third party titles on the hardware for more support and such. Which is a very good thing imo. 

Btw Shion, which is your favorite handheld to date?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Just because I am a nostalgic mother fucker, I greatly enjoyed the GBA age.

We had re-makes of Super Mario World, Metal Slug, etc. Golden Sun was also introduced, along with some other funky games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2012)

You can add me to the same boat, GBA era was the shizz. Dat Kirby & the Amazing Mirror. 

Though DS era imo..... pek


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You can add me to the same boat, GBA era was the shizz. Dat Kirby & the Amazing Mirror.
> 
> Though DS era imo..... pek



Bro.... BRO! 

That game was the SHIT. I loved that and Nightmare in Dreamland were man's _dick_, bro. Hell yeah.

IMO, the Ruby/Sapphire Pokemon games were the best of the whole series, so that shit was a plus.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, you deserve rep+ up the ass just for that. 

Nightmare in Dreamland hooked me on my GBA for hours, one of the best god-tier remakes ever made next to Super Star Ultra. And hell yeah on Amazing Mirror! Endless quantity of rooms, epic 4 player quests (on multiplayer of course) with the mechanic to bring over your bros on your cell, Dark Meta-knight, etc.  We need more of *THAT* in the next handheld Kirby title someday. Amazing Mirror, Nightmare in Dreamland, & Super Star Ultra FTW. 

I heard they were really good, though i haven't tried them so shoot. Have yet to play the Black/White titles.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

I didn't care much for black or white, same with the sequels..

I bought and hardly played through them.

Ruby/Sapphire were pimp because they completely changed the game. _Everything_ changed. From music, to region, to character (dramatically), to the sick ass legendary beasts.

I was younger back then, so I was really into that shit.

If we got another one of those Kirby games, that shit would be boss.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

We need an amazing Kirby game on the 3DS, a classic sidescroller.  I never played Mass Attack (the last Kirby game on a handheld), I heard it was okay. Though the Superstar remake on the DS was fucking sick, I played the shit out of that game. I didn't play Return to Dreamland on the Wii but I heard it was great as well.

But guys, that Dreamland 2... fucking Dreamland 2.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2012)

Gameboy advanced was the *SHIT*. 

Gamegear bitches.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

What the _fuck_ that?


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We need an amazing Kirby game on the 3DS, a classic sidescroller.  I never played Mass Attack (the last Kirby game on a handheld), I heard it was okay. Though the Superstar remake on the DS was fucking sick, I played the shit out of that game. I didn't play Return to Dreamland on the Wii but I heard it was great as well.
> 
> But guys, that Dreamland 2... fucking Dreamland 2.



You've never played Mass Attack or Return to Dream Land? Dude, I played both of these games, and they are _fucking awesome_. They're seriously some of the best Kirby games that I've played dude...so play them _now_.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 30, 2012)

So tell me guys

how's that Majora's Mask 3DS game going?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> You've never played Mass Attack or Return to Dream Land? Dude, I played both of these games, and they are _fucking awesome_. They're seriously some of the best Kirby games that I've played dude...so play them _now_.



I ahven't played Mass Attack yet, but as for RTD heck yeah i did. Boss game overall, though i wish it had the copy partner mechanic like Kirby Super Star did. 

Though Kirby SSU & Amazing Mirror will always be top-tier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So tell me guys
> 
> how's that Majora's Mask 3DS game going?



Going great I'tll sell billions when its out.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2012)

I want Animal Crossing now.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What the _fuck_ that?



I wouldn't expect someone of your... "social stature" to understand such an expensive and sophisticated device as the gamegear


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a Game Gear. Loved the shit out of the Alien game I had on it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

I get KHDD on the 3rd however it says it hasn't been shipped yet so...

Also fucking amazon said that Revelations is coming today but it's already 3 PM and it hasn't arrived and UPS VERY RARELY ever drops a package after 1. Like extremely rarely especially the day before a holiday. Not peeved though since I'm still plunging hours into soul silver.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol want to play raid mode together?^

I pretty much restarted all my pokemon games except for black and Im 30 hours into black 2 but only have 2 badges XD hahaha

Emerald Platinum,Soul Silver, Heart gold(still my favorite games because of interface) black,(not playing white, Ill probably do something with it later) and Black 2 are the ones I have now

I think I did something with leaf green. 

Sapphire Im not gonna touch XD


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd be up for it when it comes. How the hell do I see my friend code?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Its on the orange thingy at the top of your lower screen. thats also where your notes and other nifty little things are


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2012)

Bought Devil Survivor Overclocked, hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

You know as someone who has that game I'd say your going to enjoy it immensely

Im just hoping Gamestop has strange journey so I dont have to buy it for more money off amazon


----------



## Velocity (Dec 31, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Bought Devil Survivor Overclocked, hope it doesn't suck.



Am sad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey look more news!

Phil is crazy (I watched Indie Game)


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Am sad.



Why?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Am sad.



Why? Am worried now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2013)

DSO isn't out in Europe lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2013)

HEY LISTEN

Oh and 3DS Game case from Club Nintendo is sold out again >


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

People still buy that shit?


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, I need to replay Dream Drop Distance on Critical Mode. Perhaps I will after I beat Sticker Star.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 2, 2013)

Great day in the Based World- Lil B


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Eh keep it to australia lol or just do away with the region lock. Nintendo will have to anticipate 3 times the demand for fire emblem blue 3DS bundles


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 2, 2013)

If Nintendo played it smart by not shoving region-locking onto the 3DS, then at least it would have been hacked much later. Oh well Nintendo, you reap what you sow.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2013)

Out of curiosity how long did it take for homebrew to appear on the DS/PSP?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

A while.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2013)

That's no answer


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

The PSP was really fast. I would say both were within a year.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

DedValve said:


> That's no answer





Gnome said:


> The PSP was really fast. I would say both were within a year.



I rest my case.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

_cracker_ jobs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Unchained Blades and Code of Princess are out

LoL it was on sale for ten dollars cheaper from Amazon last week. If you didnt get it, well it sucks for ya, cost as much as unchained blades does. Amazon bumped the price back up though 2 days ago


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't really _plan_ on getting shit, for the moment. 

I have better things to save up my money for.

Once I see something worthwhile, that's when I make my purchase. 

As of now, no games grasp my attention other than ZombiU, but even that is losing it's appeal.

Waiting on MH3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's something from MSF Developer Renegade Kid


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2013)

I actually might skip the 3DS version of MH3U and just go with the WiiU version.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Marlo mitte mitte


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 5, 2013)

Why the fuck would _anyone_ want to buy the 3DS version of MH3U if it doesn't have online? The Wii U version looks a hell of a lot better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

And some mofos want to get all up in that cross play shiz and they double dip


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 6, 2013)

So does anybody think a 3DS is worth it? My PS3 just recently broke, so I borrowed my brothers, and his disk tray  broke. I'm pretty annoyed with the PS3 right now so I wont buy one for a while. In the mean time I was thinking a handheld system might fit my current lifestyle better. I really want to play Kingdom Hearts for the 3DS, and wouldn't mind Mario Kart, Zelda, Kid Icarus, and Star Fox. Would I be making a good purchase if I bought a 3DS by the end of this month?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

Just buy it...

Fuck it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

See Smatphone people do buy handhelds


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 6, 2013)

Superrazien said:


> So does anybody think a 3DS is worth it? My PS3 just recently broke, so I borrowed my brothers, and his disk tray  broke. I'm pretty annoyed with the PS3 right now so I wont buy one for a while. In the mean time I was thinking a handheld system might fit my current lifestyle better. I really want to play Kingdom Hearts for the 3DS, and wouldn't mind Mario Kart, Zelda, Kid Icarus, and Star Fox. Would I be making a good purchase if I bought a 3DS by the end of this month?



At least you picked out the good games. Kingdom Hearts alone would make even the Atari Jaguar worth buying, so yes you should buy a 3DS. Dream Drop Distance is one of the best games in the series, so that's a perfect choice for your first 3DS game. Also the games you mentioned that you're also interested in are good choices too. Plus, you get a GIGANTIC library of awesome DS games (if you haven't bought a DS already). Either way, it's definitely worth buying.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 6, 2013)

The DS has an epic library. Finished virtues last reward yet?

If you're a fan of rythym games Rythym thief is 18$ on amazon right now.

The demo was really fun so I think I'll pick it up

I never finished KH 3D, I just restarted it on proud mode yesterday 8 hours in and I only completed Traverse town, spent time getting all the dive points,and in flick rush still need to find some of the treasure chests. I also have a ryu dragon now. How do I make it have full stars? Its B rank at the moment. Blah trying to make a Sudo Neku with no materials


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

Rhythm Heaven and Ouendan 1, and 2 are the best beat games.

Everything else is shit in comparison.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

Tell me I'm wrong, fucker.

Oh, wait... _hey Gino._


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys I got something from Famitsu

Top 10 2012 Software Sales in Japan (1 Region)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

The DS is still the best fucking handheld in the god damn multiverse but the 3DS is getting there. Kind of a slow start but fuck, some good games are already revving it up and more awesome shit is already on the way.

Too bad about the lack of Classic and Metroidvanias, though. We're stuck with Mirrors covered in bile.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

I take it you arent a fan of the new style Castlevanias. Oh well looks like it will be fun I hope .


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Like a good neighbor state farm is there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

With a Chipotle burrito^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2013)

Pokemon Rainbow rumored for the 3DS..

shit just got real


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Shits been real son


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I take it you arent a fan of the new style Castlevanias. Oh well looks like it will be fun I hope .



What gave you that idea?


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> *Pokemon Rainbow* rumored for the 3DS..
> 
> shit just got real


Gay ass name son!


St NightRazr said:


> With a Chipotle burrito^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

I havent played Castlevania too much, and the only ones I played were the ones that came before the atrocious Lords of Ect games started being released. So Im pretty fresh and the gameplay looks alright.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Last Castlevania I played right here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2013)

Gino said:


> Gay ass name son!



they can call it Pokemon Nazi for all i give a darn.. 



St NightRazr said:


> Shits been real son



i know i know.. just trying to be cool here


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

They should call it Pokemon:Return to Mein Homeland HEIL DEUSTCHLAND VERSION


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I make new thread cakes>?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2013)

NO LAWL


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Can I make new thread cakes>?



You are not worthy of cake-making.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

So it is a 3DS game?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So it is a 3DS game?



The pokefag game to be announced tomorrow? Yes. 

I can't wait for Poketroze 2 exclusively for the 3DS!


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

